# avis aux user's de la nuit !



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Suite à un bug du forum (donc l'origine est encore inconnue, on me parle dans l'oreille d'un groupe dit de la horde, mais tout ça est bien flou ), je me permets de créer une nouvelle mouture pour les Users de la nuit, les noctambules et les rêveurs...

Alors je vous souhaite à tous une belle nuit...

Je m'en vais lire un peu et je reviens pour voir si ce fil revit!

Edit: et toujours la règle: on poste ici uniquement de minuit à 5h59… Since 2004


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2009)

ho la vache j'ai eu une peur bleu moi.

je vais en mettre une tourné colonel pour fête se nouveaux lieux de débauche et de luxure.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Janvier 2009)

Débauche et luxure, tu t'avances un peu là. 

Bonsoir quand même antoine59 et toys.


----------



## twinworld (14 Janvier 2009)

j'espère qu'on va retrouver la version précédente. Car ce que je trouvais sympa, c'était aussi de faire écho aux milliers d'autres messages perdus dans la nuit ;-) enfin, pour être plus terre à terre, c'était de pouvoir passer un peu de temps à lire les tonnes de messages.


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2009)

j'ai retrouvé hier soir un vieux bar des floodeurs c'était bon se truc (mais je crois que pas moyen de refaire une v4)


----------



## Madeline (15 Janvier 2009)

Belle initiative Antoine  
Bonne nuit à celles et ceux qui vont se coucher


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2009)

par contre il manque le texte officielle en premier poste avec les information de base.

on ne poste que entre 00H00 et 06H00 (en gros je crois que s'est la seul règle)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement Toys, j'ai zappé de notifier cette règle... Mais je pense qu'un gentil homme vert peut le rajouter, je lui en serait eternellemnt reconaissant...

Bonsoir à tous, Madeline et Toys


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit à tous ceux qui ne dorment pas et vont aller se coucher 

Moi j'suis claqué, pourtant je fais que bosser siffle, toute la journée siffle:) je comprend pas


----------



## Madeline (15 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Bonne nuit à tous ceux qui ne dorment pas et vont aller se coucher
> 
> Moi j'suis claqué, pourtant je fais que bosser siffle, toute la journée siffle:) je comprend pas



Mais c'est bon signe... car le travail conserve.... 
J'ai une bonne expérience...  et qu'est-ce que je reste jeune...  ... de coeur et d'esprit


----------



## kuep (15 Janvier 2009)

'nenuit les gueux


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

ouverture des portes effectuer


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> ouverture des portes effectuer


Alors je rentre 

Bonsoir à tous les couches-tard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

On reprend les même et on recommence!

Bonsoir à vous tous  Deep, Toys


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

en général les forum de nuit sont toujours peuplé des même bestiole étrange.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Janvier 2009)

Je regarde Indiana Jones en lisant des forums.


----------



## waïe (16 Janvier 2009)

mais il peut y avoir des petits nouveaux parfois!!
bonsoir à tous


----------



## nemo77 (16 Janvier 2009)

salut aux " nuiteux "


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

waïe a dit:


> mais il peut y avoir des petits nouveaux parfois!!
> bonsoir à tous



alors sa je suis toujours d'accore (des nouvelles aussi)
fifillet'es ou fifille


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je regarde Indiana Jones en lisant des forums.


pas le dernier quand même


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> en général les forum de nuit sont toujours peuplé des même bestiole étrange.



Et ça fait un peu peur, non?

Une image, une morsure, la nuit...







Et bonsoir aux nouveaux

@DeepDark: Ca en devient presque pathologique....


----------



## nemo77 (16 Janvier 2009)

elles sont certainement dans les bras de morphée ... ou de leur prince charmant... dans leurs draps de satin... et nous ... et nous ...


----------



## waïe (16 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> alors sa je suis toujours d'accore (des nouvelles aussi)
> fifillet'es ou fifille




c'est vrai ça, elles sont où???


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

je pense plus a des truc comme sa.

il ne voie jamais le jour et tous se qui le préocupe s'est la bouffe et pas se faire bouffé.


----------



## nemo77 (16 Janvier 2009)

antoine59, les nuits de pleine lune il faut choisir son camp, vampire ou loup garrou


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Désolé toys, mais je préfère être mordu par le personnage féminin de ma capture! (Aimee Mullins)


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

a la blade un  peut des deux


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> @DeepDark: Ca en devient presque pathologique....





J'suis en plein dedans en plus  



Et moua, j'aime pas être mordu, ça fait mal et ça laisse des traces


----------



## Madeline (16 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> On reprend les même et on recommence!



D'accord 
Et bienvenue aux nouveaux... et aux futures nouvelles ????
J'ai bien l'impression que je suis la seule fifille... (  à Toys )
même si pas toute jeune fifille... néanmoins fifille


----------



## nemo77 (16 Janvier 2009)

bien le bonjour madeline


----------



## Madeline (16 Janvier 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour vous... mais moi je vais passer ma nuit à lutter contre le froid
-37 cette nuit... Non non c'est pas des farces !!! Espérons qu'il n'y aura pas de panne d'électricité (à cause de surcharge) ... une chance que j'ai le chauffage au bois itou !!!
Allez je vais mettre quelques buches. À plus tard!

@ Antoine Tu travailles encore ?
Moi j'ai bien avancé sur le concept de ma prochaine expo... ( vernissage 5 mai)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> pas le dernier quand même



Non, La dernière croisade. Ca me donne bien envie de regarder The Rock ou Le nom de la rose...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> D'accord
> Et bienvenue aux nouveaux... et aux futures nouvelles ????
> J'ai bien l'impression que je suis la seule fifille... (  à Toys )
> même si pas toute jeune fifille... néanmoins fifille



Mais Madeline, tu es toujours charmante!! 
Un grand bonsoir 

Et oui, je travaille, mais sur un truc vraiment pas passionnant ( l'allégorie mystique dans la seconde école de Fontainebleau :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep

Pour tes expos, je suis confiant 

-37°!!!! Je retire ma candidature pour la bourse au canada dès ce soir!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2009)

Un p'tit bonjour, en passant, aux noctambules.


----------



## DeepDark (16 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> -37 cette nuit...


Ouch :casse:
Dur dur...
Donc bonne chance :love:



Bon j'vous laisse.

Bonne nuit à tous et à demain soir


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à ceux qui arrivent et bonne nuit à ceux qui vont dormir.

Sinon, debout pour le travail, en vacances ou simple couche tard ?


----------



## waïe (16 Janvier 2009)

bon courage pour le -37 madeline
déjà que je me plains chez moi avec mes 3 degrés  alors -37 

@ pascal_tth : simple couche tard en vacances (ou plutôt week end )


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

-37  a deux sous la couette.

fifille jeunes ou fifille moins jeune? moi je m'en fou s'est juste qu'une présence féminine évite les dérapage.






(ou pas)


----------



## Madeline (16 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> -37  a deux sous la couette.
> 
> fifille jeunes ou fifille moins jeune? moi je m'en fou s'est juste qu'une présence féminine évite les dérapage.
> 
> ...



   Le genre  ange gardien... ou anti-dérapage (je te jure que c'est vraiment d'actualité chez nous  l'anti-dérapage)... j'avais encore jamais joué...
En tous cas... disons que je vous aime


----------



## Madeline (16 Janvier 2009)

J'oubliais...
Des bisous tous spéciaux  et de circonstance... à vous tous 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hQydI4Et-2I&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hQydI4Et-2I&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Vais-je m'endormir facilement pour la 1er fois depuis des lustres?

Peut-être bien...


----------



## waïe (16 Janvier 2009)

passez tous une très bonne nuit


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2009)

Vous aussi une bonne et agréable nuit


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2009)

J'étais crevé toute la journée.
Je n'arrive pas à m'endormir, ce qui m'arrive rarement.

Bon, allez, Kael'Thas me voici


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'ai comme l'impression que je vais être crevé pendant la journée ...


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2009)

1 lvl plus tard. Toujours pas sommeil. Il est 5h, Paris s'éveille.
Toujours pas envie de dormir.
Bouquin ? Bonne nuit les zamis 
Plein de bonnes choses pour cette journée à tous et toutes


----------



## Madeline (16 Janvier 2009)

@ La Mouette
Ben j'en doute pas 

Moi je vais me coucher... :sleep:... le thermomètre descend d'heure en heure et vient d'atteindre les -37...
Je ne veux ni voir, ni savoir jusqu'où il va descendre :afraid: 
Bonne nuit la Mouette 
Bonne nuit Teo. Bon autre bouquin


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

Le bal est ouvert !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

Pas encore couché...

J'hésite, en fait...


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'hésite, en fait...


Pas moi 


Bonsoir à tous


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pas moi
> 
> 
> Bonsoir à tous



Encore dans les révisions ?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Encore dans les révisions ?


Dans les révisions et en période d'examens... Jusqu'à vendredi prochain 

Et là je m'accorde une petite pause...


----------



## nemo77 (17 Janvier 2009)

un salut amical à tous les nuiteux


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Encore dans les révisions ?





DeepDark a dit:


> Dans les révisions et en période d'examens... Jusqu'à vendredi prochain
> 
> Et là je m'accorde une petite pause...



Ahahahah 

Pareil! :sleep::sleep: (je suis à ma 1er partie pour un truc à rendre lundi, chouette )


Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pareil! :sleep::sleep: (je suis à ma 1er partie pour un truc à rendre lundi, chouette )


 Bonne chance alors 

Vivement la fin (suivie de ses trois semaines de vacances :love:, enfin boulot quand même, mais pas le même)


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

Ben bonne chance à tous les deux 

Pour moi c'est fini depuis jeudi. Libre pendant quinze jours. De quoi réfléchir à des envies d'escapade...


----------



## nemo77 (17 Janvier 2009)

bon courage à ceux qui révisent et un gros m.... pour vos exams


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

C'est dans ces périodes douloureuses qu'on ne regrette pas de ne plus être étudiant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est fini depuis jeudi. Libre pendant quinze jours. De quoi réfléchir à des envies d'escapade...










DeepDark a dit:


> Bonne chance alors
> 
> Vivement la fin (suivie de ses trois semaines de vacances :love:, enfin boulot quand même, mais pas le même)



Merci!

Pt***, j'ai ma semaine d'exames et après j'attaques directement mon second semestre!! 
Aucune pose :sleep:



nemo77 a dit:


> bon courage à ceux qui révisent et un gros m.... pour vos exams



Merci!

Mais c'est pas tant l'exam qui me fait peur, mais ce ***** de trucs à rendre


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2009)

eh les gamins ! allez hop au lit et fissa !!! 
putain mais la chance que vous avez de passer des exams au lieu d'avoir à vous réveiller pour bosser et gagner de l'argent


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> putain mais la chance que vous avez de passer des exams au lieu d'avoir à vous réveiller pour bosser et gagner de l'argent



Le problème, c'est que je le fais aussi 
(Coûte cher la vie à Paris )


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour tout ce soutient 




boodou a dit:


> putain mais la chance que vous avez de passer des exams au lieu d'avoir à vous réveiller pour bosser et gagner de l'argent &#8230;


C'est discutable 

Et on peut pas dire que j'ai souvent de vraies vacances...


Edit : On est deux alors


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que je le fais aussi
> (Coûte cher la vie à Paris )



Je compatis, je suis passé par là (étudier + bosser) !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je compatis, je suis passé par là (étudier + bosser) !



J'en doute pas! 

Bon allez, je m'en vais écrire 4 lignes!


----------



## Madeline (17 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> eh les gamins ! allez hop au lit et fissa !!!
> putain mais la chance que vous avez de passer des exams au lieu d'avoir à vous réveiller pour bosser et gagner de l'argent



Salut Boodou...
Mais , mais... tu les traites de gamins parce qu'ils étudient...   :hein:  
On peut étudier à tout âge...  J'en sais quelque chose 

Bon courage les réviseux... 
L'ennui avec les études c'est que les délais et le volume du travail sont jamais en concordance...
Si on avait plus de temps... ce serait le vrai bonheur !
@Antoine Tu écris sur quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> L'ennui avec les études c'est que les délais et le volume du travail sont jamais en concordance...
> Si on avait plus de temps... ce serait le vrai bonheur !
> @Antoine Tu écris sur quoi ?



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.
Sinon, j'écris un truc loin d'être très intéressant... (rapport entre iconographie et l'évolution de la technique de l'eau-forte, notamment au niveau du choix de l'acide pour la morsure. Rien que de la dire, ça me fatigue :sleep::sleep


----------



## Madeline (17 Janvier 2009)

Ah ben ... je savais pas que vous deviez acquérir des notions technologiques également... 
Est-ce que vous étudiez aussi les techniques d'estampes numériques ?

C'est peut-être l'heure d'aller te coucher   
As-tu bien dormi la nuit passée


----------



## kuep (17 Janvier 2009)

'nenuit


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2009)

bonne nuit les bûcheurs  je me réveille à 6h30 il est temps de piquer un petit roupillon


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> bonne nuit les bûcheurs  je me réveille à 6h30 il est temps de piquer un petit roupillon


Il serait temps effectivement 

Et je te suit...



Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Lutopik (17 Janvier 2009)

Coucou tout le monde!
Bon allez, je retourne à mon boulot d'universitaire... Grrrr!!


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2009)

faudrais que je dorme dans 4 heures des gens viennent visité mon apart (et y a du taff pour qu'il soit propre)


----------



## Madeline (17 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> faudrais que je dorme dans 4 heures des gens viennent visité mon apart (et y a du taff pour qu'il soit propre)



Pis moi faudrait peut-être que que je m'arrête de  travailler et que je mange.... pis que j'aille dormir...
Allez bon courage Toys... et bonnes quelques heures de sommeil...


----------



## twinworld (17 Janvier 2009)

blong blong blong blong... debout là-d'dans !! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

.







Max Beckmann. _La Nuit_. 1919, 133 X 15. Düsseldorf. Kunstsammlung Nordrhein.


.
​


----------



## DeepDark (18 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> Max Beckmann. _La Nuit_. 1919, 133 X 15. Düsseldorf. Kunstsammlung Nordrhein..
> ​






Bonsoir LHO 


Et aux autres aussi.


----------



## twinworld (18 Janvier 2009)

ph_157_big_4x3_bismuth_ok


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

.







Max Beckmann. _La Nuit_. planche 7 de la série "Die Hölle" (L'Enfer). 1919. Lithographie. 61,3 X 87,1.


version estampe pour antoine59...   

.
​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Qb_jQBgzU-I&feature[/YOUTUBE]

Bonsoir à vous tous, les mordus de la nuit 

Me parle pas d'estampes LHO 


Sinon, je risque de m'emballer..

Alors la lithographie est un porcédé..... blbalablblblaablblaa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Je ne veux pas être enterré dans le cimetière des animaux... Pas avec vous...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Inversion du jour et de la nuit...
Et ça s'aggrave... :sleep:

Tentons alors de dormir.


----------



## Madeline (18 Janvier 2009)

Tout le monde a l'air d'être couché... mais au cas où... 
Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

C'est Open les ami(e)s

Excellent film au passage...

Bon, il me reste 8 heures pour finir mon devoir. Je reviens vous faire le bonsoir dans une heure.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

tu as trois minutes de retard.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Merde, merde, merde, merde et merde Ras-le-bol

Bonne nuit à toutes et tous. 

Soyez heureux.


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 


@ antoine : nowel, c'est finit


----------



## waïe (19 Janvier 2009)

un p'tit passage rapide pour vous dire bonsoir et par la même occasion vous souhaiter une nuit agréable au possible


----------



## nemo77 (19 Janvier 2009)

bonne nuit à tous


----------



## twinworld (19 Janvier 2009)

punaise 100% Foot zont 45 minutes de retard !!!! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai ras le c** de ces incunables typographiques, xylographiques, etc... 

J'en ai ras le c** de ces reliures style Alde ou à la fanfare, etc... 


Désolé.
Je craque. Il fallait que ça sorte! 

Ps: Si un spécialiste de reliure d'époque moderne, passe dans le coin je serais ravi d'un mp pour quelques renseignements


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Désolé.
> Je craque. Il fallait que ça sorte!


Comme je te comprend...

Je suis dans la même position ces temps-ci...


Vivement la fin (pas si lointaine que ça)...


Courage


----------



## Madeline (19 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'en ai ras le c** de ces incunables typographiques, xylographiques, etc...
> 
> J'en ai ras le c** de ces reliures style Alde ou à la fanfare, etc...
> 
> ...



Suis de tout coeur avec toi 

Crie fort... même si tes voisins t'entendent. Genre
RRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Ça fait beaucoup de bien, ça fait mal à la gorge... mais ça soulage


----------



## giga64 (19 Janvier 2009)

il est des nuits sans nom 
il est des nuits sans lune 
où jusqu'à l'asphyxie 
moite 
me prend 
l'âcre odeur de sang 
jaillissant 
de toute trompette bouchée 
des nuits sans nom 
des nuits sans lune 
la peine qui m'habite 
m'oppresse 
la peine qui m'habite 
m'étouffe 
nuits sans nom 
nuits sans lune 
où j'aurais voulu 
pouvoir ne plus douter 
tant m'obsède d'écoeurement 
un besoin d'évasion 
sans nom 
sans lune 
sans lune 
sans nom 
nuits sans lune 
sans nom sans nom 
où le dégoût s'ancre en moi 
aussi profondément qu'un beau poignard malais.

_Léon Gontran Damas_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Suis de tout coeur avec toi
> 
> Crie fort... même si tes voisins t'entendent. Genre
> RRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> ...



Je suis allé courir près du canal 

Ca m'a fait du bien. 
Je suis prêt pour l'endormissement...

@DeepDark: Good luck pour ta semaine et à demain soir sur ce même fil 

@giga64: Très sympa. Tiré de quel recueil? J'ai cherché dans _Pigments_, mais j'ai pas trouvé... Merci d'avance.


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2009)

ho la la concert hier soir donc rentré tard. 

en tous cas super concert. bon j'ai pas trop envie de dormir alors j'espert qu'il y a des furax dans le coin.


----------



## Balooners (19 Janvier 2009)

Je suis sur Gerre des gangs (facebook)  ça défoule pas mal


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2009)

il vas y avoir échange de bon procédé alors (idem).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Le bar-saloon est ouvert...

Sortez les cartes, la roulette, le whisky et les chapeaux ! 

À moins que vous ne préfériez un endroit plus cosy, plus zen... 

Voir le ciel, la nuit, dans la forêt...






En vous souhaitant une nuit enrichissante...

... pour le corps et l'esprit...

@Merci Giga64 pour ta réponse. Effectivement, en y regardant de plus près, le poème est bien là...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2009)

Bon, puisque le sujet est déjà fermé, oui, pas rapide en ce moment (pitain de décalage horaire !  ), je poste ici ma réponse...  :sleep: 


Bon sinon, ça va, la famille ?... les enfants ?... ha oui, c'est bien vrai... y a plus d'saison que voulez vous...


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, puisque le sujet est déjà fermé, oui, pas rapide en ce moment (pitain de décalage horaire !  ), je poste ici ma réponse...  :sleep:
> 
> Bon sinon, ça va, la famille ?... les enfants ?... ha oui, c'est bien vrai... y a plus d'saison que voulez vous...



Merde je l'ai raté aussi ce sujet !!!  Dommage 
Ta réponse est sympa, il y a matière à un petit jeu à la con me semble-t-il ...


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2009)

ha ha ha salutation a tous et a toutes.

une journée de fou de con de tous ce que vous voulez.

je viens d'apprendre que je ne peut pas avoir ma maison lundi comme prévus un dégas des eaux a tout inondé hi hi hi j'ai fait 90 % de mes carton histoire de pas être a la bourre comme chaque fois tout est près j'ai un camion de réservé et vlan que dalle.


----------



## itako (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut "tout le monde"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut je suis tombé du lit .


----------



## twinworld (21 Janvier 2009)

bien le bonjour ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir.


Mon humeur est comme cette nuit.

Sombre et froide.

Bonne nuit...


----------



## nemo77 (22 Janvier 2009)

nuits blanches... pour idées noires...
bonne nuit à tous... juste essayer de dormir un peu cette nuit...


----------



## kuep (22 Janvier 2009)

C'est gai tout ca


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

mais heu s'est toi le gai.

non bon alors qui s'est qui déprime là.

 aller on se bouge le cul et on fait la teuf, la boulle a facette tourne tourne tourne tourne tourne tourne tourne tourne (merde le delay est bloqué) tourne tourne tourne tourne tourne.

et s'est party


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2009)

Un petit "coucou" de nuit en France ... et de jour en Chine ! Ni hao à tous !


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

chin chin alors et nous a l'heure du thé et toi de la bière ( ou l'inverse)


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2009)

oui bientôt l'apéro ! :love:


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

wai une tizane et au lit (enfain si j'y arrive (a dormir(pas a boire un thé(quoi que))))


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

le corps de chasse viens de sonné histoire naturel viens de commencé se soir pêche a pied.


----------



## itako (22 Janvier 2009)

ça groove


----------



## yret (22 Janvier 2009)

allez debout là-dedans ! :sleep:


----------



## itako (23 Janvier 2009)

ptin il se passe rien sur macgé en ce moment.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> ptin il se passe rien sur macgé en ce moment.



B'soir


----------



## nemo77 (23 Janvier 2009)

c'est le calme plat, y'a des soirs, plutôt des nuits comme ça


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Janvier 2009)

Ouais. Antoine et toys ne sont même pas là.

Tout fout l'camp mon pôvre Monsieur !

PS : Salut les nuiteux.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouais. Antoine et toys ne sont même pas là.
> 
> Tout fout l'camp mon pôvre Monsieur !



C'est vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouais. Antoine et toys ne sont même pas là.
> 
> Tout fout l'camp mon pôvre Monsieur !
> 
> PS : Salut les nuiteux.



Hé ho monsieur, je suis là 



Bonsoir PoorMonsteR, Julrou 

Musique pour accompagner la nuit... (Merci à teo )
[YOUTUBE]K3FHz2mXLj8[/YOUTUBE]

Bonsoir également à Nemo..


----------



## nemo77 (23 Janvier 2009)

ah ! notre sauveur est arrivé...
bonne nuit à tous... aux nuiteux...et aux autres...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> ah ! notre sauveur est arrivé... (...)


Yep ! Je peux aller me coucher rassuré. 


antoine59 a dit:


> Hé ho monsieur, je suis là
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir PoorMonsteR, Julrou (...)





Et bonne nuit à tout le monde.


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

petit tournois de poker fini.

petit tour par ici.

non pas pour vous dire bonne nuit.

mais je vais aller faire pipi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> ah ! notre sauveur est arrivé...
> bonne nuit à tous... aux nuiteux...et aux autres...





PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Yep ! Je peux aller me coucher rassuré.


 
Vous êtes mal barré pour ce soir, vu l'état du sauveur...  :hein::sleep:

Je souhaite à tous sauf à deux ou trois personnes dont je tairais le nom, une excellente et douce nuit.

Ce soir, la nuit est amère.

@Toys:


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Vous êtes mal barré pour ce soir, vu l'état du sauveur...  :hein::sleep:
> 
> Je souhaite à tous sauf à deux ou trois personnes dont je tairais le nom, une excellente et douce nuit.
> 
> ...



amère de bière ou d'humeur?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> amère de bière ou d'humeur?



Je n'aime pas la bière (pourtant j'en ai goûté des dizaines et des dizaines. À la rigueur, je peux craquer pour un St Bernadus 12 ou une Westmalle triple avec une gaufre sur les côtes belges...)


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

2 tizanne alors et une paire de petit gateaux sec qui vont bien avec.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> 2 tizanne alors et une paire de petit gateaux sec qui vont bien avec.



Je m'occupe des cigarettes russes et des madeleines...


Je crains que nous soyons plus que 2 à errer sur ce fil...


----------



## je hais les ordis (23 Janvier 2009)

et bah ca faisait une eternite que je n'etais pas venu sur ce site, j'en profite donc pour saluer la nuit et les gens qui la traversent


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

t'en fait pas , 2 ou 3 ans de suite j'ai fermé et ouvert un soir sur deux.

mais on s'y fait vite, on croise les gens on les voie sous un autre angle la nuit. bien plus vrai et bien plus naturel.

bien joué pour less madelaine.


----------



## kuep (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit les enfants, faisez de beaux rêves


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> et bah ca faisait une eternite que je n'etais pas venu sur ce site, j'en profite donc pour saluer la nuit et les gens qui la traversent



ho la vache t'es vivant toi.

s'est claire sa fait un baille que l'on ne sait croiser.

s'est le retour de pas mal de monde en ce moment.


----------



## itako (23 Janvier 2009)

A si, quelques personnes


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

dès que l'on dit tien je suis seul ho y 'en a 40 qui débarque.

même pas moyen de boire un thé pénar ici.


----------



## je hais les ordis (23 Janvier 2009)

ouais je suis vivant, je vois que tu n'es plus le jeune padawan que j'ai connu et que tu es devenu un vrai jedi de macge.


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2009)

toys, le thé c'est comme une envie d'arrêter de fumer ? on en a toujours envie mais on ne le fait "jamais" ... :rateau:


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

et oui j'ai passer les 4900 messages (mais bon il y a quand même pas mal de flood et d'intra flood)

bon s'est l'heure du poker hop hop hop



et le thé pour info quand on a envie il suffit de mettre de l'eau a chauffé. passe a la maison et tu verras qu'il y a toujours une casserole pret a faire frémir un ou deux litre.


----------



## yret (23 Janvier 2009)

OK un litre me suffira !


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2009)

4H08 j'ai fini 2eme a mon tournois de poker un bonne soirée. 

demain soir concert des furious avengers a vertou alors si les nantais veule se bougé le popotin.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Alors personne pour papoter?

Bonne soirée à vous tous  (même s'il n'y a personne )


----------



## kuep (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonneuh nuit


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2009)

hein ?


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2009)

ça roupille ! :sleep:


----------



## twinworld (24 Janvier 2009)

mais non ....






;-))


----------



## yret (24 Janvier 2009)

oui ... mais après Melbourne ?


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

12H05 et je me fait chier.

putain que la nuit vas être longue.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir toys, bonsoir les users


----------



## 13.04.06 (25 Janvier 2009)

yop !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2009)

Salut, tas de fiotes insomniaques!


----------



## DeepDark (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

mamyblue, sors de ce corps!


----------



## DeepDark (25 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> mamyblue, sors de ce corps!


A mon avis je ne suis pas assez ancien pour comprendre...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> A mon avis je ne suis pas assez ancien pour comprendre...
> 
> 
> :love:



chuttt 

c'est la copine au patoch'


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> A mon avis je ne suis pas assez ancien pour comprendre...
> 
> 
> :love:



non s'est juste que tu connais pas mamy

bon je viens de faire environ 46 782 morts (sur wii)

j'en ai marre j'ai la pattate et y a rien a faire se soir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> chuttt
> 
> c'est la copine au patoch'



Je pense que s'il y en a un ici pour défoncer un anus artificiel, tu dois être plus qualifié et plus expérimenté...


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

les corse sont pas mal pour faire pété des artifices?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> les corse sont pas mal pour faire pété des artifices?



Ouais... Mais nous on pête pas les anus artificiels des déficientes mentales, comme certains qui viennent la ramener ici....


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

je suis sur que mamy serais super heureuse de voir que l'on parle de anus a cette heure si


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

comment faire décongeler du pain en pleine nuit sans faire tourné le micro onde (trop de bruit) ni le grille pain (dans un carton) 

1 prendre un IBOOK G4 (ou moins ou plus) 
2 placé les tartine sur la table
3 placé le ibook G4 sur les tartines

4 attendre 1minute et 30 seconde

et voilà s'est tout chaud.



ps: attention mieux vaux emballé ses tartines dans un torchon si votre ibook a tendance a être posé un peut partout


----------



## kuep (25 Janvier 2009)

Pour plus d'efficacité, lancer une application demandant beaucoup de ressources


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2009)

toshop+safari+dreamwaver+itune

pour une version grillé lancé tout se qui peut être ouvert en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Open

Bonne nuit à vous tous .

Je reprends mon second semestre demain :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:.


----------



## ficelle (26 Janvier 2009)

bonne nuit à tous....


----------



## nemo77 (26 Janvier 2009)

un petit salut en passant et bonne nuit à tous, réveil a 04h00 puis boulot...


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Open
> 
> Bonne nuit à vous tous .
> 
> Je reprends mon second semestre demain :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:.



Bon courage 

Je vais devoir encore patienter une semaine, moi


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 




antoine59 a dit:


> Je reprends mon second semestre demain :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:.


Bon courage 




julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vais devoir encore patienter une semaine, moi


Rajoutes en deux pour moi 


:love:



Je m'en vais écrire de ce pas...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vais devoir encore patienter une semaine, moi






DeepDark a dit:


> Rajoutes en deux pour moi
> 
> :love:



Non mais c'est pas croyable!!!! 

Franchement, les étudiants sont tous des bran*****


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Franchement, les étudiants sont tous des bran*****



Tous ! :love::love::love:

Et si ça fait chier certains qui se la racontent divine, ça me va. :love:


----------



## Lutopik (26 Janvier 2009)

Il y a plus personne ici?
Bonne nuit à tous ceux qui rejoignent leur lit...


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2009)

mais non, on arrive juste t'en fait pas .


----------



## DeepDark (26 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> mais non, on arrive juste t'en fait pas .




 toys.


Enfin "on", plutôt "tu"...


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Janvier 2009)

joyeux anniversaire à moi 


et bonne nuit à tous


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit à tous ... ou bonne "ce que vous voulez" pour les autres !


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2009)

bonne compta pour moi.


macbook en commande bientôt alors faut que la compta soit juste.


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2009)

vous este tous a regardé histoire naturel ou quoi?

bon 5H30 du mat je vais aller me faire une petite nuit et hop demain banquier la fnac et compagnie.


----------



## yret (26 Janvier 2009)

Non, non, pour ma part, j'ai l'impression d'être en pleine guerre: explosions de partout ! ...

En fait, en plein nouvel an chinois ... en Chine: ce sont des dizaines de feux d'artifice dans toute la ville !! :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

« Et la nuit s&#8217;est ouverte et elle est restée déclose. » 


Paul Celan.

Comme chaque soir, telle une habitude, la nuit s'offre à nous et j'ouvre à nouveau le fil...


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> « Et la nuit s&#8217;est ouverte et elle est restée déclose. »
> 
> 
> Paul Celan.
> ...


Alors je te rejoins 

Bonsoir (ou bonjour?) à tous 



Belle nuit chez moi ce soir.
Calme, avec Couleur 3 dans les zoreilles...

Aller je retourne à mes lettres de motivation.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous les deux


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir es zouzou sa vas bien ?

je découvre cette nuit mac os 10.5 et j'aime bien.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

toys

Léopard est une merveille :love:
Bonne découverte...

 Bon tu pars pas de zéro non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Tiens toys ! 

T'as pas de vieux séquenceurs Roland sous la main ? :love:
Envie d'un trip electro 90's cette nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à vous quatre, Toys, DeepDark, Julrou et Khyu 

Cette nuit, côté musique, c'est le dernier album d'Anthony & the Johnsons. 

Mais, je pense que je risque très vite de l'abandonner pour un bon vieux Rita Mitsouko combiner ensuite par un petit Herbalizer...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Bien le Bonsoir Antoine.
Essaye un petit mix de DaFresh, ça passe très bien la nuit. :love:


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

Moi c'est Couleur 3, j'me prend pas la tête ce soir...


Pas internet sur mon Mac, trois semaines que j'me tape un PC toute la journée...
Je commence à saturer...
Vivement le nouvel abonnement internet


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Moi c'est Couleur 3, j'me prend pas la tête ce soir...
> 
> 
> Pas internet sur mon Mac, trois semaines que j'me tape un PC toute la journée...
> ...



Ah ouais moi non plus j'ai pas internet... 





Khyu a dit:


> Bien le Bonsoir Antoine.
> Essaye un petit mix de DaFresh, ça passe très bien la nuit. :love:



:love: 
Salut R.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3TKqptOVZWI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens toys !
> 
> T'as pas de vieux séquenceurs Roland sous la main ? :love:
> Envie d'un trip electro 90's cette nuit !



j'avais bien une rm1x et une mc 303 mais je crois que je les ai vendu.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ouais moi non plus j'ai pas internet...


J'ai dit sur mon Mac 

Sur le PC (qui n'est pas le mien oui).

Attention connexion 512Ko, modem USB (sisi ça existe encore) 



:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2009)

Je suis là.

Passage rapide. Bonsoir tout le monde.

Je ne suis plus là. :sleep:

Et bonne nuit.


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2009)

Attention, je sens que la petite Madeline ne va pas tarder à se pointer. 

Planquez-vous.


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2009)

bha pour quoi ? elle pas pas méchante.

ok elle habite dans le froid et elle a un accent a porté des chemise a carreaux mais bon faut être sectaire.


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2009)

Ouep. Enfin bon, elle chasse les caribous en leur courant après avec une hache. Faut voir le phénomène, tabarnac ! :afraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

Bon, petite revue filmique avant de filer au lit... 

Bonne nuit les user's


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2009)

Désert glacé.
Dalaran serait la cerise sur legateau mais je n'y crois pas vraiment pour ce soir  
Bonne nuit et meilleurs v&#339;ux nuitanés de Norfendre 
Bonanouite donc


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Désert glacé.
> Dalaran serait la cerise sur legateau mais je n'y crois pas vraiment pour ce soir
> Bonne nuit et meilleurs vux nuitanés de Norfendre
> Bonanouite donc



Bonne nuit teo


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, petite revue filmique avant de filer au lit...
> 
> Bonne nuit les user's


J'ai vu ça 

Le film aussi 
Au premier abord surprenante façon de présenter l'histoire, je ne m'y attendais pas, mais on s'y fait.

J'attends la deuxième partie de pied ferme .



Bonne nuit à ceux qui y vont.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Au premier abord surprenante façon de présenter l'histoire, je ne m'y attendais pas, mais on s'y fait.



Dans quel sens ?


----------



## Lalla (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit à tous! :love:

(oups pardon! J'arrive au milieu d'une conversation, semble-t-il... :rose: )


----------



## nemo77 (27 Janvier 2009)

bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Salut R.



'nenuit J.  



toys a dit:


> j'avais bien une rm1x et une mc 303 mais je crois que je les ai vendu.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dans quel sens ?


Dans le sens où je m'attendais à suivre l'histoire d'une façon linéaire.

En fait la façon dont l'histoire est traitée m'a surpris.
Surtout la première scène...
On commence le film par un flashforward...
Déroutant (enfin pour ma part).


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2009)

je kiff le macbook.

je savais pas que ligne internet était si rapide.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Janvier 2009)

Bon je vais au pieu moi, j'me lève tôt demain.

Bonne nuit à ceux qui ne dorment pas encore


----------



## Madeline (27 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben voilà... tout le monde est couché... 
Plus personne à qui dire «Bonne nuit»... 
Même toys  est déjà couché avec son nouveau joujou... 

Toute seule... :hein:
 Allez  En partage *Les joies de l'hiver*


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit Madeline. Et bonne journée à ceux qui se lèvent.


----------



## Madeline (27 Janvier 2009)

Merci twinworld...
Suis plus toute seule sur le fil...
Bonne nuit à toi... ou bon matin


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Dans le sens où je m'attendais à suivre l'histoire d'une façon linéaire.
> 
> En fait la façon dont l'histoire est traitée m'a surpris.
> Surtout la première scène...
> ...



Ah ok... Oui c'est déstabilisant en effet  
Mais certaines de ces séquences en flashforward permet de capter des moments de l'intimité du Comandante ; ce que ne permet pas, au premier abord, l'histoire en 1959 pendant la lutte.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous


Tiens c'est pas antoine qui ouvre ce soir 

Bonsoir julrou 
Aux autres aussi, qui ne sont pas encore là.




julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ok... Oui c'est déstabilisant en effet
> Mais certaines de ces séquences en flashforward permet de capter des moments de l'intimité du Comandante ; ce que ne permet pas, au premier abord, l'histoire en 1959 pendant la lutte.


Absolument 
C'est aujourd'hui que sort la deuxième partie non?
Enfin, pas chez moi... Dans mon trou


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

La tête ailleurs, les yeux effacés, l'esprit vagabond et mon coeur vide, je vous souhaite une belle nuit...

Je suis entre deux mondes...








@Deep, Julrou .... Julien


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> La tête ailleurs, les yeux effacés, l'esprit vagabond et mon coeur vide, je vous souhaite une belle nuit...
> 
> @Deep, Julrou .



, Antoine.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> La tête ailleurs, les yeux effacés, l'esprit vagabond et mon coeur vide, je vous souhaite une belle nuit...
> 
> Je suis entre deux mondes...


C'est bien parfois 


Bonjour antoine


----------



## kuep (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut les guignols.

Où tsé qu'on trouve des Mac Pro d'occasion ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Merci, merci 

Une petite image que j'ai redécouvert ce soir en feuilletant au hasard mes bd...


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

Tu nous fais une petite déprime ce soir antoine?


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2009)

bilal est un barge je pense qu'il faut le faire psycanalisé .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Tu nous fais une petite déprime ce soir antoine?



Je suis en perpétuelle déprime...

Je le cache juste la plupart du temps...

Parfois, le masque tombe. Laissant un visage froid et sans vie.

Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, demain soir, je serais à l'ouverture du fil à minuit pile  

Je profite pour passer le bonsoir par avance à Toys et Madeline 

Edit: Les grands esprits se rencontrent, Toys.... Tu es arrivé juste au bon moment.

Et pour Bilal, je peux te dire que tu as raison (et encore plus quand tu prends 3-4 verres de rouge avec lui sur un pont dans une capitale européenne ou les traces de balles d'un conflit récent sont encore visibles.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je suis en perpétuelle déprime...
> 
> Je le cache juste la plupart du temps...
> 
> ...


Ah je connais ça...
Enfin j'ai aussi connu pire, mais ces temps-ci ça s'améliore.

J'entrevois enfin une nouvelle vie possible...


 toys


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je suis en perpétuelle déprime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grand , grand on vas pas non plus se laché mais oui je pense qu'on tien de plus en plus la route.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> grand , grand on vas pas non plus se laché mais oui je pense qu'on tien de plus en plus la route.



Un ptit thé-madeleines? 

Je fais chauffer l'eau .


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

toys


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un ptit thé-madeleines?
> 
> Je fais chauffer l'eau .



alors sa s'est pas con je vais le faire de suite.

coucou a tous.


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2009)

y a un vent froid madeline a du oublier de fermé la porte qui vas vers le canada


j'ai plus de gateaux.....


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un ptit thé-madeleines?
> 
> Je fais chauffer l'eau .


Merde, j'ai pas de Madeleines 


Alors je me rabat sur du chocolat...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> j'ai plus de gateaux.....





DeepDark a dit:


> Merde, j'ai pas de Madeleines



Rhaa vous manquez à tous vos devoirs!! 

Bon, je paie ma tournée de madeleines pour ce soir!

Mais envoie le chocolat Deep, les deux vont très bien ensemble! :love:


----------



## Madeline (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous ... pendant que vous êtes encore là... 

Un  tout particulier à Antoine 
Et...  Comme on dit en haïtien *Kimber ferme* ... ce qui veut dire genre "Accroche toi", "Tiens bon" quand tout va mal 

(C'est le message que je viens de recevoir de la part de mon fils )

Bonne nuit les amis... Toujours pas d'autres filles que moi...


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

salut aux nuiteux... et la la nuiteuse


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Rhaa vous manquez à tous vos devoirs!!
> 
> Bon, je paie ma tournée de madeleines pour ce soir!
> 
> Mais envoie le chocolat Deep, les deux vont très bien ensemble! :love:


Hop :








Mais j'en ai d'autres si vous préférez 


Bonjour à Madeline et nemo


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Salut à tous ... pendant que vous êtes encore là...
> 
> Un  tout particulier à Antoine
> Et...  Comme on dit en haïtien *Kimber ferme* ... ce qui veut dire genre "Accroche toi", "Tiens bon"



Merci à toi, ma chère Madeline. Toujours le petit mot qui va bien. 



DeepDark a dit:


> Hop :
> 
> Chocolat - Chocolat - Chocolat- Chocolat



Ca me convient parfaitement! 

@ Bonsoir Nemo.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit à tous,
mangez bien


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

salut à toi antoine, te laisse pas aller... même quand on à le moral en berne il faut penser que l'on remontera toujours la pente... faut t'accrocher.


----------



## Madeline (28 Janvier 2009)

Et je rajouterai
Plus on descend creux (bas)... plus on peut prendre d'élan  pour remonter...
J'en sais quelque chose... j'ai pas mal d'expérience 
Bonne nuit... à tous


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Madeline a dit:


> Et je rajouterai
> Plus on descend creux (bas)... plus on peut prendre d'élan  pour remonter...
> J'en sais quelque chose... j'ai pas mal d'expérience
> Bonne nuit... à tous



tout à fait Madeline, lorsque l'on touche le fond on ne peut plus que remonter, parfois c'est long mais on y arrive toujours... je suis passé par là moi aussi... et à mon avis il y aura encore du gauffrage dans le futur... mais c'est la vie ... the show must go on ...


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

Bon, je vous laisse...

Je commence à avoir mal au ventre...
J'abuse toujours des bonnes choses 


Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

bonne nuit, fait de beaux rêves... ah ah le chocolat...


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut les nocturnes 
Bon, je change de pièce, direction bouquin au fond du lit 
@ Antoine, ta photo devrait être aussi dans _Autoportrait_ (je crois pas déjà l'avoir vu ) Et puis, relève la tête, un petit sourire et on pense à toi 

@+


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2009)

quand on est au fond, on ne peut que remonté!

que dalle y a toujours moyen de creuser et de s'enfoncer un peut plus et si la pelle set top dure passe a la dynamite sa marche bien aussi.


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

si on tombe 7 fois ... on se relève 8 fois ...
et puis lorsque l'on est au fond du trou, c'est jamais trop agréable d'y rester trop longtemps...

et toys,merci pour la disco fever de la dernière nuit... cool même si le dance floor ce n'est pas trop mon truc.


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Janvier 2009)

il se passe un truc par ici ?


----------



## toys (28 Janvier 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> il se passe un truc par ici ?



oui je viens de me faire allumer au poker .... mais bon j'ai fait de gros gain a la partie d'avant.


mais je pense que tout le monde s'est bat les co********les.

alors je vais aller faire un tour du coté des musicien voir si ils on des problèmes.


----------



## nemo77 (28 Janvier 2009)

bon j'espère que tu n'y as pas laissé trop de plumes au poker... parfois on gagne, parfois on perd
tant que l'on accepte cette idée.
bon sur ce je vais au dodo... bonne nuit à ceux qui vont faire comme moi... et bonne journée aux autres...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, demain soir, je serais à l'ouverture du fil à minuit pile



Bon, j'avoue je suis pas tout à fait à l'heure. 

Le fil est ouvert.

(Merci à tous pour les petits mots, cdb et mp compris )

Et Enjoy your life!


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Janvier 2009)

ça va mieux ce soir apparemment?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à vous deux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> ça va mieux ce soir apparemment?



C'est la patate! 

Il m'est enfin arrivé quelque chose de cool aujourd'hui et ce n'était pas arrivé depuis le début de l'année 

Bonne nuit à tous...

@Berenice  (et oui, je garde ces cartes pour mes petits retours occasionnels dans notre bonne vieille ville )

@Deep: Tu as réussi à digérer ta plaque? Toujours parmi les fidèles.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2009)

komankcétikçavabien tout le monde ?


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir  de passage.

&#8230; blizzard, je hais tes mises à jour mineures qui empêchent de jouer.

Sweet dreams, les ami-es


----------



## DeepDark (29 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> komankcétikçavabien tout le monde ?


Ce soir, tout le monde à l'air de bien aller, ça fait plaisir 


@ antoine : Toujours, avant je ne pouvais pas venir, empêchement conjugal on va dire mais depuis quelques semaines ça a changé 
Et pour la plaque j'en ai d'autres sous la main...
Ce soir ce sera chocolat noir aux cristaux de fleur de sel... Quinenveut?


----------



## Madeline (29 Janvier 2009)

Antoine 
Contente de lire ton mieux-être


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ce soir, tout le monde à l'air de bien aller, ça fait plaisir  (...)


Comme on dit "Il y a des jours avec et des jours sans".


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est la patate!
> 
> 
> @Berenice  (et oui, je garde ces cartes pour mes petits retours occasionnels dans notre bonne vieille ville )



Tout pareil, j'ai gardé ma carte transpole et celle de la bibliothèque, avec un peu de chance elles resserviront au printemps! 




DeepDark a dit:


> Ce soir, tout le monde à l'air de bien aller, ça fait plaisir
> Et pour la plaque j'en ai d'autres sous la main...
> Ce soir ce sera chocolat noir aux cristaux de fleur de sel... Quinenveut?



Hmmmm! Ca doit pas être mauvais ça!


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2009)

coucou comment sa vas? 

aller tournée de cdb (si je peut)


----------



## Madeline (29 Janvier 2009)

Bien reçu merci.
Vais manger une morse... il fait trop faim.
À+


----------



## divoli (29 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est la patate!
> 
> Il m'est enfin arrivé quelque chose de cool aujourd'hui et ce n'était pas arrivé depuis le début de l'année



Ca y est, t'es plus puceau ! 


Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## bcommeberenice (29 Janvier 2009)

Comme j'ai été très malpolie :rose: et que j'ai oublié les civilités d'usage, je m'empresse avant d'aller me coucher de vous souhaiter à tous une bonne nuit!


----------



## DeepDark (29 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ca y est, t'es plus puceau !
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous.


Rhooooo :rateau:


Bonne nuit à toi ainsi qu'à berenice


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous les users


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ca y est, t'es plus puceau !
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous.



Ben tiens!!!

C'est du propre!!! 


Si tu savais !!

Bon ap' Madeline, je vais te suivre avec une petite part de gâteau de ma fabrication: gâteau au chocolat, mais sans farine, remplacée par de la poudre d'amande, avec au dessus un glaçage au chocolat blanc. Une vrai tuerie. .


@Julien: Bien le bonsoir.


----------



## kuep (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonne nuit les ptits clous


----------



## DeepDark (29 Janvier 2009)

Bon je vous laisse...

La plaque y est passée 
Je vous le conseille, il est exellent :love:


Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Madeline (29 Janvier 2009)

Égoïste... 
Moi qui économise mes provisions ramenées de Suisse !!! 
Tu vas mal dormir... c'est bien connu le chocolat ça speed  

Bonne nuit à tous 
Beaux rêves... en couleurs


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2009)

mal de crane de pire en pire...
je couve un truc a mon avis 

alors douce nuit a tous .


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Janvier 2009)

a force de lire les threads du bar ça


----------



## je hais les ordis (29 Janvier 2009)

il est tard on dirait...allez j'attends le lever de soleil, sur la banlieue parisienne c'est tellement sympa. bonne nuit a tous...enfin a ceux qui sont la pour le lire. bref.


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

bon j'ouvre le bal... toc toc toc il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

A oué.
Ce soir je me couche tôt.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> A oué.
> Ce soir je me couche tôt.


Tu as mal digéré ?

Bonsoir à vous deux.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

Hello


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

moi le couche tôt c'était hier soir... j'avais de la route à faire... un rdv... j'aurai du me coucher tard...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

nemo77 a dit:


> moi le couche tôt c'était hier soir... j'avais de la route à faire... un rdv... j'aurai du me coucher tard...


Ça ne tourne pas toujours comme on le voudrait.


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

fiasco !!!!... et sur toute la ligne... m'enfin on se rattrapera


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

se soir je me couche quand j'ai fini de réinstaller mon G4. alors sa peut trainé.


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous les noctambules


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> se soir je me couche quand j'ai fini de réinstaller mon G4. alors sa peut trainé.



Lol 

Bonsoir Toys, bonne chance

Bonsoir DP


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir, bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous les noctambules


Je te dois un "coucou" . 

Et re-bonsoir à ceux qui arrivent.


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tu as mal digéré ?
> 
> Bonsoir à vous deux.



Non même pas, c'est passé comme sur des roulettes, sauf que ça va faire une semaine que je me couche a 5h, demain je me lève tôt et je vais me renseigner pour enfin passer mon code.


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Lol
> 
> Bonsoir Toys, bonne chance
> 
> Bonsoir DP



s'est mal partie il ne veux plus se connecté a la live box depuis que j'ai fait un réseau air port entre mes deux machine.....


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

C'est fréquenté ce soir ici 

Manque plus qu'antoine et Madeline en fait :love:





itako a dit:


> pour enfin passer mon code.


Oula...
Bonne chance 

 Moi le stress sera en juillet, surtout pour le "plateau"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Coucou ! ..j'peux venir boire une ptite tisane, avant d'aller fermer les volets ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> Coucou ! ..j'peux venir boire une ptite tisane, avant d'aller fermer les volets ?


La tisane c'est pas trop mon truc.
Si tu as une bière éventuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> C'est fréquenté ce soir ici
> 
> Manque plus qu'antoine et Madeline en fait :love:



et moi: je sens le fuel


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> s'est mal partie il ne veux plus se connecté a la live box depuis que j'ai fait un réseau air port entre mes deux machine.....



aie pas encore couché  la nuit va être longue... ou courte...


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

ptin les filles c'est chiandé.


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> ptin les filles c'est chiandé.



tu l'as dit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> et moi: je sens le fuel


Oh ! V'là le Muppet Show qui débarque ! 

Ça va Lemmy ?


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> Coucou ! ..j'peux venir boire une ptite tisane, avant d'aller fermer les volets ?



merde je viens de finir ma tasse.

s'est fou le monde qui traine ici se soir a croire que les télé sont toute tombé en panne


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> et moi: je sens le fuel


Mais non 
C'est juste que ces derniers jours on t'a pas vu trainer dans le coin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

bah, la tisane, c'était pour moi, pas pour vous.. _(la bière, ça me donne des rototos..)_ :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Moi le stress sera en juillet, surtout pour le "plateau"


En fait le "plateau" on s'en fait des montagnes, mais ce n'est pas si difficile que ça.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> bah, la tisane, c'était pour moi, pas pour vous.. _(la bière, ça me donne des rototos..)_ :rateau:


J'avais compris. 

Je croyais que tu voulais partager. 

edit/ Oups ! J'ai oublié d'éditer mon message au-dessus. :rose:


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Faudrait que je dorme, je contre ça avec la recherche de nouvelles applications pour mon nokia.


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> En fait le "plateau" on s'en fait des montagnes, mais ce n'est pas si difficile que ça.


Alors ça me rassure 

Enfin on y est pas encore...
J'ai encore le temps de me préparer 



itako a dit:


> Faudrait que je dorme, je contre ça avec la recherche de nouvelles applications pour mon nokia.


Ben je croyais que tu voulait un ifoune...
Du coup...


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

wé, j'aimerai bien, peut-être plus par effet de mode que autre chose.
En attendant j'aime bien mon nokia quand même  qui reste plus puissant et qui m'avait couté bonbon en nu.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Alors ça me rassure
> 
> Enfin on y est pas encore...
> J'ai encore le temps de me préparer  (...)


Oui ça te laisse du temps.
Pour le "plateau" l'important est de ne pas être crispé.
Juste avant de passer le mien (il y a trèèèèès longtemps  ) je faisais du slalom entre les balises assis en amazone. 
Véridique.


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oui ça te laisse du temps.
> Pour le "plateau" l'important est de ne pas être crispé.
> Juste avant de passer le mien (il y a trèèèèès longtemps  ) je faisais du slalom entre les balises assis en amazone.
> Véridique.


:love:

Je me fais pas trop de soucis, je suis pas un stressé, même pour le permis voiture j'y suis allé l'esprit vagabond 
Et mon code je l'ai passé au milieu du bac (le mardi, on avait pas d'épreuves).

Bien sûr il y aura une petit dose de flip juste avant l'examen, comme toujours mais dès que je serais dans le mouvement tout ira bien


----------



## kuep (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour 

Y'a des parasites qui touchent des allocations logement par la CAF ici ?


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Oué, mais ça devrait plus trop durer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Y'a des parasites qui touchent des allocations logement par la CAF ici ?



Parasite ? On parle de moi ?

Effectivement, oui, je reçois les aides. Et heureusement !

Bonsoir à vous tous 

Et pour répondre à Kuep, il m'ont sucré le mois de janvier car il n'avait pas en leur possession ma fiche d'imposition de 2007 (Résultat: gros trou dans le budget!)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Y'a des parasites qui touchent des allocations logement par la CAF ici ?




edit/Salut Antoine.


----------



## kuep (30 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> Oué, mais ça devrait plus trop durer.



Pas noté d'absence ou de retard de versement de leur part pour ce mois ci ?

Edit : je les reçois aussi entendons nous


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

oui moi pour quoi?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonsoir à vous tous


Hello 

Alors cette attente?
Pas trop longue 


:love:


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

et bien pour ma part je ne reçois rien. et je ne veux rien recevoir car ils trouvent toujours un moyen de le reprendre


----------



## kuep (30 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et pour répondre à Kuep, il m'ont sucré le mois de janvier car il n'avait pas en leur possession ma fiche d'imposition de 2007 (Résultat: gros trou dans le budget!)




Intéressant. T'as reçu un courrier demandant des justificatifs dernièrement ou c'était la surprise ? Parce que je me rappelle pas avoir eu à envoyer quoi que ce soit, et j'ai rien touché pour janvier, donc.

Bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Pas noté d'absence ou de retard de versement de leur part pour ce mois ci ?
> 
> Edit : je les reçois aussi entendons nous





toys a dit:


> oui moi pour quoi?




Hello les gars.

Vous avez lu mon post au dessus. 

Vérifiez bien que votre centre CAF ai bien en leur possession votre feuille d'impôt de *2007*.

Je suis en résidence universitaire, les allocs sont donc données directement à la résidence, me restant qu'à payer ce qui manque.

Et là, il y a 10 jours, je vais payer mon loyer et surprise!! Vous n'avez pas reçu vos allocs dont c'est le loyer plein pot!!

J'ai donc poireauter 2 heures à mon centre pour savoir où était e problème ---> feuille d'imposition de 2007.



DeepDark a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Alors cette attente?
> Pas trop longue
> ...




2 heures put*** 


Bonsoir PoorMonsteR, Toys & DeepDark


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Cette nuit, c'est chassis/gesso. 





Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bonne nuit à tous.


Je te suis...

Bonne nuit à ceux qui veillent encore 

Et à demain, même heure, même endroit


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'ai eu mon virement le 6 janvier, donc voilà.

Je vais essayer de me coucher.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je te suis...
> 
> Bonne nuit à ceux qui veillent encore
> 
> Et à demain, même heure, même endroit



C'est pas la fin, il y a encore du boulot...


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Hello les gars.
> 
> Vous avez lu mon post au dessus.
> 
> Bonsoir PoorMonsteR, Toys & DeepDark


 heu non j'ai pas lu!!!

faut que je regarde mais j'ai bien reçus les dernière je vais voir sa en fev.

je sais en tous cas que la feuille de ma copine a bien été reçus car elle a gagner 500 euros de plus que l'an dernier donc il lui sucre 700 euros de caf.......


je viens de trier 5 ans de fichier qui était a trainé. 3H00 de temps pour le faire.


----------



## je hais les ordis (30 Janvier 2009)

:hein:
:hein:
:hein:
:hein:


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

bon sur ce, je vous laisse bonne nuit... et bon courage toys


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2009)

et douce nuit a vous tous


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Ola les amis!!!

Alors comment ça va dans vos chaumières! 

Deep


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

salut antoine, dans ma chaumière ça va... tant qu'il y a de la musique...


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à vous deux 

Bof chez moi ça va vraiment pas fort...
Des réminiscences on va dire...


@ antoine : je sais, j'suis trop gentil mais j'peux toujours éditer :love:


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

salut deepdark  un petit whisky, faut pas abuser non plus et après cela ira mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Ce soir, c'est Gesso sur Lin. 








'nenuit à ceux qui s'_horizontalysent_.


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

bon c'est mon cas je vais me mettre en position horizontale ... bonne nuit...


----------



## Philippe (31 Janvier 2009)

Bonne idée, horizontalysons-nous





et gros bisous à tous et à toutes :love:





 et surtout faites de beaux rêves ​


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

finalement j'ai changé d'avis... mais là je dois bien dire que je suis retenté de reprendre la position horizontale...


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon, c'est mon tour 


Bonne nuit à tous 


Et a demain...


----------



## nemo77 (31 Janvier 2009)

bonne nuit à toi deepdark


----------



## twinworld (31 Janvier 2009)

fallait bien que ca arrive à un moment ou un à autre. C'est maintenant : je vais me coucher. Bonne nuit.


----------



## je hais les ordis (31 Janvier 2009)

toujours aussi calme ici.

bon


beh bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Encore une nuit devant mon écran, à écrire des inepties sur un sujet de recherche qui me saoule, tout en squattant Macgé...

Bref, que du bonheur... :rateau:

C'est ouvert les amis!!!! 

Et bonne nuit à ceux qui passent dans le coin 

Je souhaite une bonne soirée à titre préventif à Deep, Toys, Madeline, Khuy, Philippe, etc...


----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## DeepDark (1 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Encore une nuit devant mon écran, à écrire des inepties sur un sujet de recherche qui me saoule, tout en squattant Macgé...
> 
> Bref, que du bonheur... :rateau:
> 
> ...


Bonsoir antoine et nemo 

Courage pour ton travail de recherche 
Par curiosité c'est quoi? :love:
 Mais c'est quand même mieux quand ça nous plaît... 


Déjà minuit, j'ai pas vu le temps filer ce soir...

Allez je vais me faire un petit Scorsese ça fait longtemps...
(sûrement Raging Bull)


----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

salut deepdark 
bonne séance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir PoorMonsteR 

@Deep: Mon sujet n'est pas intéressant vaux mieux le passer sous silence . Sinon, bon choix pour Raging Bull .

Un petit poème pour la nuit:

(...)
Ma voix est langoureuse et douce en ta présence
Et tard, de la nuit noire elle rompt le silence.
Une triste bougie éclaire mon chevet
Et mes vers murmurés, confondus en un jet,
Coulent, ruisseaux damour qui pleins de toi sirisent.
Dans lombre devant moi, je vois tes yeux qui luisent
Et je vois leur sourire et jentends une voix :
Je taime, ami, je taime et je suis toute à toi.
(...)

Alexandre Pouchkine, _Le Talisman_.

Et un  pour Nemo


----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

Antoine59, poormonster


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)




----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

hey, antoine à l'âme d'un poète cette nuit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> (...)
> Ma voix est langoureuse et douce en ta présence
> ...



Très joli poème.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je souhaite une bonne soirée à titre préventif à Deep, Toys, Madeline, Khuy, Philippe, etc...



etc... vous salue bien 

:bebe:


----------



## toys (1 Février 2009)

de retour du travail .... demain ses week end. cool


----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

et toys, sacré décalage horaire... bon week end
lemmy


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Février 2009)

Salut les fiottes de la nuit!


----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Salut les fiottes de la nuit!



les fiottes de la nuit te saluent bien bas


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2009)

coucou tout le monde 

là je termine de mettre de la zique sur l'iPhone puis dodo bien mérité


----------



## nemo77 (1 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> coucou tout le monde
> 
> là je termine de mettre de la zique sur l'iPhone puis dodo bien mérité



pour moi ce n'est pas mérité mais dodo aussi

bonne nuit


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2009)

Hé bien je fais bien de passer ici avant de monter dormir (chuis crevé ce soir :sleep:, ça doit être à cause de l'heure   ) -> merci antoine  


Alors ben ce soir pas d'image, pas de vidéo naze de chez YT, juste un chaleureux  à tous, que la nuit vous soit douce


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Pouet !

Maintenant, canap' & verte fumée.


----------



## DeepDark (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 


Je vais me coucher mais pas m'endormir de sitôt (certains me comprendront).

 D'ailleurs je crois pas que c'eût été une de mes meilleurs idées de regarder Raging Bull 



Quoi qu'il en soit bonne nuit à tous


----------



## yret (1 Février 2009)

Bonne nuit à tous ... ou ce qu'il en reste ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Alors nobody ?

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## toys (2 Février 2009)

deux seconde je viens juste de me connecté ....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2009)

I'm here !

Salut Antoine et toys.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors nobody ?
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous


J'allais ouvrir 
Tu m'as devancé de peu 


Bonne soirée à vous trois.
Ainsi qu'aux suivants 


La forme aujourd'hui?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2009)

4 arrivées en 4 minutes : pas mal !  

Salut DeepDark.


----------



## toys (2 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> 4 arrivées en 4 minutes : pas mal !
> 
> Salut DeepDark.



a la vitesse de 1/minutes on risque de saturé le bourrier.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Ben dis-donc, vous avez fait exprès juste pour me détromper 

Bien le bonsoir à vous tous, Toys, Deep, PoorMonsteR  (Un chacun, comme ça pas de jaloux! )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2009)

On attendait un volontaire pour ouvrir.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> On attendait un volontaire pour ouvrir.



J'ai un peu l'impression d'être l'ouvreur officiel de ce fil...

Ca fait un peur... 

(Va falloir que je me trouve un petit costume!! )

@Deep: Ca va tranquille, je me suis baladé presque toute la journée au bord des quais de Paris et ça m'a fait un bien fou!! Par contre, j'ai caillé comme c'est pas permis!!


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'ai un peu l'impression d'être l'ouvreur officiel de ce fil...


Mais je crois que ce n'est pas qu'une impression :love:

@ antoine : content que ça aille mieux alors 
Chez moi neige, je regrette juste de pas avoir (ça ne saurait tarder) de reflex...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mais je crois que ce n'est pas qu'une impression :love:
> 
> @ antoine : content que ça aille mieux alors
> Chez moi neige, je regrette juste de pas avoir (ça ne saurait tarder) de reflex...



Et toi? 

Sinon, un petit hommage.

En parcourant un ancien fil, je suis tombé sur ça...






Et ça m'a fait de la peine bien que je comprenne son choix...


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et toi?


J'ai des hauts et des bas mais dans l'ensemble ça va.

Mais quand j'y repense... 
Je retombe.




antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, un petit hommage.
> 
> En parcourant un ancien fil, je suis tombé sur ça...
> 
> ...


Même chose...

Enfin on peut pas dire que je le connaissais beaucoup...

Mais j'aimais bien ses interventions musicales 
J'ai découvert bon nombres d'artistes grâce à lui...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2009)

Tiens oui, je n'avais pas remarqué qu'il était parti. 

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2009)

P'tite question : c'est moi ou le calendrier de MacGe est bloqué à décembre 2008 ?

edit/Oups ! J'aurais dû éditer mon post du dessus. Désolé. :rose:


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> P'tite question : c'est moi ou le calendrier de MacGe est bloqué à décembre 2008 ?
> 
> edit/Oups ! J'aurais dû éditer mon post du dessus. Désolé. :rose:


Oui, bloqué chez moi aussi à décembre 2008...

(de toute façon pour l'utilisation que j'en faisait)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> P'tite question : c'est moi ou le calendrier de MacGe est bloqué à décembre 2008 ?
> 
> edit/Oups ! J'aurais dû éditer mon post du dessus. Désolé. :rose:



Y a un calendrier Macgé?

Il est où? 




Bon, je vous laisse, je prends un bain et au lit.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Oui, bloqué chez moi aussi à décembre 2008...
> 
> (de toute façon pour l'utilisation que j'en faisait)


Ben pour ton anniversaire tu pourras te brosser. 



Allez :sleep: bonne nuit tout le monde. 

Demain est un autre jour.


----------



## itako (2 Février 2009)

Oué ba je savais pas non plus que ça existait.

En tout cas bonsoir "tout" le monde.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ben pour ton anniversaire tu pourras te brosser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour les anniv' je passe pas par le calendrier, mais par les "anniversaires du jour"  :love:

Bonne nuit à toi 

A antoine aussi, relaxe toi bien mais t'endort pas 


Et bien le bonjour à itako 




Bonne nuit.


----------



## toys (2 Février 2009)

h-1 avant fermeture clig clig clig

moi je vais faire calin a mon oreiller.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Bon câlin d'oreiller.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Il doit être bien amidonné... :sick:


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il doit être bien amidonné... :sick:



Déjà minuit en Corse ? :love:


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

Aller hop, j'ouvre avec un petit poème d'Apollinaire (parce qu'il m'est revenu en mémoire tout à l'heure et parce que j'ai envie ) :



Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine
Et nos amours
Faut-il qu'il m'en souvienne
La joie venait toujours après la peine

         Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
         Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Les mains dans les mains restons face à face
Tandis que sous
Le pont de nos bras passe
Des éternels regards l'onde si lasse

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
         Les jours s'en vont je demeure

L'amour s'en va comme cette eau courante
L'amour s'en va
Comme la vie est lente
Et comme l'Espérance est violente

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
         Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Passent les jours et passent les semaines
Ni temps passait
Ni les amours reviennent
Sous le pont Mirabeau coule la Seine

Vienne la nuit sonne l'heure
         Les jours s'en vont je demeure

Guillaume Apollinaire, _Le Pont Mirabeau_.


Bonsoir à tous 


Et particulièrement à antoine


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Merci Deep 

Certains membres sont déjà au courant, mais j'ai décidé de partir de macgé en supprimant mon compte.

Je squatte une dernière fois ce fil pour la nuit


----------



## itako (3 Février 2009)

J'avais pas compris que c'était déjà ce soir, malgré ton mp...

Je te demanderais plus de précisions en mail.

En tout cas bon début de nuit à tout les squatteurs.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

Salut itako 

Ben dites moi, ce soir c'est calme...


Dorment tous?


----------



## itako (3 Février 2009)

Coucou.
Moi pas pour le moment en tout cas, je mangerais bien des céréals avec mon venetian snare par contre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ben dites moi, ce soir c'est calme...
> 
> Dorment tous?



Il faut croire que oui...

Tous des marmottes!! 

Bon pour ne pas changer, je vais me faire un petit thé


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> (...)
> Certains membres sont déjà au courant, mais j'ai décidé de partir de macgé en supprimant mon compte. (...)




T'as pas le droit d'abord ! 



> Charte spécifique pour antoine59 :
> Il lui est interdit que partir de MacGeneration sans l'accord formel et par écrit de 99999 membres au minimum.


Ah ! Tu vois j'ai rien inventé. 

Et bonsoir à tout le monde quand même.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il faut croire que oui...
> 
> Tous des marmottes!!
> 
> Bon pour ne pas changer, je vais me faire un petit thé


Très bonne idée ça 

Je te suis 


J'apporte le chocolat et toi les Madeleines? 


Edit :  Poor


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> T'as pas le droit d'abord !
> 
> Ah ! Tu vois j'ai rien inventé.



Merci PoorMonsteR pour ton post.

il m'a bien faire rire :love:

Bien le bonsoir en tout cas (et ce sera le dernier... si Benjamin supprime bien mon compte demain, ce que je doute pas ).




DeepDark a dit:


> J'apporte le chocolat et toi les Madeleines?



Ce n'est pas parce que l'aut' c** part, qu'il faut changer les bonnes habitudes!!!

Tournée générale de madeleines.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tournée générale de madeleines


Et moi de nougalines 



> Une coquille de nougatine croustillante fourrée d'une onctueuse crème à la noisette, le tout enrobé d'un délicieux chocolat au lait surfin.


Source.

Si vous ne connaissez pas et que vous avez l'occasion d'en acheter sautez dessus vous ne le regretterez pas :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci PoorMonsteR pour ton post.
> 
> il m'a bien faire rire :love: (...)


C'est déjà ça. 


antoine59 a dit:


> (...) Bien le bonsoir en tout cas (et ce sera le dernier... si Benjamin supprime bien mon compte demain, ce que je doute pas ). (...)


Alors bonne continuation ailleurs et bonne route.  

Et bonne nuit DeepDark et itako (et toys s'il passe par là).


----------



## itako (3 Février 2009)

Merci, bonne nuit à toi.

Même pas un dernier discours antoine?

Je crois que je ne vais pas tarder non plus.
Bonne nuit à ceux qui passerons et bonne nuit à Deep.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Février 2009)

Douce nuit à vous deux 


Bon j'y vais aussi...

Bonne nuit à antoine puisque tu es le seul à ne pas encore dormir...
Avec un peu de chance ce sera toi qui fermera cette nuit 

Ce fût un plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Bonne nuit à vous trois!!

Je laisse le clés à qui?

Amsuez-vous bien!


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonne nuit à vous trois!!
> 
> Je laisse le clés à qui?
> 
> Amsuez-vous bien!



Je prends le temps de dire bonne nuit, et bonne route, Antoine.


----------



## waïe (4 Février 2009)

j'suis sur le forum donc je profites pour ouvrir le fil pour ce soir et vous souhaiter a tous une bonne nuit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2009)

Bonsoir waïe. 

Et à celles ou ceux qui passeront. 

Sauf Antoine.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonsoir waïe.
> 
> Et à celles ou ceux qui passeront.
> 
> Sauf Antoine.



Il est encore là... 


Antoine si tu passes par là 

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à vous deux trois 


Oui antoine va manquer mais il a fait son choix, respectons-le


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Ola les amis!!

Bon, benjamin tarde à supprimer mon compte donc je vous passe le bonsoir!!

Bonsoir à vous trois, fred, jul', PoorMonsteR!


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ola les amis!!
> 
> Bon, benjamin tarde à supprimer mon compte donc je vous passe le bonsoir!!
> 
> Bonsoir à vous trois, fred, jul', PoorMonsteR!



Héhé


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ola les amis!!
> 
> Bon, benjamin tarde à supprimer mon compte donc je vous passe le bonsoir!!
> 
> Bonsoir à vous trois, fred, jul', PoorMonsteR!


 antoine 


Fred, c'est qui ça? :mouais:


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Héhé





DeepDark a dit:


> antoine
> 
> 
> Fred, c'est qui ça? :mouais:
> ...



Revenant, je suis...

ET pour Fred, c'est une ombre 

Une petite image, comme ça au passage, d'un de mes films favoris.


----------



## r0m1 (4 Février 2009)

Je passe rarement dans le coin à cette heure là, donc autant en profiter pour faire un coucou à tout le monde, et je vais me pieuter dans la foulée, la garde sera dure a prendre demain matin :sleep:


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> ET pour Fred, c'est une ombre







antoine59 a dit:


> Une petite image, comme ça au passage, d'un de mes films favoris.


Eh ben, ça change pas trop de ta boisson nocturne préférée 


Edit : Bonne nuit à toi r0m1, c'est gentil d'être passé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Ca fait un bout de temps que ça me taraude...

Vous voudriez pas rehausser un peu le niveau de ce fil qui fût autrefois un repaire de beaux textes, images, musiques, ... Ambiances en tout genre.

Autre chose que des "bonnes nuits" quoi. 


Vous croyez pas ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca fait un bout de temps que ça me taraude...
> 
> Vous voudriez pas rehausser un peu le niveau de ce fil qui fût autrefois un repaire de beaux textes, images, musiques, ... Ambiances en tout genre.
> 
> ...



Puisque c'est demandé si gentiment 

[YOUTUBE]d1lFxgNj4WU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca fait un bout de temps que ça me taraude...
> 
> Vous voudriez pas rehausser un peu le niveau de ce fil qui fût autrefois un repaire de beaux textes, images, musiques, ... Ambiances en tout genre.
> 
> ...





Et le poème d'antoine l'autre jour? 

Et _Le Pont Mirabeau_ d'hier?



Aller hop je la gardais au frais pour demain mais je la poste maintenant.

Un des courts-métrages de Martin Scorsese que j'adore (le court et Scorsese), _The Big Shave.

_[YOUTUBE]7g5Y_RUDUE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Je suis assez d'accord, mais l'un n'empêche pas l'autre... 

Philippe Ramette, Le suicide des objets.







[YOUTUBE]h9-HVwEbdCo[/YOUTUBE]
Marina Abramovic.

Zut, j'ouvre une nouvelle page, avec un truc pas super gai!...

@Deep: J'adore tout simplement ce court. C'est du grand.


----------



## Philippe (4 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]utgqjAbpR58[/YOUTUBE]​



Ça par exemple, c'est très ambiance de nuit. Problème, quand le morceau s'arrête, et qu'on n'entend plus que les doigts qui tapotent sur le clavier, ça fait comme un vide 


Bon on peut dire bonne nuit quand même ?  



PS.
Antoine nous quitte ? c'est sérieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

C'était juste une suggestion, vous faites ce que vous voulez. 

Ce soir, c'est :








Juste le feulement des basses à 124 bpm. :love:


----------



## Lutopik (4 Février 2009)

Je pense que je vais rejoindre Morphée, je n'en peux plus et demain je décolle à 6h. 
Bonne nuit aux increvables noctambules...


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

Douce nuit à tous


----------



## itako (4 Février 2009)

Moi je squat mon ipod connecté en wifi sur la 3g de mon nokia pendant qu'un pote joue a suprem commander sur mon mac.

En tout cas j'éspère que tu regretes pas ton achat khyu!!

Et puis jai du sauter un épisode vu que j'étais pas trop sur le net aujourdui,tu es encore la antoine?

En tout cas bonne nuit tout le monde!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> En tout cas j'éspère que tu regretes pas ton achat khyu!!



Enorme.
J'ai trouvé pleins de kit sur le net.
Couplé à Noise.io, ça doit bien déboîter... :love:
Juste déçu de ne pas pouvoir enregistrer sur plus de 4 temps. 

Bonne nuit.


----------



## toys (5 Février 2009)

alors s'est mercredi soir donc pas grand monde logiquement.


----------



## itako (5 Février 2009)

Moi un peu


----------



## DeepDark (5 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à vous deux 
Je ne fais que passer ce soir 

Bonne nuit à vous donc, et aux suivants


----------



## toys (5 Février 2009)

les mercredi et jeudi soir s'est la mort ici.

mais je trouve sa drôle en fait 

sa laisse du temps pour aller sur les forums d'aide.


----------



## ficelle (5 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'était juste une suggestion, vous faites ce que vous voulez.
> 
> Ce soir, c'est :
> 
> ...



yep... mais quel interet sans l'ouverture du port usb au dev ?


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

C'est quoi ce truc moche ? :mouais:

Allez, dodo :love:


----------



## twinworld (5 Février 2009)

bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## toys (6 Février 2009)

jeudi soir ....

bientôt me week end.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Février 2009)

toys a dit:


> jeudi soir ....
> 
> bientôt me week end.



Bonsoir toys


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2009)

Pas faché d'y arriver au week-end... Et accessoirement à la fin des examens... :hein:


----------



## toys (6 Février 2009)

tu parle je bosse samedi 

concert avec 6 groupes

aller dodo 

bisous a tous et faite de bio rêve


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2009)

Bonne nuit. Moi je suis pas encore couché. :hein:


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Février 2009)

yooooooooo !!!!!!!


wooohoooooooooo!!!!!!


BANZAAAAAAAAAI !!!!!!


----------



## iMax (6 Février 2009)




----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Février 2009)

ouais bon ca va


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Tout le monde dort à cette heure matinale ?

Bon, sandwich saucisson à l'ail - pain - beurre demi sel :love:


----------



## toys (7 Février 2009)

aller hop hop on ouvre


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Février 2009)

à quoi bon...?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Février 2009)

Aller la pêche :

[dm]x1sdn5[/dm]

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2009)

Mais qu'elle vous étouffe une bonne fois pour toute, la nuit... Bande de blaireaux! 
Vous ne méritez même pas de rester éveillés au delà  du couvre feu!


----------



## twinworld (8 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Aller la pêche :
> Bonsoir à tous


excellent !! )


----------



## toys (9 Février 2009)

fini de bossé  beaucoup trop tard pour posté hier.


bonsoir a tous


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Salut itou !


----------



## twk (9 Février 2009)

Mort de fatigue, j'arrête de bosser et je vais profiter de ma nuit


----------



## toys (10 Février 2009)

waw 1H00 du mat et personne ne poste ici.


bon alors moi je vais faire dodo.


----------



## twk (10 Février 2009)

Jsuis toujours là, mais je fatigue ^^


----------



## DeepDark (10 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Jsuis toujours là, mais je fatigue ^^


Je viens d'arriver, partez pas maintenant 

Ne perdons pas les bonnes habitudes, thé-chocolat (ou madeleines au choix) pour tous :love:


----------



## jin.roh (10 Février 2009)

Je suis pas contre les madeleines (maison ? )


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

toys a dit:


> waw 1H00 du mat et personne ne poste ici.
> 
> 
> bon alors moi je vais faire dodo.



Ben faut dire que depuis qu'Antoine est parti... :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (10 Février 2009)

jin.roh a dit:


> Je suis pas contre les madeleines (maison ? )


Une autre fois les faites maison 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben faut dire que depuis qu'Antoine est parti... :rateau:




Pas faux.
C'est morne...


----------



## jin.roh (10 Février 2009)

voui  jpasse mon temps sur l'apple store uk, à mfaire des configs, à calculer.. bon, il est temps d'aller au dodo !! les futures sorties de machines m'embrument l'esprit 

Bonne nuit


----------



## itako (10 Février 2009)

Moi je suis là un peu.
Je vous propose un de mes classique pour la nuit histoire de fêter l'arrivée du nouvel album en mars;

http://www.myspace.com/doctorflake


----------



## twinworld (10 Février 2009)

ben c'est surtout que y a plus de matches la nuit, plus de compètes, plus rien. Faudrait que tout le monde y mette un peu du sien, aussi... que les matches de Roland Garros soient programmés à partir de 1h00 du mat' !


----------



## itako (10 Février 2009)

C'est peut-être une solution pour augmenter le trafic des forums la nuit, ça reste à voir.
Bien que moi dans tout ça je regarde ni matchs de tout genre, ni télévision.


----------



## twinworld (10 Février 2009)

pour celles et ceux qui n'ont pas la télévision, on pourrait former des commandos Roland Garros de Guggenmusik qui viendraient jouer sous leurs fenêtres la nuit.


----------



## itako (10 Février 2009)

L'intérêt est peut-être limité pour ceux qui ne dorment que au levé du jour.


----------



## twinworld (10 Février 2009)

je vois que Môôôôssieur est un coriace !? pas de tv, pas de guggen... Môôôssieur est un connaisseur, il veut du lourd, il veut l'meilleur au l'vé du jour. Alors en stock il me reste un camion de la voirie qui recule dans une impasse avec le klaxon et le préposé aux poubelles qui écoute France Info à coin où ils annoncent au flash de 6h30 les résultats des matches de la nuit. 

... je m'le gardais pour moi, mais bon.


----------



## itako (10 Février 2009)

Bon d'accord.
Si c'est comme ça je vais me coucher, mais je reviendrais demain, après demain, après après demain.. encore et encore.


----------



## twinworld (10 Février 2009)

bonne nuit alors


----------



## itako (10 Février 2009)

Et bonne soirée à toi.


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2009)

:sleep:

Allez, dodo... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Février 2009)

C'est ouvert !


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Salut les insomniak


----------



## teo (11 Février 2009)

Que la nuit soit belle, à fleur de peau, sensuelle et sensorielle, rêvée ou fantasmée, closer to me, douce et violente comme un whisky-coke, madeleine liquide de ces nuits colorées, glacées et chaudes, irréelles et si proches, juste là, so close, so close to me.

Hey matey, do it, do it, just go deep




Edit: _Dédicace à Khyu pour son mix de vendredi dernier._


----------



## toys (11 Février 2009)

yep j' mangerais bien des chip moi.


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

J'vais peter un toon 

A la votre


----------



## DeepDark (11 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 

Un petit court ce soir?

_Un Perro Andaluz_, Buñuel et Dali.

[YOUTUBE]VLw5WYYx_p4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dl3lsalm6Sw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Amalcrex (11 Février 2009)

Ben moi ce matin je me lève pour partir voir le salon techdays à Paris (et oui, je vais vous rendre visite ) voir un peu ce que le concurrent fait maintenant 
Original de se lever alors que tout le monde n'est pas encore couché


----------



## boodou (12 Février 2009)

pas encore couché du tout


----------



## toys (13 Février 2009)

2H20 je me fait chier comme un rat mort ..... et encore je pense que les rats mort on plus de chose a faire.


----------



## dathis (13 Février 2009)

Qui à éteind la lumiére ?


----------



## dathis (14 Février 2009)

Hum, alors?


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Février 2009)

encore ouvert pour quelques minutes 

ça s'est aseptisé ici 

( plus de bouffe du mois toussa)


----------



## dathis (14 Février 2009)

Mince alors j'ai raté ca...
Vivement la prochaine.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2009)

Il ne reste pas grand chose, c'est mieux que rien...

Quelques grains oxydés sur de la paraffine, oui, c'est ça... des souvenirs idiots... 

Quelque chose... là... en écho à l'odeur de ta peau... au gout de tes lèvres...

une image... une persistance...

et le temps qui coule...

Comme le sable entre les doigts... 

Mais tout cela n'a aucune importance... 

...

Aucune importance... 

Je n'ai pas de regret... vraiment... et puis, il reste encore du temps... qui sait ?

Je vais bien... et toi, ne prends pas froid...


----------



## toys (16 Février 2009)

mal de gorges mal de crâne et courbature.

grippe or not ? this is the question.


----------



## jin.roh (16 Février 2009)

et un crumble du soir, un !!

http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photodd6.jpg


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Février 2009)

et moi je fais du c...
hihi
char chaine [] = "Hello all";
fputs (chaine, ptrfic);
yeaah


----------



## twinworld (16 Février 2009)

comment dire... ?? Puisqu'il se passe rien ici, j'écoute "Jésus que ma joie demeure" avec Maurice André... fallait pas me chercher !


----------



## dathis (16 Février 2009)

Pendant que sa encode on peut chanter une chanson aussi...
Ou inventer le supo en poudre, pratique pour le transport.


----------



## boodou (16 Février 2009)

Ici il est minuit et seize minutes ...
où suis-je ?


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Février 2009)

NYC ?


----------



## toys (17 Février 2009)

a paris mais avec une montre qui déconne.


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Février 2009)

toys a dit:


> a paris mais avec une montre qui déconne.





(désolé au passage aux modos d'avoir posté en dehors des heures )


----------



## twinworld (17 Février 2009)

bonne nuit.


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

Binsoar


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> Binsoar



Hello teo 
Tu vas bien ?


----------



## DeepDark (18 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> Binsoar


Bonsoir à vous deux 

La pêche ce soir?


----------



## JulienRkt (18 Février 2009)

bonsoir les jeunes !  

Arf je vais encore passer ma nuit à trouver le sommeil devant mon écran...
En ce moment j'essaye de partager des fichiers avec un copains pécéiste avec SkyDrive, et c'est pas gagné. :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2009)

il commence à se faire bien tard pour moi, debout demain, boulot... et tant de choses encore à faire ! mais bon, vaut mieux rester raisonnable, j'en profiterai un peu plus la semaine prochaine  (congé, yes ! :love: )

Sur ce, je vous souhaite à tous bien le bonsoir


----------



## DeepDark (18 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> il commence à se faire bien tard pour moi, debout demain, boulot... et tant de choses encore à faire ! mais bon, vaut mieux rester raisonnable, j'en profiterai un peu plus la semaine prochaine  (congé, yes ! :love: )
> 
> Sur ce, je vous souhaite à tous bien le bonsoir


Alors bonne nuit à toi 

Je devrais te suivre mais le sommeil ne vient pas...
Je me vois déjà dans cinq heures, quand le réveil sonnera...


----------



## teo (18 Février 2009)

ça va&#8230; je pensais pas avoir à bosser -aussi tard- pendant ce séjour au bord du lac, mais faut bien compenser les erreurs de planning de certains clients


----------



## itako (18 Février 2009)

http://vimeo.com/3018044


----------



## toys (19 Février 2009)

s'est tout vert​


----------



## JulienRkt (19 Février 2009)

toys a dit:


> s'est tout vert​


ENFIN !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Bonne journée à tous et à toutes pour moi ça commence mal :sleep:.


----------



## toys (21 Février 2009)

aller hop au dodo.

merde je viens de passer les 5 000 

joyeux annive a moi.


----------



## Philippe (21 Février 2009)

Idem de ma part, si j'arrive un jour à 5000 c'est que la vie m'aura accordé bcp plus de temps que je ne l'aurais cru


----------



## twinworld (22 Février 2009)

[youtube]GfyHTffehRU[/youtube]

Charlebois, c'est toujours le roi :- ))


----------



## nemo77 (22 Février 2009)

allez les nuiteux, faites de beaux rêves...


----------



## nemo77 (23 Février 2009)

toc toc... personne... bon au dodo alors


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Février 2009)

Et moi je surfe depuis le wifi d'un bateau quelque part entre l'allemagne et la finlande. A ce propos, vous pensez que le bateau se connecte comment à internet? 3G?
Ce serait coûteux...


----------



## twinworld (23 Février 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> A ce propos, vous pensez que le bateau se connecte comment à internet? 3G?


ça dépend du bateau. Si c'est genre paquebot, c'est sûrement connecté avec le reste des liaisons satellites radio-télé-téléphoe et tout l'bazar payées par l'armateur.

et sinon.. un peu de musique et au lit :

[youtube]HBtsCac1d0I[/youtube]

[youtube]fyiz06AAjuI[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Salut aux insomniaques , courage.


----------



## Lutopik (24 Février 2009)

Je suis le seul ce soir?

Ben les insomniaques sont en voie d'extinction...


----------



## twinworld (24 Février 2009)

mais non... mais faut varier les plaisirs. ;-)
bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## itako (25 Février 2009)

soir'


----------



## nemo77 (25 Février 2009)

salut


----------



## Philippe (25 Février 2009)

Ce soir, un peu d'Éric Satie :love:


Belle musique à écouter la nuit, silence requis, juste les notes 


[YOUTUBE]WIVp05sEPhE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]DIBgRO3GXCo[/YOUTUBE]​



Bonne nuit


----------



## ikeke (25 Février 2009)

un topic dédié aux "couche-tard" ! Claaaaasse !


----------



## havez (26 Février 2009)

Bon bah j'ouvre le bal ce soir ^^


----------



## ikeke (26 Février 2009)

havez a dit:


> Bon bah j'ouvre le bal ce soir ^^



Salut Havez


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2009)

Je suis... Pour une fois, je serai au lit avant 2 heures. :sleep:

 ikeke


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

Ma vie est une succession d'échecs de "je me couche tôt"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Ma vie est une succession d'échecs de "je me couche tôt"




La mienne est une cascade de réussites de "je me lève (trop)  tard"  !


----------



## nemo77 (26 Février 2009)

un petit salut en passant, pas tarder à me perdre dans les bras de morphée


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

L'une enchaîne l'autre, c'est ce qu'on appelle une vie bien équilibrée


----------



## havez (26 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à vous 2 
Nuit calme, vacances calmes, zen


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2009)

Gagné ! Il y a un point rouge en bas à gauche !  :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## ikeke (26 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je suis... Pour une fois, je serai au lit avant 2 heures. :sleep:
> 
> ikeke



Salut Pascal 
C'est ce que je me disais aussi mais c'est raté. 
Bonne nuit ou bonne fin de soirée à tous


----------



## havez (27 Février 2009)

Open Topic for 6' o'clock 
Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

OMG il es déjà 1h40..

Bonne nuit a tout le monde


----------



## Philippe (27 Février 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Bonne nuit ou bonne fin de soirée à tous





ari51 a dit:


> Bonne nuit a tout le monde





havez a dit:


> Bonne nuit à tous





Merci 





[YOUTUBE]Ub-fKZTopOg[/YOUTUBE]​

Heureusement il y a YouTube, une autre communauté virtuelle. C'est top, c'est géant


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

le bonne nuit c'est pour la politesse  je suis pas prêt d'être coucher encore


----------



## Philippe (27 Février 2009)

Je n'ai jamais dit autre chose


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

que fait tu de beau ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2009)

On ne peut pas gagner à tous les coups ! Hier, c'était trop beau...   Je vais quand même tenter l'avant 3 heures.  :sleep:

Bonne non-nuit à ceux qui ne dorment pas. Au fait, vous avez faim à quelle heure ? :rateau:


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

moi je dort pas depuis 3 jours arggg je suis stresser par l'arriver de mon imac lundi ou mardi .

Moi même l'après 3h  , personnellement je commence a avoir faim pas vous ?

Edit : Ca y es , tout le monde dort


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2009)

ma nouvelle coupe ?

ooops, non... juste un pola de ce soir...


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

c'est beauuuuu


----------



## ficelle (28 Février 2009)

là, j'suis vraiment naze...


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

déjà ? j'savais que c'étais un ralouf


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

Bon 4h40, cela me semble être une belle heure pour commencer sa nuit. Bonne nuit à tous les couches tards et les lèves tôts.... ainsi qu'à tous les autres bien sûr


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

bonne nuit ikeke


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

Effectivement quand tu dis que tu ne dors plus depuis 3 jours du fait de l'attente de ton mac, je vois que tu ne plaisantais pas


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

a nan nan c'est la vériter  , je viens de savoir que ups ne livrais pas le samedi donc je ne l'aurais pas demain encore une attente de plus .. je commence a aoir les yeux comme sa  /


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

J'espère que tu ne vas pas tomber de sommeil lundi au moment où le livreur d'UPS va passer. Ca sera dommage de le louper


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

je te jure !! nan j'espère pas mais quand j'ai su tout a l'heur qu'il été a bruxelles , j'étais encor plus heureux donc je pense que je vais tenir jusqu'a lundi


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

Plutôt que de tenir éveillé jusque lundi pourquoi ne pas dormir non stoip jusque là ? Ca a 2 avantages indéniables: le premier, tu ne verras pas le temps passer ce qui va rendre l'attente plus supportable. Le deuxieme étant que comme tu seras reposé tu pourras bidouiller non-stop pendant une semaine sur ton nouvel iMac


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Plutôt que de tenir éveillé jusque lundi pourquoi ne pas dormir non stoip jusque là ? Ca a 2 avantages indéniables: le premier, tu ne verras pas le temps passer ce qui va rendre l'attente plus supportable. Le deuxieme étant que comme tu seras reposé tu pourras bidouiller non-stop pendant une semaine sur ton nouvel iMac


 

Heuu  avec du recul oui j'aurais du peu être faire sa , mais je suis tellement impatient que je "trénaille" mon impatience sur les forums ou sur tout les posts qui parle de léopard , tout les softs donc bon le temp passe vite mais moi que si je dormais c'est vrai


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

En même temps ce qui est bien c'est que tu seras prêt à accueillir et prendre en main ton mac vu que tu auras pris déjà plein d'infos par ci par là. Et mine de rien c'est super important ca te permettra de ne pas être "trop" perdu car tu auras déjà un minimum de connaissances


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

et bien écoute c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit parceque j'ai vu des posts ou des new macusers disaient qu'ils étaient perdu mais bon faut déjà bricoller avant & pendant pour dire oui j'ai trifouiller mais je n'es pas trouver .. voila je vais pas prendre plus de ton temps vu que tu voulais aller te coucher


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

Si tu es allé jeter un oeil sur les sites pour debutants très souvent conseillés sur le forum alors tu as déjà de bonnes cartes en mains pour que ca se passe bien. L'OS est bien pensé, globalement on trouve tout assez facilement. Ce n'est pas comme Windows Vista ou rien que pour le réseau tu as des options de configurations à différents endroits dont certains sont galères pour y accéder.

Oui je file, cette semaine je bossais tard et reprenais le lendemain à 13h30 mais c'est plus le cas la semaine prochaine donc faut que je me recale dans le bon rythme.
Bonne nuit. Et puis hésite pas à me contacter par mp si tu veux continuer la discussion. ++


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Si tu es allé sur jeter un oeil sur les sites pour debutants très souvent conseillés sur le forum alors tu as déjà de bonnes cartes en mains pour que ca se passe bien. L'OS est bien pensé, globalement on trouve tout assez facilement. Ce n'est pas comme Windows Vista ou rien que pour le réseau tu as des options de configurations à différents endroits dont certains sont galères pour y accéder.



Oui c'est sur je ne voulais pas arriver sur l'os sans savoir ou donner de la tête



ikeke a dit:


> Oui je file, cette semaine je bossais tard et reprenait le lendemain à 13h30 mais c'est plus le cas la semaine prochaine donc faut que je me recale dans le bon rythme.
> Bonne nuit. Et puis hésite pas à me contacter par mp si tu veux continuer la discussion. ++



D'accord et bien Bon weekend et merci pour tout a++


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Février 2009)

ben j'arrive pas à dormir....


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

Abon comment celà ce fait t-il

Edit : Bon aller moi je vais quand même me coucher enfin me mettre dans mon lit  aller  bonne journer a ceux qui vont peu être ce lever bientôt


----------



## itako (1 Mars 2009)

Conseil du soir bonsoir , je viens de terminer la serie dead set, une série anglaise gore (niveau bon film zombies) qui est composée de 5 épisodes de 20min chacuns, je me vois donc la conseiller aux amateurs du genre nottament en ces débuts de nuit.


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Merci du conseil itako , je prend note


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Merci du conseil itako , je prend note 

Edit : bonne journée a ceux qui vont bientôt ce lever ou bonne nuit a ceux qui ce couche bye


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

Pas d'activité cette nuit ?

Bonne levée aux autres !


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

biensur que si toujours opérationel moi


----------



## itako (3 Mars 2009)

bande de noobs.


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2009)

Juste pour le plaisir de me faire blober..

Peut-être.

Rien de sûr.

:love:


----------



## yret (4 Mars 2009)

Allez à mon tour aussi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Mars 2009)

Entouré de solitude, 
seule me reste la décrépitude ..
tu ne viendras pas ... 
tu ne viendras plus...
je t'ai tant espérée 
pendant que d'autres te rencontraient et 
te gardaient auprès d'eux .
il me reste à présent 
à passer le temps ...
à attendre la fin, 
seule la fin , désormais ..
chercher une nouvelle forme de paix.
Non plus celle qui emplit de douceur 
et de sagesse... 
mais celle qui vide l'âme et
donne de la vieillesse.
je t'aurai cherché jusqu'au dernier moment 
dans des reflets où je me mens.
où ne plus aller maintenant...?

je ne vais plus sortir ... juste travailler... me taire ... ne plus me confier ...
me cacher dans le quotidien... 

masquer mon inexistence dans un fébrile effervescence.

et attendre...attendre de mourir enfin.


----------



## yret (5 Mars 2009)

dans ce cas-là vaut mieux dormir ...


----------



## yret (5 Mars 2009)

apparemment c'est bien ce qu'il se passe d'ailleurs !! :rateau:


----------



## yret (6 Mars 2009)

et cette nuit ?


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> et cette nuit ?



ben je vais me coucher 
bonne nuit


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

'lut les bulots...
Alors...
On s'accroche au rocher ?!...


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Un dernier morceau des "Queens of the Stone Age"...
Et au dodo !... :style:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

P'têt un p'tit  des "The Black Angels" aussi et hop !...


----------



## Philippe (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un dernier morceau des "Queens of the Stone Age"...
> Et au dodo !... :style:





tirhum a dit:


> P'têt un p'tit  des "The Black Angels" aussi et hop !...



tirhum 



En petit bonus, voici un splendide John Coltrane

[YOUTUBE]8j_TDoOPnIA[/YOUTUBE]​




Je l'écoute moi aussi, et puis zou


----------



## twinworld (6 Mars 2009)

merci pour le Coltrane.

et pour faire écho : http://www.deezer.com/track/842677

j'ai pas trouvé de clip sur youtube :- )


----------



## yret (9 Mars 2009)

et cette nuit pas de musique ?


----------



## twinworld (10 Mars 2009)

tiens, puisque je parlais d'Abdullah Ibrahim, il est au Cully Jazz cette année. Inespéré !!!

(j'me réjouis)


----------



## yret (10 Mars 2009)

alors tant mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Carcasse et Plâtre.
Quenelles et Pain de mie.
Fleur de Pays et Zippo mat.
Dessous de tasse et cendres.

Shoot.


----------



## twinworld (11 Mars 2009)

... et toujours au bord du lac, un autre soir, y a Sylvie Courvoisier 

[youtube]h9ywL149jDw[/youtube]

j'adore cette artiste.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir les nuiteux. 

Je pensais me changer les idées et rigoler un peu en regardant Spartatouille.

P'tain, quelle daube !


----------



## itako (11 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> P'têt un p'tit  des "The Black Angels" aussi et hop !...



Je suis complètement fan depuis 2 ou 3 ans, félicitation, je ne connais vraiment personne qui les écoute, je vais me mettre un "The Sniper at the Gates of Heaven", je connais par cur le premier album, le deuxième un peux moins.
Un des seuls groupe de rock plus ou moins "pure" que j'écoute encore permis ma pleïade électronique.

Et le film tatouille la, j'avais vu des mecs mater ça dans le Train pendant que j'écoutais de la musique, rien qu'a l'image ça m'avais l'air carrément trop naz, en même temps un truc comme ça c'est prévisible.


----------



## jesfr (11 Mars 2009)

C'est pas vraiment la nuit la ou je suis, il est a peine 20h20 mais bon, bonne nuit a ceux et celle qui vont y aller ce coucher ;-)


----------



## yret (11 Mars 2009)

Pareil pour moi, il est 9:25 du matin (mais le 11/03) en Chine ...


----------



## itako (11 Mars 2009)

Soirée nostalgie, je ressort le vieux matos que j'avais donné a mon frère et qu'il a fini par abandonner.


----------



## ari51 (11 Mars 2009)

Ca dort la dedans ?


----------



## yret (11 Mars 2009)

ben, non justement !


----------



## ari51 (11 Mars 2009)

ah ! j'y es cru


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Quelques minutes avant la fin, bonne journée les petits loups .


----------



## yret (12 Mars 2009)

Allez bonne journée à tous !


----------



## yret (13 Mars 2009)

après avoir "fermé" la nuit hier, je l'ouvre aujourd'hui ?


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2009)

Bonne nuit, Alain.

A tous les Alain.


----------



## yret (15 Mars 2009)

et les autres alors ? ils n'ont pas droit à une bonne nuit ! :rateau:


----------



## ari51 (15 Mars 2009)

Et bien moi je dis quand même bonne nuit a tout ceux qui vont se coucher ! ( ou pas )


----------



## DeepDark (15 Mars 2009)

Ça fait un bon bout de temps que je suis pas passé dans le coin 

Bonsoir à tous les insomniaques 

Et bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Philippe (15 Mars 2009)

Pour terminer cette nuit sur une note pastorale , _Les Mots bleus_, par Bashung 



[YOUTUBE]szSPMLtLHOc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2009)

Je vais essayer d'aller rêver..

_d'apesanteur
des heures, des heures
de voltige, à plusieurs_


----------



## ari51 (15 Mars 2009)

Personnellement je " plane " sur 2pac pour être motiver a travailler  .

[YOUTUBE]JNcloTmvTeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (15 Mars 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Pour terminer cette nuit sur une note pastorale , _Les Mots bleus_, par Bashung


ce clip me fait penser au Pont du Nord, de Rivette. 
merci pour l'hommage.


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2009)

Ca bouge encore dans le coin ? Mouai, c'est bien ce que je pensais... :rateau:

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## yret (17 Mars 2009)

et non pas pour tous ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mars 2009)

:mouais: :sleep: Teste des smartphones...


----------



## Philippe (17 Mars 2009)

Encore un titre que j'ai posté ailleurs, et que je ne résiste pas au plaisir d'envoyer ici aux users 




[DM]k4tZcn5h4j8Gdi3Ae7[/DM]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Salut, excitation ici !


----------



## yret (17 Mars 2009)

Bonne levée à tous !


----------



## nemo77 (18 Mars 2009)

salut à tous les nuiteux


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Mars 2009)

Je n'arrive ni à bosser ni à me détendre, c'est horrible :hein:


----------



## iShin (18 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je n'arrive ni à bosser ni à me détendre, c'est horrible :hein:



Tu peux essayer de dormir pour changer un peu.


----------



## nemo77 (18 Mars 2009)

surtout à se détendre ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Boarf encore tomber du lit, je vous souhaite une bonne journée .


----------



## yret (20 Mars 2009)

Corentin, il va falloir choisir un lit plus bas, un japonais par exemple ...


----------



## Philippe (20 Mars 2009)

Il se murmure que _Variations sur Marilou_ serait peut-être bien la chanson la plus réussie de SG.

Perso je n'en sais rien  - ça ne veut rien dire 

Mais à l'heure qu'il est on peut tranquillement, et raisonnablement, se sentir émoustillé par un tel brio 


[YOUTUBE]4W6Wlaiu20Q[/YOUTUBE]​



... et puis dormir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Boarf :sleep:

Si seulement une musique calme pouvait me faire rendormir ...


----------



## Philippe (25 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Boarf :sleep:
> 
> Si seulement une musique calme pouvait me faire rendormir ...



Ah la la, toujours en retard le Phil ... 

J'espère être pardonné en postant cette vidéo, sans doute l'une des plus barbantes que j'aie jamais vue :sleep: ...















 ----> [YOUTUBE]wJqhh5t-1gM[/YOUTUBE] <---- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














L'homéopathie à forte dose, y'a que ça de vrai !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir 
Pas grand monde ce soir.

Philou


----------



## Philippe (25 Mars 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Philou



PMR ! ça fait plaisir 

T'as verrouillé ton e-mail ou quoi ? en tout cas tout le monde te passe le bonjour


----------



## yret (25 Mars 2009)

si, si il y a du monde ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Ah la la, toujours en retard le Phil ...
> 
> J'espère être pardonné en postant cette vidéo, sans doute l'une des plus barbantes que j'aie jamais vue :sleep: ...
> L'homéopathie à forte dose, y'a que ça de vrai !!!



Merci mais encore une fois tomber du lit à 5 heures .


----------



## iShin (26 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> si, si il y a du monde ...



C'est pas le cas ce soir


----------



## yret (26 Mars 2009)

ben si ! :rateau:


----------



## iShin (26 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> ben si ! :rateau:



Toujours dans les bons coups...


----------



## yret (26 Mars 2009)

eh oui encore et encore ...


----------



## ari51 (28 Mars 2009)

Mais il y a personnes comment sa se fais !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2009)

Il y a un "c" sur ton clavier, pense à l'utiliser de temps à autres...


----------



## kuep (28 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Mais il y a personnes comment sa se fais !!



Peut être parce que y'a trop de S


----------



## ari51 (28 Mars 2009)

aïe aïe , même ici sa ce sens obliger de corriger tfou


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> aïe aïe , même ici sa ce sens obliger de corriger tfou


Ah ben c'est vrai, ya pas de quoi, on est vraiment tatillon...






La vache le festival.


----------



## ari51 (28 Mars 2009)

Bien , justement faut lever le bien , sa rend dingue de faire des efforts pour ce faire souffler pour des détails m'enfin brèf l'habitude avec vous


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2009)

Bon reveil a tous


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Bien , justement faut lever le bien , sa rend dingue de faire des efforts pour ce faire souffler pour des détails m'enfin brèf l'habitude avec vous



En orthographe, il n'y a pas de détail.

On sait écrire ou on ne sait pas.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

Je pense à Bashfr...

#9431 (+) 527/729/7 (-) Votre vote (+) a bien été pris en compte. Merci !
$$$alex$$ dit : pourkwa tcrit bi1 ?
Poulika dit : Certainement parce que je suis pas un Djeunz Rebellz
Poulika dit : Mais si ça te fait plaisir j'écris mal 
$$$alex$$ dit : ba vazy dtant toi on é pa n cour
Poulika dit : ok
Poulika dit : mal

#9390 (+) 3766/4304/9 (-) 
<Dougado> Si liberté et indépendance sont des lois, sont-elles liberté et indépendance ?
<Axel> C'était une citation ça non ?
<Dougado> ui cmt tu lsé ?
<Axel> Première fois que t'écris aussi bien...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Il y a moyen de faire plus poétique....

Le pire, c'est que c'est vraiment un beau message, mais défi à celui/Celle qui le déchiffre en moins de 20 minutes:



> 6tu D6D 1 jr dHT 7 Am kitM, dadrèC Isoley dtavwa daxepT m fraz. Jms porte nsrè cloz pr 1 sijoliroz. 6 lavie d2m1 aujd8 tFray, D7n8 vi 1 rèV ds la miN



Réponse:



> "Si tu décidais un jour d'acheter cette âme qui t'aime, d'adresser le soleil de ta voix, et d'accepter mes phrases... Jamais porte ne serait close pour une si jolie rose... Si la vie de demain, aujourd'hui t'effraie, dès cette nuit, viens rêver dans la mienne"


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2009)

bon je triche, il est 8h55 ici


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bon je triche, il est 8h55 ici



bien arrivé alors ?


----------



## yret (30 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bon je triche, il est 8h55 ici



y en a d'autres ! :rateau:  (il est 9:14)


----------



## ari51 (30 Mars 2009)

Bientôt le premier rdv. au anpe , on va bien rigoler encore une fois ^^


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2009)

Alors, personne ce soir?


La nuit passe trop vite.
Mais la nuit c'est le meilleur moment de la journée  
Il ne me reste déjà plus que quatre heures trente d'hypothétique nuit...
... si seulement je dormais 

Le réveil va être dur, comme à chaque fois.


En tout cas ce soir, c'est Schubert qui m'accompagne 
(La Truite, un classique mais toujours aussi délectable)


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> bien arrivé alors ?


 
oui 



yret a dit:


> y en a d'autres ! :rateau:  (il est 9:14)


 

tu es ou toi ? sinon il fait un temps de merde la :rateau: bonne nuit aux autres


----------



## yret (31 Mars 2009)

Alors vive Schubert !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> blabla



Je comprends pas comment tu fais pour être sur le net alors que t'es en vacances. 
Mais sors, visite, va draguer de la donzelle dans les pubs ! :rateau:


----------



## Chang (31 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> va draguer de la donzelle dans les pubs ! :rateau:



Et si ca marche pas tu peux toujours te rabattre sur celle la :






:love::love::love:​


----------



## itako (1 Avril 2009)

Ca fait quelques nuit que je me couche à 6heures, mais je dois dire que je ne suis pas trop actif sur le forum en ce moment.

La je marque le coup!
Je vais aller me coucher in mediatis afin d'essayer de prendre un rythme plus _normal_.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Tu commences bien.


----------



## toys (2 Avril 2009)

enfin dans ma maison, après 2 mois de galère. 

waiiiiiiiiii il est contemp rosco.


----------



## yret (2 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> oui
> 
> tu es ou toi ? sinon il fait un temps de merde la :rateau: bonne nuit aux autres



moi je suis à Nantong (Chine) puis Shanghaï cet après-midi et demain matin retour FRANCE !! 

ouf !! 

et toi macinside, ton périple ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Avril 2009)

Personne ce soir ?


----------



## Grivius (4 Avril 2009)

Hello... Ya quelqu'un ici ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Avril 2009)

Oui , pour une fois que je suis la a cette heure la


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2009)

[youtube]KkRcwqxLEuk[/youtube]

et de doux rêves​


----------



## ari51 (4 Avril 2009)

[DM]x1fbv_dht-listen-to-your-heart_music[/DM]

Juste classic , juste pour dormir .. bonne nuit


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Personne ce soir ?





ari51 a dit:


> Oui , pour une fois que je suis la a cette heure la



C'est con on s'est loupé


----------



## TheFou (5 Avril 2009)

*Sifflote*


----------



## ari51 (5 Avril 2009)

Bien , je suis de passage


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Avril 2009)

Serais je un user de la nuit ?? 

Allez je file au lit (pas fatigué mais bon demain va être ..... calme ^^)


----------



## ari51 (5 Avril 2009)

et ben a cette heure là je dirais bien que moi aussi !! 

Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Juste à temps pour vous souhaite aux insomniaques ou aux autres une bonne journée :sleep:.


----------



## yret (7 Avril 2009)

Personne pour qui la nuit commence maintenant ?


----------



## DeepDark (7 Avril 2009)

yret a dit:


> Personne pour qui la nuit commence maintenant ?


Non, 


personne pour qui le fil ouvre maintenant 



(00h00 - 06h00)


----------



## toys (8 Avril 2009)

un bon jours un bon soir et douce nuit.


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

"Je vous emmerde et je rentre à ma maison" (que dirait l'autre)
Pour ma part je vous souhaite à tous et avec bon coeur, une agréable nuit, plein de beau rêve! De pomme !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Encore une bordel de djouns

"insomnie
il Est Deux Heures Du Matin,

Assis Sur Mon Lit,

L'insomnie....

Une Lueur Surgit,

Tu Me Vient A L'esprit

Mais Finalement Une Lueur Qui Se Meurt

Dans Le Fond De Mon Coeur...





Je N'ai Plus D'espoir

Alors Le Noir M'envahit

Je Retombe Dans Ce Puit,

Petit A Petit



Pour Sombrer Dans L'oubli..."


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2009)

M'en vais vous réveiller

[dm]x3pqjw[/dm]

 ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Amis de la poésie bonsoir,
Vous aimez le bon goût, le charme, la distinction, cette vidéo est faite pour vous:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OPOfx6qeT_s&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OPOfx6qeT_s&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Désormais, vous savez comment parler aux femmes


----------



## itako (13 Avril 2009)

rox les porcs en boite !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Amis de la poésie bonsoir,
> Vous aimez le bon goût, le charme, la distinction, cette vidéo est faite pour vous:
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OPOfx6qeT_s&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OPOfx6qeT_s&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





itako a dit:


> rox les porcs en boite !



Mon gars, tu nous samples ça ti' de suite !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Jec (13 Avril 2009)

Mince, il fait déjà nuit ....


----------



## havez (14 Avril 2009)

Je prends la clé sous le paillasson, j'ouvre et je la laisse à une bonne âme qui fermera à 5h59 

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## ari51 (14 Avril 2009)

Juste, une grosses nuit sur logic et je décide de faire une pause sur Mac G. Ahah


----------



## iShin (14 Avril 2009)

Nuit de révisions... Bonne nuité à tous les users ! :sleep:


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

Alors, serais-je le dernier ce soir


----------



## LilyChan (14 Avril 2009)

I'm here très Cher!! 

Toujours à la recherche de mon futur Mac, je commence a désespérer d'ailleurs... 
(dans l'idéal, un powerBook 12' ou 15': 500 euros maxi, si quelqu'un à un tuyau?!!! Je suis preneuse...)

Ma nuit va bientôt commencer... :sleep:

Demain, piscine je dois être en forme ^^ 

Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## ficelle (14 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Désormais, vous savez comment parler aux femmes



résultats garantis !!! 

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## toys (16 Avril 2009)

yo les kid'z

alors on fait dodo a 0H25??


----------



## nemo77 (16 Avril 2009)

non pas encore... mais cela ne saurait tarder...


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Ah bah c'est sûr qu'à 01:28 tout est over&#8230;


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Avril 2009)

Mais ce film c'est quoi ?


----------



## ari51 (16 Avril 2009)

Sa dors la dedans !


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

Pour une fois que j'y pense&#8230; bonsoir aux nuitophiles&#8230; musiciens ou insomiaques 

Et à Antoine


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2009)

alors pour ce soi s'est flim de merde sur petit écran mais demain ...

flim de merde sur un 32 pouce.

toujours aussi nul mais au moins t'en prend plein les mirettes.


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Z'ont les moyens les jeunes d'aujourd'hui&#8230;


----------



## toys (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Z'ont les moyens les jeunes d'aujourd'hui



non pas spécialement, mais j'ai appris qu'avec un peut de méthode une un bon logiciel de compta on peut faire de grosse économie et donc se faire de gros cadeaux.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Avril 2009)

Salut les nuiteux.

toys, aCLR et les autres... 

Un bonjour/bonsoir/bonne nuit en passant.
Je viens de regarder Jarhead. Film sur la fameuse opération "Tempête du désert" en Irak. La (presque) fin de cette guerre en fait.
Sur des jeunes qui partent pour "défendre la patrie", chercher autre chose ou s'évader du quotidien et qui sont pleins d'illusions ou de désillusions.
Pas mal du tout.

Et maintenant au lit. :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

toys a dit:


> non pas spécialement, mais j'ai appris qu'avec un peut de méthode une un bon logiciel de compta on peut faire de grosse économie et donc se faire de gros cadeaux.




C'est vrai.
Et récupères-tu la tva ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

Une insomniaque parle aux insomniaques.

J'ai même pas sommeil, c'est horrible... Je vais le payer demain, je le sais, mais ça fait 4 heures que je tourne dans mon lit et pas moyen de me détendre assez pour rejoindre les bras de Morphée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> ... ça fait 4 heures que je tourne dans mon lit et pas moyen de me détendre assez ...



   ...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...



Ok on fait ça


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

Bande d'obsédés :love:


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

User's de la nuit! Bonsoir! 

Alors tous les fainéants sont déjà allés se coucher pour laisser place aux vrais et aux durs


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

Ah c'est ouvert.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2009)

Ouais, mais ça reste un fil de merde.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Avril 2009)

Salut les noctambules. 


aCLR a dit:


> Ah c'est ouvert.


Vu les posts précédents, c'était "journée porte ouverte". 

Je viens de regarder "The broken".
Le synopsis avait l'air intéressant.
Mais bon, si quelqu'un l'a vu aussi et pouvait me l'expliquer ça m'arrangerait bien. :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, mais ça reste un fil de merde.





Bah si je m'attendais à un tel truc pour ton 6000e&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Salut les noctambules.


Salut à toi 


> Vu les posts précédents, c'était "journée porte ouverte".


Ouais, un truc tellement important à dire qu'elle pouvait pas attendre minuit&#8230; 
Un coup à faire fermer le fil pour une durée inconnue&#8230; Heureusement nos petits hommes verts et violet sont passés à côté&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah si je m'attendais à un tel truc pour ton 6000e


Ah merde j'ai zappé. 

Bon, ben faut croire qu'il y a des trucs plus importants dans ma vie qui me font oublier ce genre de choses, c'est rassurant dans le fond.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h09 ----------




LolYangccool a dit:


> Moi je poste de 08H00 a 08h00 le jour d'apres, et c'est pas une blague...


Toi ta gueule.


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah merde j'ai zappé.
> 
> Bon, ben faut croire qu'il y a des trucs plus importants dans ma vie qui me font oublier ce genre de choses, c'est rassurant dans le fond.


J'espère que ton 6006e ira pour Noyades en nombres. 


> Toi ta gueule.


Oui Paul, retourne faire du code&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Bonne nuit les insomniaques, moi j'ai passé une excellente soirée .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bonne nuit les insomniaques, moi j'ai passé une excellente soirée .


Tant mieux pour toi. 
Moi je suis allé chez un pote voir un film auquel je n'ai rien compris.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

För säker, håll käften Paul!
God natt till det andra (utom Paul, som sade att han inte kommer att gå till sängs innan 8AM)

Jag hoppas att du ska vara en "moderator" snart! Vi "behöver" du här!

Som vi säger här i Sverige, "vara en Taze, så vi får se"

Erìk


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Un coup à faire fermer le fil pour une durée inconnue&#8230; Heureusement nos petits hommes verts et violet sont passés à côté&#8230;



Ce n'était qu'une question de temps. 

Et un a gagné un mois de vacances au passage.


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2009)

ouf, c'est réouvert ! :- )


----------



## toys (24 Mai 2009)

dure moment sans toi cher tradada... 
les night user perdu sans lumière sans point de chute sans lieux pour se passer le bonjours se dire qu'il ne sont plus seul.....

mais te revoilà merci.


gode save this tradada.


----------



## Chang (26 Mai 2009)

C'est le matin ici ... je triche un peu, mais bon on va faire comme si, hein ... !? ...​


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2009)

J'imagine que c'est toujours les heures de Paris qui comptent.

Bonsoir à tous


----------



## ficelle (27 Mai 2009)

bonne nuit...

t'es ou teo ?


----------



## benjamin (27 Mai 2009)

Non, non, il n'y a pas de décalage horaire entre le Nord et le Sud de la France.  
Time to sleep.


----------



## toys (28 Mai 2009)

bon aller il vas y avoir besoin de sommeil alors douce nuit a tous


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]wJRh0PlWB6g[/YOUTUBE]

Il est revenu.
Et j'ai craqué.
L'empire des sens..


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes 




L'empire des sens pour moi c'est plutôt Sigur Rós, et plus particulièrement :

[YOUTUBE]URDtfWThu_8[/YOUTUBE]






Bonne nuit à tous.
(et toutes)


----------



## itako (28 Mai 2009)

Faudrais que j'écoute Sigur Rós un jour quand même 

Sinon la je numérise des galettes, c'est long.

Bonne nuit à toi.


----------



## toys (28 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iP-86de-oUA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iP-86de-oUA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
moi s'est les petit nantais


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2009)

hop hop hop s'est tout vert.


----------



## zouz95 (29 Mai 2009)

pti nouveau dans le clan des êtres qui erre de ce coté du cadran, je vous souhaite a tous une excellente nuit


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2009)

Une clope et au lit&#8230;
:sleep:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Une clope et au lit
> :sleep:


C'est moins dangereux qu'au lit et une clope.   

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par ici.


----------



## Saxykiwi (29 Mai 2009)

ooh une boîte à flood nocturne 

*jubile*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> ooh une boîte à flood nocturne


Hum... pas trop quand même.


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> ooh une boîte à flood nocturne
> 
> *jubile*



comment sa une boite a flood.

mais non pour ça on avais le bar des floodeurs "mais un triste tsounami de rangement l'a fait fermé"


----------



## Saxykiwi (29 Mai 2009)

ooh mais je suis une floodeuse autorégulée/modérée 
Je vois le flood plus comme une grande participation à la vie du forum que parler pour ne rien dire. (non, là, je ne parle pas pour "ne rien dire"!  )

Puis je ne connais pas encore assez le forum que pour prétendre au titre de floodeuse modérée professionnelle comme j'en vois déjà


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> ooh mais je suis une floodeuse autorégulée/modérée  (...)


Il y a une technique particulière pour ça ? 

PS : Tu changes d'avatar tous les 9 posts ?


----------



## Saxykiwi (29 Mai 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Il y a une technique particulière pour ça ?



tourner 7 fois ses doigts autour de son clavier avant de répondre, ça évite d'écrire des conneries (c'est contradictoire comme phrase, vu ce que je viens de dire lol) 




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> PS : Tu changes d'avatar tous les 9 posts ?


Tu me mets au défi ??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mai 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> (...) Tu me mets au défi ??


Naaan. 

Bon allez, une p'tite chanson tranquille et au lit. :sleep:

[YOUTUBE]Yq0T6ZeIs7U&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Saxykiwi (29 Mai 2009)

Heureusement qu'il y a des SOUS-TITRES !!!




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bon allez, une p'tite chanson tranquille et au lit. :sleep:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Yq0T6ZeIs7U&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2009)

Une _ex_ cellente soirée.
Presque trop de vin et de bulles. Tomates farcies parfaites.

Une excellente bande-son pour dodoter (bon, seul, ok )

Mais c'est bien cool quand même. Dernière clope et bonouite atou-s/tes


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2009)

zouz95 a dit:


> pti nouveau dans le clan des êtres qui erre de ce coté du cadran, je vous souhaite a tous une excellente nuit



Je erre de l'autre côté du cadran


Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de vos souhaiter aussi un bonne nuit


----------



## Philippe (29 Mai 2009)

Pas mauvaise, l'idée d'une dernière clope et puis au lit. Salutations nocturnes à tous


----------



## DeepDark (30 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à tous 
(?)



On y est sans y être...


Merci Arte


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2009)

Jamais venu là, moi. Cool, cette idée. Un espace pour les noctambules. A moins que ce soit pour les noctambules. Ou les troglodytes. Bien, quoi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h44 ----------

C'est dingue. Je deviens sympa. 
Voire cool
A toute heure du jour
Et de la nuit

(il faudrait que je mette un autre smiley. Mais lequel ?)

Celui-ci ?
Celui-là:hein: ?
Faut voir


----------



## toys (31 Mai 2009)

waw baboubouououououou

coucou de nuit . a tous les fêtard.


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2009)

B'soir toys, les autres... 


[YOUTUBE]T2eMXkk5vfE[/YOUTUBE]



Bonne nuit


----------



## Philippe (31 Mai 2009)

Mode iTunes perso aléatoire : le morceau qui passe en ce moment :


[YOUTUBE]qjq9xq5sZzA[/YOUTUBE]



Sacrés souvenirs ... 


Salutations nocturnes, Deep, toys, et tous


----------



## nemo77 (31 Mai 2009)

salut à tout les nuiteux


----------



## vousti (31 Mai 2009)

it has been a long time

salut les noctuser's


----------



## toys (2 Juin 2009)

pas moyen de fermé l'oeil....


----------



## nemo77 (2 Juin 2009)

bonne nuit à ceux qui dorment encore et bonne journée pour tout les autres


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

Hello, les Troglodytes


----------



## Nobody (2 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Hello, les Troglodytes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Hello, les Troglodytes


Ou dans un autre genre :





Bonsoir les gens.


----------



## toys (3 Juin 2009)

sa poste hors des heures......

fait pas les con sa vas fermé.....

bisous bonne nuit a tous


----------



## mado (4 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]jltdIXuml44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2009)

j'veux pas dire que c'est génial parce que ça a déjà été dit mille fois, mais c'est génial.


----------



## Saxykiwi (4 Juin 2009)

*essaie d'étudier ....*

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


raaaaaah, j'en ai marre !!! Au secours, qqn me vienne en aide!!!


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2009)

courage.. !! :- )


----------



## tatouille (4 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]jltdIXuml44[/YOUTUBE]


excellent fan forever Annie Lennox  j'aime bien le remix de Brian Warner, 
pour moi le soleil est en train de se coucher  les gens qui vivent dans le futur


----------



## fpoil (6 Juin 2009)

Un ptit bonsoir de Rio où la nuit est douce, la caïpe bonne et l'eau de la piscine fraîche...

Demain vol air france rio-paris et retour à la maison... enfin j'espère


----------



## Saxykiwi (6 Juin 2009)

ne te perds pas en vol :-/




hey, cool je suis passée "membre" !! 
"Je monte les échelons du pouvoir!!! Mouahhahahaha *rire démoniaque de savant fou*

;-)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (6 Juin 2009)

petite escale chez des collègue avec le wifi... entre 1 h de bus et une heure de route qui m'attend encore avant de rejoindre mon chez moi où nulle connection n'existe...
courage a ceux (ou celles) qui bossent 
bonne nuitée aux autres


----------



## Saxykiwi (7 Juin 2009)

ouaiis !! Les élections demain !! J'ai hâte de voir les résultats demain soir !

Et je suis aussi contente, j'ai atteint 2 points disco 

Bonne nuit aux lucioles du forum !!


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

_Il n&#8217;y a pas que ce qui brille : il y a les papillons aussi 
_


----------



## Saxykiwi (7 Juin 2009)

C'était pour innover un peu ^^

C'est tellement beau une luciole... hum 

Voir la pièce jointe 21131


----------



## DeepDark (7 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous les somnambules / couche-tard 

Juste de passage... 


[YOUTUBE]ydXVRWTURsk[/YOUTUBE]


Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

le jour de l'anniversaire est fini, plus que 365 jours a attendre.


----------



## marc-book (8 Juin 2009)

Bonne année à toi Toys


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> le jour de l'anniversaire est fini, plus que 365 jours a attendre.


Promis, l'année prochaine j'essaierai de ne pas le louper. 

Bonsoir les gens.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Promis, l'année prochaine j'essaierai de ne pas le louper.
> 
> Bonsoir les gens.



t'en fait pas je n'est aucune attache a cette fête .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> t'en fait pas je n'est aucune attache a cette fête .


Merdum, un cdb pour rien.


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Merdum, un cdb pour rien.



ha non sa fait toujours plaisir que des gens pense a nous.

après pour quoi utilisé le jours de  naissance ? pour quoi pas celui de la conception qui a mon avis est bien plus précieux, s'est se jour la que mes parents on réussis se miracle qu'est de donner un début de vie.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> (...) s'est se jour la que mes parents on réussis se miracle qu'est de donner un début de vie.


Disons que le jour de la naissance c'est la concrétisation "réelle".


----------



## toys (8 Juin 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Disons que le jour de la naissance c'est la concrétisation "réelle".



wai ....  il fallait faire un choix entre les deux


----------



## Saxykiwi (8 Juin 2009)

C'est vraiment une discussion de nuit ça 
J'adore 

Allez, pour une fois je vais me coucher tôt, je profite d'être un peu fatiguée pour enfin ne pas me coucher à 5h du matin sans pouvoir m'endormir !!

Croisez les doigts pour que je m'endorme rapidement 
Marre de ne pas dormir !!!

Bonne nuit !!:rose:


----------



## Saxykiwi (8 Juin 2009)

Heeey, mes points disco disent que "j'invite les filles à danser sur le dancefloor"

Moi, c'est les mecs que j'invite, tsss 

Enfin.. c'est plutôt eux qui viennent se coller à moi sans rien demander :hein:


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Heeey, mes points disco disent que "j'invite les filles à danser sur le dancefloor"
> 
> Moi, c'est les mecs que j'invite, tsss
> 
> Enfin.. c'est plutôt eux qui viennent se coller à moi sans rien demander :hein:


T'es en dehors des heures d'ouverture là...


----------



## Saxykiwi (8 Juin 2009)

lol, je fais l'avant-soirée, je chauffe la salle 

Et je savais pas où poster mon commentaire super intéressant 


EDIT :  je viens d'apprendre que ce fil ouvrait à minuit, désolée ...


----------



## toys (9 Juin 2009)

s'est tout vert​


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

ah bon, je pensais que c'était plutôt rouge *tire la langue*


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

débutons les festivités... :- ))


[youtube]zuxMhzKeozo[/youtube]


----------



## nemo77 (9 Juin 2009)

salut les nuiteux...


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

Le premier jour, il créa ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6uR5TCA6GU&NR=1


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Le premier jour, il créa ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6uR5TCA6GU&NR=1



Ah te voilà toi !!  
La nioubie qui lance le bouzin à 19 heures et des pouces   
Et elle nous colle un lien 
au lieu d'une image

[YOUTUBE]E6uR5TCA6GU[/YOUTUBE]

Qu'on ne t'y reprennes plus




pour les vidéo colle se qui est après = 
ce qui donne [YOUTUBE]E6uR5TCA6GU[/YOUTUBE]
t'as compris ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juin 2009)

Un petit hommage posthume à un grand chanteur disparu. 

[YOUTUBE]omwF69zRPVM[/YOUTUBE]​
Bonsoir les nuiteux.


----------



## nemo77 (9 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah te voilà toi !!
> La nioubie qui lance le bouzin à 19 heures et des pouces
> Et elle nous colle un lien
> au lieu d'une image
> ...


merci aCLR pour la reprise, plutot sympa la vidéo


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

tiens, c'est rigolo, je zappe sur New York Section Criminelle, et l'acteur joue encore plus mal qu'Horacio dans Les Experts Miami. Ceci doublé d'un scénario complètement débile, c'était super !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h02 ----------




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Un petit hommage posthume à un grand chanteur disparu.



oh oui !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> La nuit je mens​
> Bonsoir les nuiteux.



Tu veux dire que mon post précédent était à prendre au second degré,
que je ne lui en veut pas ne ne pas lire le premier des posts avant de s'aventurer dans les profondeurs des pages,
que nous avons aussi fait des bourdes lors de nos premières armes dans les entrailles de ce forum,
qu'elle pourra elle aussi rembarer un newbie dans quelques centaines de posts,
qu'il est tard et que je devrais dormir,
qu'après tout ça ne me vas pas de jouer les moralisateurs,
que la dernière fois qu'une intervention diurne s'est produite, elle nous a privé de cet espace pendant quelques semaines,
qu'on était bien content qu'il rouvre,
que tout ça nous dépasse,
que demain est un autre jour et peut-être sans tradada (comme dit notre ami *toys*),
qu'il vaudrait mieux la bannir du bar pour quelques semaines euh lui apprendre les bonnes manières et habitudes du bar,
que


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux dire que mon post précédent était à prendre au second degré, (...)






edit/ Si c'est "Tu veux lui dire..." je comprends, mais sinon quelque chose m'échappe.


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2009)

Je voulais me coucher tôt.
Et Fluke a glissé sur iTunes..

Jamais vu le film. Jamais eu envie.

Mais ce morceau m'a souvent fait frissonner jusqu'au bas des reins.
Jour ou nuit.

[YOUTUBE]OmLyZajiweU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nemo77 (9 Juin 2009)

second degré, no problémo ... je tenais juste à dire que la vidéo était bien ...


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


>



Ne soit pas _confused_ poorMonsteR 

Je me fais les dents sur une jeune enfant, le titre de ta vidéo était un bon prétexte

Je sais, c'est mal

Mais bon


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

heey, calmez-vous lol

J'ai pris le message de aCLR tout à fait normalement, me suis même marrée 

wééé, je suis une sale newbie qui comprend rien à la vie tsss 

*s'auto-bannit*

Et en fait, la vidéo, j'ai mis les balises youtube, et le lien de la vidéo entre.. aaah, je viens de me rappeler que c'est pas le lien mais le truc avec plein de html qu'il faut mettre 
oupsie 

Ptite vidéo d'actualité 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eO8Ew1uBszg&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eO8Ew1uBszg&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Jamais vu le film. Jamais eu envie.


ouais, en même temps, le 2 et le 3 sont tellement nuls, à la première vision déjà, (et le 1 aussi à la seconde vision) que vous loupez rien. 



mado a dit:


> Mais ce morceau m'a souvent fait frissonner jusqu'au bas des reins.
> Jour ou nuit.



moi, dans le genre musique tchipoumeuse, ce qui me fait frissonner, c'est ça...

[YOUTUBE]aK4F1-SEVbo[/YOUTUBE]

ça me rappelle les dimanches de bouclage à l'arrache, on était jeunes, on était fous... ;-))


----------



## toys (9 Juin 2009)

dans 15 minutes s'est l'heure de la redif de 2000 ans d'histoire alors je vais faire une tentative de dodo avec les oreillettes caller sur france inter histoire de pas réveiller la miss qui se lève dans 4 heures 

bisous bonne nuit a tous 

je laisse les clef du tradada pensé a bien fermé la porte cette fois. il parrait que certain arrive a ouvrir en dehors des heures ...


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

gnark ^^

*lance des ballons rouges sur Toys*

Je garde mon double de clé !! raaaahh =-)


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2009)

twinworld .... ca pleure un peu ton frisson BAD GOA survival 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2V5hBghbI0g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2V5hBghbI0g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

aaah mais stop avec la techno-electro-trans-bit-truc

*a son ptit coeur qui bat la chamade*


Un peu de douceur dans ce monde svp ...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tLOjFkKv_LI&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tLOjFkKv_LI&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> aaah mais stop avec la techno-electro-trans-bit-truc
> 
> *a son ptit coeur qui bat la chamade*
> 
> ...



 ca fait bien longtemps qu'on a oublie tout ca, on a passe le cap, on regresse 

@twinworld, je te l'accorde manu a la maison c'est dure , ou alors avec quelques champis  (si tu n'as pas de voisin a moins de 200 metres) mais bon pas top pour travailler


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

lol

C'est vrai que la nuit, tout est permis... bon je vous pardonne, allez en paix mes frères.

:mouais:


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

ouais mais bon... pourquoi pas du Léo Delibes pendant qu'on y est ?? 

[youtube]8Qx2lMaMsl8[/youtube]

avec un gros beat derrière, ça aurait quand même donné mieux


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

Twin, tu lis dans mes pensées... :rose:

(à part pour le "gros beat" derrière ... )


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

n'empêche... jouer ensemble le Lakme et le Manu, c'est rigolo, ça vaut la peine d'essayer.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> n'empêche... jouer ensemble le Lakme et le Manu, c'est rigolo, ça vaut la peine d'essayer.



je plussois, oui ca pourrait donner un bon mix hardcore goth

@Saxykiwi pas taper  (PS pour moi il fait encore jour, il n'est que 17:16, je vis accesoirement hier)


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

je suis content d'avoir affaire à un musicologue averti !


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> PS pour moi il fait encore jour, il n'est que 17:16, je vis accesoirement hier



T'es au courant qu'on peut pas poster avant minuit ??? GNARK
*lance une boule rouge sur la tête à Tatouille* 

(ouaaiiiss, je sais, on compte que l'heure de Paris ouiiii roooh... Vous voyez, je prévois les futurs commentaires de mon post ^^)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h19 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> je suis content d'avoir affaire à un musicologue averti !




mouarf

Du classique sur un fond de techno, ce n'est pas de l'évolution, c'est de la régression, pouet !


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> *lance une boule rouge sur la tête à Tatouille*



meme pas mal, meme dans tes reves les plus fou 


Saxykiwi a dit:


> Du classique sur un fond de techno, ce n'est pas de l'évolution, c'est de la régression, pouet !



oui on regresse


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> mouarf
> 
> Du classique sur un fond de techno, ce n'est pas de l'évolution, c'est de la régression, pouet !



pfff... t'avais pas dit qu't'allais au lit ??


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

*lance une brique rouge sur la tête à Tatouille*

"Et là, ça fait maaaallll???"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h23 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> pfff... t'avais pas dit qu't'allais au lit ??



JAMAIS !! Et puis, ya personne pour m'accompagner, ça sert à rien d'y aller...


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> JAMAIS !! Et puis, ya personne pour m'accompagner, ça sert à rien d'y aller...


va t'brosser les dents, Tatouille viendra te border


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> *lance une brique rouge sur la tête à Tatouille*
> 
> "Et là, ça fait maaaallll???"
> JAMAIS !! Et puis, ya personne pour m'accompagner, ça sert à rien d'y aller...



 si pour dormir (pour le reste il y a d'autres endroits plus interressant qu'un lit ), sinon qu'es-ce que t'es violente on va peut etre arreter de poster des liens de musique violente il semblerait que tu reagisses mal


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

I love to sing-aaa about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-aaa...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GjQ4QvTqQDo&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GjQ4QvTqQDo&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> va t'brosser les dents, Tatouille viendra te border



 non, voyons c'est une enfant  (elle va me detester ), bon je vous laisse  bonne nuit, mon taco est presque la (je vais a SF), il faut que je me concentre un peu j'ai un talk a donner

@+


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> non, voyons c'est une enfant  (elle va me detester )




Eeuh, moi une enfant ??
Une enfant vachement précoce alors!!


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> I love to sing-aaa about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-aaa...


hé !? mais tu connais ça ? il est excellent ce cartoon. Dans la famille, on arrête pas de le chantonner !

Bon, mon itunes est passé à autre chose, de vraiment chouette...
[youtube]RY55sUP96_Y[/youtube]


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> mon taco est presque la (je vais a SF), il faut que je me concentre un peu j'ai un talk a donner @+



SF = San Francisco ??? Iiiiihh, trop bien
Un talk à donner ??? Sur quoi ? Tu fais quoi comme boulot ??? 

*curieuse*


_
I love to singaaaa_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h43 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> hé !? mais tu connais ça ? il est excellent ce cartoon. Dans la famille, on arrête pas de le chantonner !



Ah mais clair que je connais !! Je connais tous les vieux cartoons américains, je suis fan !!
Et les vieux dessins animés en général, je les adore, qu'est-ce que c'était beau !
J'ai des vieilles cassettes vidéo avec ce genre de dessins animés enregistrés, mais qualité super pourrie quoi ...

Moi j'adore le classique en général ^^


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> J'ai des vieilles cassettes vidéo avec ce genre de dessins animés enregistrés, mais qualité super pourrie quoi .


Sur France 3 - c'était France 3 à l'époque - au Ciné Club, ils avaient passé deux soirs de suite un best of Tex Avery et celui-ci était dedans. On avait enregistré et la bande magnétique a sacrément morflé tellement on a regardé.


----------



## Saxykiwi (9 Juin 2009)

Je sens que je vais retourner prendre ces cassettes chez mon père !!
Je vais me faire des soirées vieux dessins animés ^^


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2009)

allez hop, un dernier pour la route et au lit

[youtube]ebrD0GoSPdo[/youtube]

bonne nuit à toutes et tous.


----------



## itako (9 Juin 2009)

Voilà, bon, j'ai bien "travaillé", je peux aller dormir, en plus il pleut, et moi dormir avec un bout de vélux ouvert quand il pleut je trouve ça très chouette.

J'aurais bien laissé une vidéo mais en fait non.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Hello !

Ptite vidéo trop marrante pour entamer cette nuit : 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9b0I0Qzisik&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9b0I0Qzisik&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

On a la droit de faire de la pub sur ce forum?


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

vous pouvez pas si vous êtes actionnaire de Axe. De même, vous pouvez pas passez les musiques des artistes produits par Universal, si vous avez des actions Universal.


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Vous pouvez au moins dire que la pub était drôle namého


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Mais elle est drôle en effet, cependant je pencherais plus pour "comique"
Et si tu es actionnaire Apple? On fait quoi?


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

ben moi j'ai pas compris.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

il y a assez de pancartes sur le forum pour ça&#8230;

je clique pas sur les pubs


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

méé mééééé ...

C'est pas QUE une pub, on s'en fout du produit en question ou de la marque, c'est le travail qui a derrière qu'il faut regarder !! roooh vous êtes des rabat-joies !!

"gnégnégné, j'ai pas compris"

"gnégnégné, j'clique pas sur les pubs"

pffff 

On ne met plus aucune vidéo pour quoi que ce soit alors, car on fait de la pub en permanence alors


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

[youtube]7dt0fBxc-K0[/youtube]

mon trip du moment&#8230;


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Ou alors on met des vidéos à caractère informatif

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeOqu4g9Mxs

Putain comment vous faites pour insérer direectement la vidéo dans le message?


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

-Theush- a dit:


> Putain comment vous faites pour insérer direectement la vidéo dans le message?



mettre la balise [youtube][/youtube] et vous recopiez le nom de la video Youtube qui se situe à a lsuite de l'adresse, en l'occurence DeOqu4g9Mxs


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

-Theush- a dit:


> Ou alors on met des vidéos à caractère informatif
> 
> [youtube]DeOqu4g9Mxs[/youtube]
> 
> Putain comment vous faites pour insérer direectement la vidéo dans le message?



[youtube]DeOqu4g9Mxs[/youtube]


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

lol le "message à caractère informatif" ^^


Ptite parodie xD

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc5txjNlUUA&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc5txjNlUUA&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

chouette, comme ça on a trois fois le lien vers la vidéo... Il fallait au moins ça pour contrebalancer la pub Axe


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Une autre de Mozinor [YOUTUBE]vZmRpPE8F9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Ptite parodie xD


:- )))


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juin 2009)

Ça va devenir "les vidéos de la nuit" ce thread. 

Bonsoir les gens.


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

La pub Axe, elle est trop marrante !! 
Vous auriez dû rire comme ça au moins en la voyant : 
http://www.koreus.com/video/rire-malade.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h48 ----------




-Theush- a dit:


> Une autre de Mozinor



aah mdr, c'est génial !!


----------



## nemo77 (10 Juin 2009)

... oui ... nous sommes morts de rire ...


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

oui, mort de rire

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple#.C3.89volution_du_logo_d.E2.80.99Apple

Une petite leçon d'histoire comme on aimerait avoir en cours.
Remarquez les titres de films en bas de page...


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

contente de l'apprendre.


----------



## nemo77 (10 Juin 2009)

content que tu sois contente :rateau:


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Je suis contente que tu sois content que je sois contente !


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Vous êtes tous en train de lire le lien wiki?


----------



## toys (10 Juin 2009)

1H28.... s'est l'heure de mangé.


----------



## nemo77 (10 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> 1H28.... s'est l'heure de mangé.


bon appétit, et bonne nuit....


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Tu manges quoi ce soir Toys ?


----------



## toys (10 Juin 2009)

le mac potable me fait pensé a une DS 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h31 ----------




Saxykiwi a dit:


> Tu manges quoi ce soir Toys ?



ton C......


heu je pense que personne n'en n'a rien a foutre ici.


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Chapitre 9 : Traitement des données à caractère personnel


fffff ...:casse:



--> Toys 
Pourquoi tu nous donnes l'info si on n'en a rien à foutre?


----------



## toys (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Chapitre 9 : Traitement des données à caractère personnel
> 
> 
> fffff ...:casse:



ne crois pas que je soit un connar ou quoi que se soit de se style.

j'aime bien se tradada je le suis depuis ses premier pas ou prèsque. ici s'est un bar de nuit pour discuté des film ou musique de nuit et tout autre chose qui nous passe dans l'esprit mais qui ons rapport avec les changements du a la nuit.


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Juin 2009)

Mes chéris, je viens de manger dans le meilleur restaurant de ma longue carrière de gastronome.
Chez Francis Biasolo, à Asttafort.
J'ai chourré un whisky-perrier dans le mercure meriadeck, j'ai fini la keynote de demain, le pétard que j'ai retrouvé se consume dans mes mains, la vie est belle.
Je vous aime.
Profitez-en, ça ne durera pas tant.


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

ok, parle de films ou de musique alors (oublie pas de le rajouter dans les règles de ce thread  

Mais je ne vois pas en quoi des films et des musiques ont à voir avec les changements de la nuit.
Tu peux très bien faire passer tes ressentis par des messages sans films ou artifices.

Alors voici mon état de ce soir si tu veux vraiment de la musique : 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b44-5M4e9nI&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b44-5M4e9nI&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> j'aime bien se tradada









> je le suis depuis ses premier pas ou prèsque.









> ici s'est un bar de nuit pour discuté des film ou musique de nuit et tout autre chose qui nous passe dans l'esprit mais qui ons rapport avec les changements du a la nuit.








:style:


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mes chéris, je viens de manger dans le meilleur restaurant de ma longue carrière de gastronome.
> Chez Francis Biasolo, à Asttafort.
> J'ai chourré un whisky-perrier dans le mercure meriadeck, j'ai fini la keynote de demain, le pétard que j'ai retrouvé se consume dans mes mains, la vie est belle.
> Je vous aime.
> Profitez-en, ça ne durera pas tant.



Profite bien aussi


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mes chéris, je viens de manger dans le meilleur restaurant de ma longue carrière de gastronome.
> Chez Francis Biasolo, à Asttafort.
> J'ai chourré un whisky-perrier dans le mercure meriadeck, j'ai fini la keynote de demain, le pétard que j'ai retrouvé se consume dans mes mains, la vie est belle.
> Je vous aime.
> Profitez-en, ça ne durera pas tant.



Et moi je fais des ronds


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Pour les amateurs... de bonne musique?





[YOUTUBE]3o0BhC8Y9qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

-Theush- a dit:


> Pour les amateurs... de bonne musique?




Oui, elle déchire c'est vrai ! Et tournée en une fois, chapeau


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Alors voici mon état de ce soir si tu veux vraiment de la musique


wow... entre Julot, Camille et Léo, ça a le mérite d'être un tir groupé 
Faut que j'essaie de le jouer avec Manu l'Malin... 

Et selon moi, ce fil n'a pas de règles autres que celle de devoir poster entre minuit et six heures et de respecter les convenances. On parle de c'qu'on veut. Moi j'ai mangé un kebab à 19h42, en vitesse avant d'aller boire des verres.


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Mais de quelles convenances parlez-vopus tous?


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

va t'r'habiller !


----------



## toys (10 Juin 2009)

a non sa c"était feu le bar des floodeurs fermé depuis bien longtemps


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

-Theush- a dit:


> Mais de quelles convenances parlez-vopus tous?



*Convenance*

_n.f._ convenance

*1.  LITT.* Caractère de ce qui est conforme aux règles de la société, aux usages : _Il est toujours d'une convenance parfaite _(*SYN.* bienséance, savoir-vivre ; *ANT.* inconvenance, sans-gêne).

*2.*  Caractère de ce qui convient à qqn : _Ce plat est-il à votre convenance ?_ (goût, gré). _Je l'ai laissé agir à sa convenance_ (= à sa guise). *Mariage de convenance*, mariage conclu en fonction des rapports de fortune, de position sociale, etc., des conjoints. *Pour convenances personnelles* ou *pour convenance personnelle*, pour des motifs relevant de la vie privée, sans autre justification: Demander un congé pour convenances personnelles.

_n.f. pl._ convenances

Règles du bon usage ; correction : _Sa grand-mère exige un respect absolu des convenances_.



Larousse Pratique. © 2005 Editions Larousse.


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

pour la route, pendant que je vais me faire un café

[youtube]WKZt6nPrKJQ[/youtube]

et avant que je ne retrouve un truc super de Leo Brouwer (encore un autre Léo).


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai mais c'est parce qu'ils ont peur qu'on flood 
*se sent mal aimée*

Allez, pour détendre l'atmosphère, une séquence du film culte Dikkenek 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J6kdE66HX7U&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J6kdE66HX7U&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h21 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> pour la route, pendant que je vais me faire un café
> 
> [youtube]WKZt6nPrKJQ[/youtube]
> 
> et avant que je ne retrouve un truc super de Leo Brouwer (encore un autre Léo).



J'ai déjà dû jouer un truc du genre, pfff, c'est vraiment vraiment ... particulier.


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> J'ai déjà dû jouer un truc du genre, pfff, c'est vraiment vraiment ... particulier.



particulier à jouer, je sais pas, je ne suis malheureusement pas musicien. Mais en tout cas c'est super à écouter.


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

C'est parce qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de ligne directive, ça sort dans tous les sens, ça ne se met pas dans les doigts facilement (c'était au piano que j'ai expérimenté ça lol), et ya pas vraiment de mélodie!!

J'aime pas trop en fait  héhé
Mais si tu aimes, c'est tout à ton honneur (et à celui des compositeurs  )


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> *se sent mal aimée*



[youtube]wGVS3zwJPto[/youtube]

allez, on chante ensemble : papom papom tagadop papom tchouka tchouka.. maaaal aiméééé


----------



## Saxykiwi (10 Juin 2009)

Pourquoi il y a des images de Gregory Lemarchal après les photos de Cloclo ? :mouais:

Et oui, on peut chanter ensemble, mais ça ne les fera pas revenir. (ni ma m...)


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a des images de Gregory Lemarchal après les photos de Cloclo ?


je sais pas, j'ai pas regardé le clip. J'ai pris le premier lien youtube que je trouvais pour cette chanson.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Chapitre 9 : Traitement des données à caractère personnel
> 
> 
> fffff ...:casse:
> ...



Non, donne nous des informations confidentielles sur tes champs les plus secrets
Sur ton âme, ton karma, ton chien, tes prochaines vacances, ta compagnie d'assurance, la couleur de tes chaussures


----------



## -Theush- (10 Juin 2009)

Le code de ta carte visa...


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a des images de Gregory Lemarchal après les photos de Cloclo ?


j'ai fini par regarder. C'est vrai qu'il est nul ce clip !! 

bonne nuit
[youtube]-v0_RBZPQ-I[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2009)

De passage cette nuit, pour vous dire ça :

[YOUTUBE]ivF2ZTxV81Q[/YOUTUBE]​
Diana Krall, I'm thru with love

(les cinéphiles pourront s'amuser à retrouver les noms des actrices et acteurs, ainsi que les films...)

Faites de doux rèves


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2009)

Hello, les caverneux du fond des choses


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> De passage cette nuit, pour vous dire ça :
> 
> ​
> Diana Krall, I'm thru with love
> ...



Merci 
Toujours agréable à entendre avant d'aller se coucher


----------



## Philippe (11 Juin 2009)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait plus parlé de Robert Wyatt  


[YOUTUBE]eeujQxC1S2E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## twinworld (11 Juin 2009)

En parcourant ma bilbiothèque, je suis retombé sur le Best Of de Gabriel et je me suis dit "tiens, pourquoi pas ?? " 
[youtube]4gu-OQcZXU8[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Au troisème top, il sera :
six-heure-zéro-zéro
Top, Top, Top

Bonne journée


----------



## toys (12 Juin 2009)

s'est tout vert ​


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2009)

Ouaissssss encore une longue nuit


----------



## ari51 (12 Juin 2009)

Exactement.


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Ouaissssss encore une longue nuit





Je sens que je vais bientôt me fabriquer un modèle _like that_









:style:


en remplaçant les roulettes par deux roues de 16"


----------



## Pooley (12 Juin 2009)

ooooooh c'est joli ici.

bon c'est pas le tout mais je jouerai au noctanburne après mes partiels.


Bonne nuit légazéléfi!!


----------



## ari51 (12 Juin 2009)

Bonne nuit a toi .


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2009)

Encore une courte nuit qui se présente. Alors pour l'accompagner, un peu de vin :

*Enivrez-vous​*
_Il faut être toujours ivre. Tout est là: c'est l'unique question. Pour ne pas sentir l'horrible fardeau du Temps qui brise vos épaules et vous penche vers la terre, il faut vous enivrer sans trêve.

Mais de quoi? De vin, de poésie ou de vertu, à votre guise. Mais enivrez-vous.

Et si quelquefois, sur les marches d'un palais, sur l'herbe verte d'un fossé, dans la solitude morne de votre chambre, vous vous réveillez, l'ivresse déjà diminuée ou disparue, demandez au vent, à la vague, à l'étoile, à l'oiseau, à l'horloge, à tout ce qui fuit, à tout ce qui gémit, à tout ce qui roule, à tout ce qui chante, à tout ce qui parle, demandez quelle heure il est et le vent, la vague, l'étoile, l'oiseau, l'horloge, vous répondront: "Il est l'heure de s'enivrer! Pour n'être pas les esclaves martyrisés du Temps, enivrez-vous; enivrez-vous sans cesse! De vin, de poésie ou de vertu, à votre guise."_

Charles Baudelaire 

Et l'autre manière de s'enivrer, 12 minutes de bonheur, avec un début d'extase vers 2'40...
[DM]x2a6bf[/DM]​


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je sens que je vais bientôt me fabriquer un modèle _like that_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si tu ne gardes que le caddie, c'est celui de la Route de Cormac Mc Carthy


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2009)

y avait des courts-métrages tout à l'heure sur France 2, dont celui-ci :- )

[youtube]1C4Gj412P_A[/youtube]


----------



## Saxykiwi (13 Juin 2009)

Elle est super vieille et connue cette vidéo 
Mais très drôle en même temps ^^

C'est marrant de rentrer chez soi aux petites heures du matin, le soleil tente une apparition, les oiseaux chantent en coeur des mélodies qui n'arrivent pourtant pas à briser le silence de la nuit.
Cette phase de fin de nuit et de réveil de l'aurore est totalement fascinante.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PAbwMGZtIsY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PAbwMGZtIsY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h17 ----------

Et la nuit est quand même le moment de tous les fantasmes et les désirs ...

Edvard Grieg est un compositeur qui me tient particulièrement à coeur, qui a un grand sens de l'émotion et de la direction dans ses oeuvres.

Voici une oeuvre qui s'appelle "Erotik", très bien jouée par ce pianiste amateur.
Fermez les yeux, écoutez les notes, ressentez le toucher du clavier, les silences, les montées, la tranquilité.
Cette composition porte vraiment bien son nom.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FE_UWNUmsI4&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FE_UWNUmsI4&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (14 Juin 2009)

ouais, c'est super connu. Mais c'est comme La Grande Vadrouille ou Le Corniaud, ils passent à la TV 10 fois par an, et on a toujours autant de plaisir à les voir 

[youtube]FIQQv39dcNE[/youtube]


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2009)

de retour de la fête de la musique et oui avec une semaine d'avance.

le week end prochain s'est hell fest.


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2009)

insomnie


----------



## Saxykiwi (14 Juin 2009)

courage... 
Des anxiolitiques, ça marche bien pour faire dodo !


----------



## DeepDark (14 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> insomnie &#8230;


Y'a un peu de ça aussi...


Bonne nuit à tous et toutes


----------



## twinworld (14 Juin 2009)

ouais, faudrait penser à y aller... mais non.


----------



## toys (15 Juin 2009)

alors sa le dimanche s'est foux..... pas un clopin pour ouvrir a l'heure. 

monde de merde.


----------



## Pooley (15 Juin 2009)

et encore une nuit ou le sommeil ne parvient pas à se frayer un dans ma tête.

comment ça va les gens?


----------



## twinworld (15 Juin 2009)

ils passent ça sur TF1 à présent, sauf que c'est pas cette mise en scène là
[youtube]VlLBXxtCwQw[/youtube]
j'avais le CD et le livret, mais je sais pas où je les ai foutu... En tout cas, ça accompagne bien la nuit. Des fois, j'aime bien TF1 :- )


----------



## Saxykiwi (15 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ils passent ça sur TF1 à présent, sauf que c'est pas cette mise en scène là
> 
> 
> j'avais le CD et le livret, mais je sais pas où je les ai foutu... En tout cas, ça accompagne bien la nuit. Des fois, j'aime bien TF1 :- )




Mééé, j'ai coupé le son, c'était trop chiant lol


----------



## twinworld (15 Juin 2009)

tu plaisantes j'espère !! c'était chouette. Bon, je reconnais que le livret n'est pas top top, mais c'était chouette musicalement parlant.


----------



## toys (16 Juin 2009)

s'est tout vert​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> s'est tout vert​


Oui mais ça fait bizarre. 







Bonsoir les gens.


----------



## twinworld (16 Juin 2009)

y a trois jours, j'ai découvert cette pub 
[youtube]CUe1TIi8qRk[/youtube]

et puis je cherchais ce que c'était la musique, elle m'amuse :- )) Je me demande si Calvin Harris, ça va cartonner cet été dans les discos miteuses ;- )


----------



## Saxykiwi (16 Juin 2009)

J'aime pas coca-cola ^^

ou comme dirait Zazie dans le métro : du caco-calo !


----------



## toys (16 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pobu3KG7n2w&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pobu3KG7n2w&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saxykiwi (16 Juin 2009)

C'est tout aussi pourri lol

Et comme ne dirait pas Zazie dans le métro : Pepsi ...

...


----------



## twinworld (16 Juin 2009)

c'est pas pour boire, c'est pour écouter. Va mettre tes chaussures brillantes, on va dans une surboum, tu verras ça s'ra cool !


----------



## toys (16 Juin 2009)

y en a une qui dort profondément


----------



## Saxykiwi (16 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est pas pour boire, c'est pour écouter. Va mettre tes chaussures brillantes, on va dans une surboum, tu verras ça s'ra cool !



*met sa mini-jupe jaune fluo, ses chaussures brillantes argentées, et un top rose*
"Ouais, chuis prête pour la boum des années 80 !"



toys a dit:


> y en a une qui dort profondément


Trop mimi, j'en connais d'autres comme ça aussi chez moi tiens 
Mais là, sont éveillés et cassent les c*** lol

Bon, je vais dormir (hum) !!


----------



## toys (17 Juin 2009)

s'est tout vert ​
attention je laisse ma place pour vendredi samedi et dimanche pour cause de travail alors a vous d'ouvrir


----------



## laurent_iMac (17 Juin 2009)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr ..... pas envie de dormir 
Dites moi pourquoi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h39 ----------

Ou alors j'ai trop bu de ceci .... :rose:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GsPPcVM-zSg&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GsPPcVM-zSg&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir les gens


----------



## laurent_iMac (17 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Bonsoir les gens



Bonsoir le Deep


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juin 2009)

Depuis la réouverture, ça fourmille par ici (presque) tous les soirs et quand j'ai un moment pour rester y'a plus personne... 


Aller, je vous fait partager mon coup de coeur du soir : Holger Pooten


----------



## Saxykiwi (17 Juin 2009)

Me suis replongée dans un recueil qui relate les histoires magiques de l'histoire de France, de Guy Breton et Louis Pauwels... Et ça fout vraiment les boules !!!
Surtout quand il est 4h du matin et que t'es toute seule dans ton lit dans un appart pas du tout sécurisé, et que t'imagine que la Bête du Gévaudan va venir tambouriner à ta fenêtre ...


----------



## twinworld (17 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> et que t'imagine que la Bête du Gévaudan va venir tambouriner à ta fenêtre ...


si ça se trouve, elle est même déjà sous ton lit. 

Pour savoir si y a des monstres sous ton lit, faut leur raconter un gag, par exemple l'histoire du petit garçon qui se fait étriper par une tondeuse à gazon. Ca les fait rire*.



*(librement interprété de Calvin et Hobbes)


----------



## laurent_iMac (18 Juin 2009)

C'est calme, mais d'un calme, même trop calme.
En tout cas    les gens !!


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2009)

ils sont tous en train de mettre à jour leur iPhone ? ;- ))


----------



## toys (18 Juin 2009)

ho s'est bon quoi y en a aussi qui travail

scene monté tower ok 

demain montage son et lumière.


----------



## Saxykiwi (18 Juin 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> C'est calme, mais d'un calme, même trop calme.
> En tout cas    les gens !!



C'est trop calme ... J'aime pas trop beaucoup ça .... J'préfère quand c'est un peu trop plus moins calme ! 


^^


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2009)

[youtube]ktSIcSgXJd4[/youtube]


----------



## Saxykiwi (18 Juin 2009)

J'aime beaucoup cette chanson 


Chez moi, les oiseaux chantent déjà !! Sont fous les oiseaux belges !!
Et mes chats qui glandent sur ma terrasse depuis des heures.. Je vais les faire rentrer.. Et on va faire un gros dodo !! 

Bonne nuit!!!


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2009)

Bonne nuit à toutes et tous. Je vais pas faire long non plus.


----------



## Saxykiwi (18 Juin 2009)

chuis tjs làààà 


Bon.. je vais me plonger dans mes histoires de France qui font peur 

Pour bien dormir... hum!!


----------



## toys (19 Juin 2009)

petit coucou nocturne en direct du hellfest ....


----------



## twinworld (19 Juin 2009)

Hello 
bon festival


----------



## toys (19 Juin 2009)

hola sa vas être chaud cette année on a la scène des "vanpire" et des gothiques pas une goute de HXC sa fait chier.


----------



## Saxykiwi (19 Juin 2009)

Hell Fest ?
HXC?

gnih ???




*retourne vivre dans son petit monde tout rose (enfin presque rose)*


----------



## twinworld (19 Juin 2009)

[youtube]XX75XpaQHcE[/youtube]


----------



## Saxykiwi (23 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir par ici !!
Eh bien, tout le monde dort bien depuis qq jours on dirait 

Enfin.. A moins qu'on ait tous été morts bourrés aux fêtes de la musique ^^


Voilà à quoi j'ai eu droit samedi soir ^^


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLi-QRsWOhU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iLi-QRsWOhU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (24 Juin 2009)

hellfest:vas voir ici

hXc s'est du hard core comme se ci monte le son et clic ici aussi.


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2009)

hop hop ouverture des portes.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juin 2009)

Hop hop, Paris MacGe s'éveille. 

[YOUTUBE]7vIEIdaHFQk[/YOUTUBE]

Bonsoir les gens.


----------



## twinworld (25 Juin 2009)

il lui faudrait du café, à Mac G.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> il lui faudrait du café, à Mac G.


Avec un calva peut-être ?


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Avec un calva peut-être ?



un thé alors sa s'est une idée quelle est bonne .


----------



## DeepDark (25 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> un thé alors sa s'est une idée quelle est bonne .


Comme au bon vieux temps 


toys, PMR, twin, b'soir


----------



## toys (26 Juin 2009)

R.I.P jackson is dead


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Saxykiwi a dit:


> Voilà à quoi j'ai eu droit samedi soir ^^



Ca s'écoute bien.
Par contre, niveau com, 'sont pas doués. Dommage.


----------



## Saxykiwi (26 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GveM_95x56k&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GveM_95x56k&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twinworld (27 Juin 2009)

et hop... revoilà de la qualité 

[youtube]B5xsiKBJGW4[/youtube]



mais Cher, je l'ai découverte dans Mask, que j'avais été voir à sa sortie. 
[youtube]uUifiZJBFNU[/youtube]


----------



## havez (30 Juin 2009)

Je démarre le topic aujourd'hui :sleep: Bonne nuit chaude à tous


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2009)

bon jour bon jour comment allez vous tous?


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

toys a dit:


> bon jour bon jour comment allez vous tous?


Poil au pouce...


----------



## toys (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au pouce...



qu'es que tu veux sa pouce partout ses truc là. 

ps: le premier qui me corrige est un idiot.


----------



## twinworld (30 Juin 2009)

on aime pas les fessées ?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2009)

il fait trop chaud trop lourd trop tout pour pouvoir dormir.


----------



## laurent_iMac (1 Juillet 2009)

toys a dit:


> il fait trop chaud trop lourd trop tout pour pouvoir dormir.



Habitant trop prêt de Paris  j'ai branché deux gros ventilos. Ils servent à rafraîchir les quelques macs qui tournent mais aussi à chasser un "chougniat" la chaleur !
Car il fait chaud et donc comme toi pas envie de dormir
Oups j'oubliais .......  à toi Toys ainsi qu'aux nuiteux et nuiteuses


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Juillet 2009)

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2009)

demain matin départ au camps cirque....

du coup le strees et pas envie de dormir...


:slip: :slip: :slip: :slip: :slip: :slip: et un ou deux calçons dans le sac de voyage.


----------



## havez (6 Juillet 2009)

Nuit de désespoir en approche  

Sinon, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à vous deux 


Mon humeur ce soir (de retour de ma semaine Belge) :

[YOUTUBE]bjjc59FgUpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (6 Juillet 2009)

tentative de dodo n°1 

résultat : RATER


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

toys a dit:


> tentative de dodo n°1
> 
> résultat : RAT*É*


Je vais aller dormir, moi...
Et je ne vais avoir aucune difficulté à l'endormissement, moi !...  
Marre de bosser, moi...


----------



## twinworld (6 Juillet 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Cinematic Orchestra]


merci pour le clip ! c'est très chouette. j'avais rien entendu de leurs derniers albums.


----------



## stefdefrejus (6 Juillet 2009)

Bon ben voilà, le jour se lève.
La nuit fut agitée, ponctuée de tentatives d'endormissement, de cris dans la rue, de bébés en pleurs, de pensées diverses et variées, de ballonnements ... et il est l'heure de se lever et d'aller bosser... 

Aujourd'hui je vais encore copiner avec la machine à café.

Bonne journée.


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

Bsoir les gens .....
Rien à proposer à voir, à lire, simplement vous souhaiter une bonne nuit  et amusez-vous bien !!


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

merci ! pareillement.


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> merci ! pareillement.



Voilà quand même un peu de musique pour nous tenir réveiller :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CMiRDICVq6s&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CMiRDICVq6s&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2009)

Ma journée se termine&#8230;

:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]HhtxqvAlIpo[/YOUTUBE]​
'nuit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

Quel marasme que ce fil... :sleep:


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quel marasme que ce fil... :sleep:



Je suis sûr que tu dit cela car tu t'endors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Je suis sûr que tu dit cela car tu t'endors



Non... Je viens juste de me taper deux pages en amont... Et là je vais me resservir une bonne absinthe pour rester éveillé... 

Vous réduisez la nuit à rien... Vous en faites un tissu d'ennui... juste histoire de poster, de raconter que dalle ; de balancer des liens à la con.... Allez mourir :style:


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Je viens juste de me taper deux pages en amont... Et là je vais me resservir une bonne absinthe pour rester éveillé...
> 
> Vous réduisez la nuit à rien... Vous en faites un tissu d'ennui... juste histoire de poster, de raconter que dalle ; de balancer des liens à la con.... Allez mourir :style:



C'est le mois de Juillet .... et pourtant un "caca nerveux" de ta part 
Sûrement une mergez/frites mal digérée :love: 
Allons respire ... respire et ................... dors !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> C'est le mois de Juillet .... et pourtant un "caca nerveux" de ta part
> Sûrement une mergez/frites mal digérée :love:
> Allons respire ... respire et ................... dors !!!



Évite de me prendre pour le mongolien de service, Ducon... Tu as très bien compris de quoi je parlais, si tu connais ce fil depuis ses débuts s'entend...


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Évite de me prendre pour le mongolien de service, Ducon... Tu as très bien compris de quoi je parlais, si tu connais ce fil depuis ses débuts s'entend...



Ô rage ! ô désespoir ! ô vieillesse ennemie ! N'ai-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie ? Et ne suis-je blanchi dans les travaux guerriers Que pour voir en un jour flétrir tant de lauriers ? ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Ô rage ! ô désespoir ! ô vieillesse ennemie ! N'ai-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie ? Et ne suis-je blanchi dans les travaux guerriers Que pour voir en un jour flétrir tant de lauriers ? ...



:sleep: Et ta sur ?... 

Bon... à part nous ressortir les inévitables clichés de la culture massifiée et plus ou moins bien digérée, t'as rien en magasin ?... :sleep:


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :sleep: Et ta sur ?...
> 
> Bon... à part nous ressortir les inévitables clichés de la culture massifiée et plus ou moins bien digérée, t'as rien en magasin ?... :sleep:



Tiens ... tu m'ennuies. Va donc voir là bas si j'y suis !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Tiens ... tu m'ennuies. Va donc voir là bas si j'y suis !!



Ta sur a pas envie de venir avec moi ?...


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

c'est le seul fil du bar où on ose encore se dire bonne nuit poliment et juste partager des riens sans prétention, sans que ça dégénère en insultes et dénigrements pathétiques de la part de "piliers" qui ont tout vu, tout lu et qui, quoi qu'on leur oppose comme réponse, se prétendent toujours au-dessus du lot, de la masse infâme que les autres membres du forum constituent. 

Rendez-vous service, arrêtez de nous lire et foutez-nous la paix !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est le seul fil du bar où on ose encore se dire bonne nuit poliment et juste partager des rien sans prétention, sans que ça dégénère en insultes et dénigrements pathétiques de la part de "piliers" qui ont tout vu, tout lu et qui, quoi qu'on leur oppose comme réponse, se prétendent toujours au-dessus du lot, de la masse infâme que les autres membres du forum constituent.
> 
> Rendez-vous service, arrêtez de nous lire et foutez-nous la paix !



C'en est presque touchant...
Mais des moyens de vous dire bonne nuit, il vous reste que ça ?...
En dehors de MacG vous n'avez pas réussi à tisser plus serré ?... 
Vous n'avez jamais activé iChat ?... 

Nous on vient ici pour se taper des bonnes tranches de poilades... Mais là vous allez finir par m'inquiéter... 
Putain de merde, les mecs!... MacG, c'est de la merde en boite! 
NOUS, on se connait en dehors de ce merdier... Bougez-vous le fion! rencontrez-vous en dehors de ÇA...
Ou alors vous allez continuer à nous donner raison de vous casser les couilles  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h01 ----------

Bonne nuit les amis ; bonne nuit mes couilles...


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est le seul fil du bar où on ose encore se dire bonne nuit poliment et juste partager des rien sans prétention, sans que ça dégénère en insultes et dénigrements pathétiques de la part de "piliers" qui ont tout vu, tout lu et qui, quoi qu'on leur oppose comme réponse, se prétendent toujours au-dessus du lot, de la masse infâme que les autres membres du forum constituent.
> 
> Rendez-vous service, arrêtez de nous lire et foutez-nous la paix !



Ah enfin ... je me sentais bien seul :love:
Et comme la musique adoucie les moeurs  et histoire de nous réveiller .....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6w_q58CFfAo&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6w_q58CFfAo&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## twinworld (9 Juillet 2009)

faut continuer sur la lancée 

[youtube]0Q8G5AQpuxM[/youtube]

ça me rappelle les top 50 radiophoniques de ma jeunesse


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ça me rappelle les top 50 radiophoniques de ma jeunesse



Tout comme moi et justement la reprise d'une chanson de J. Lennon que l'on semble avoir trop tôt oublié à mon goût et pourtant ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5FuMi2hhg_w&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5FuMi2hhg_w&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Purée ..... j'ai emballé sec là-dessus :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Purée ..... j'ai emballé sec là-dessus :love:



En évacuant tout élément contextuel, c'est ce qu'il pouvait t'arriver de mieux....


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

Et hop .... puisque c'est dans le ton :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gznDOMKeWkA&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gznDOMKeWkA&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Au moins cela donnera du poivre à moudre au(x) ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

J'vais t'en filer moi du ton, miches de blattes...   

[YOUTUBE]vvGpX2A-WAQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h08 ----------

Je ne dors pas... Je suis insomniaque chronique...  A moins de me bourrer de cachets à la con...
Là je préfère me maraver à l'absinthe que j'ai ramenée de Barcelone... C'est bien ; ça me remet les idées en place...

Ça vous plait pas, Motörhead ?... Amis de la nuit de mes couilles... :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

Pour réveiller certains à une autre culture tout en restant d'une élégante politesse et comme nous sommes dans le live, voilà une autre culture ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQxl9EI9YBg&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QQxl9EI9YBg&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> ...tout en restant d'une élégante politesse...



Que tu crois mon con joyeux... Tu étais tellement "never been" en débarquant ici que tu t''es cru obligé de balancer les rebuts téléphonés de ta culture à la ramasse...


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

Puisqu'il semble que dans la nuit qui se finit, l'usage répété d'un certain adjectif parait le seul mot connu pour certain(s) ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlW0iEmuUzY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlW0iEmuUzY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
En espérant, que le vocabulaire s'en trouvera du coup plus riche (mais il ne faut pas rêver !)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Puisqu'il semble que dans la nuit qui se finit, l'usage répété d'un certain adjectif parait le seul mot connu pour certain(s) ....
> 
> 
> En espérant, que le vocabulaire s'en trouvera du coup plus riche (mais il ne faut pas rêver !)


Si tu as envie de charcler, connasse, tu le fais sans détours... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h15 ----------

Vu le temps que tu mets à chier ta prose, je vais me verser une dernière verte et je te lirai demain...


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Juillet 2009)

Allez, les utilsateurs d'adjectifs étant des incompris (c'est eux qui le disent), moi je quitte les lieux pour allez prendre un Velib' et rentrer chez moi tout en chantant ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iu-Hd8zWOuk&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iu-Hd8zWOuk&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Je laisse les tristes sirs à leurs dégoûts supposé et j'oublie déjà qu'ils existent ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> ...
> Je laisse les tristes sirs à leurs dégoûts supposé et j'oublie déjà qu'ils existent ....



Voilà... Et ça nous fera de l'intimité par où que ça passe...


----------



## havez (10 Juillet 2009)

J'ouvre ce soir :sleep: 

Avec un peu de Scrabble 

[YOUTUBE]P_HW5oGsLlw[/YOUTUBE]

Et pour ceux qui ont un petit creux, une bonne recette de  spaghetti 

[YOUTUBE]qBjLW5_dGAM&feature[/YOUTUBE] 


By PES :love:

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## havez (11 Juillet 2009)

Et c'est reparti pour une nouvelle nuit 

Et de nouvelle vidéo 


*ColdPlay "In my Place" *
[YOUTUBE]dztdRzWxMo4[/YOUTUBE]

And 


*Kiwi!*
[YOUTUBE]sdUUx5FdySs[/YOUTUBE]

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Juillet 2009)

Havez, mes salutations de la nuit .
Bon, comme c'est vendredi soir, il faudrait remuer le cocotier et rien de tel que .....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V4DYB1I2zA&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V4DYB1I2zA&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
(_A écouter à fond en gigotant le popotin_ :love: )


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous réduisez la nuit à rien...


Alors que la nuit


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous en faites un tissu d'ennui...


Alors qu'elle en a renversé plus d'un


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors que la nuit
> Alors qu'elle en a renversé plus d'un



Effectivement elle peut en renverser d'un, comme ceci ...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pwd1LsJyhis&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pwd1LsJyhis&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
(_Pour ceux et celles que cela intéresse, pour en savoir un peu plus sur ce morceau, cliquer ici_ )


----------



## Philippe (11 Juillet 2009)

Hé bien moi, je regrette de ne pas être en ce moment en compagnie de Patoch en train de boire une absinthe, - au lieu de me casser le cul à rechercher qqch d'intéressant à faire sur le $*£%ù##& net.


Enfin c'est pas grave ... :rose:
À ta santé mon ami, et bonne nuit à tous


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2009)

Quand une artiste&#8230;





*Benedict Radcliffe*. _Lambo_


rencontre un designer&#8230;





*Ben Wilson*. _Pedal Powered Lambo_


Ça fait rêver&#8230;


----------



## laurent_iMac (11 Juillet 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Hé bien moi, je regrette de ne pas être en ce moment en compagnie de Patoch en train de boire une absinthe, - au lieu de me casser le cul à rechercher qqch d'intéressant à faire sur le $*£%ù##& net.
> Enfin c'est pas grave ... :rose:
> À ta santé mon ami, et bonne nuit à tous



Et bien moi, je ne vais pas tardé à rentrer chez moi me coucher en prenant un Vélib'
Cela fut dur, mais j'ai tenu le coup. C'est maintenant le week-end comme on dit, prolongé en plus  

Donc, comme dit la chanson ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uWPRFHsXVzs&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uWPRFHsXVzs&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2009)

putain mon 3gs est bloqué sa sent la nuit de recherche


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2009)

je viens de rentré et j'ai croiser les fans de U2 a la sortie du stade de france  je les avait croisés a l'allée :rateau:


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2009)

les forums de mac g on encore frappé... iphone réparé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2009)

Bon... Tant qu'à pas dormir, autant que vous en profitiez pour vous perfectionner dans les langues étrangères... :love:

[YOUTUBE]O8IkoxJpWcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonne nuit tardif à tous 

Tient, Patoch est redevenu ami avec ce topic  
Les coups de boule, sa détend


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... Tant qu'à pas dormir, autant que vous en profitiez pour vous perfectionner dans les langues étrangères... :love:



Le langage des signes, c'est pas mal aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Un Pouet juste à temps.


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Juillet 2009)

les nuiteux !!

Et histoire de vous donner l'envie de voyager .... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xCuA-JZdMDM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xCuA-JZdMDM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------




havez a dit:


> Tient, Patoch est redevenu ami avec ce topic
> Les coups de boule, sa détend



Patoch ..... une grande brute avec un coeur bien tendre  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

On démarre avec Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Tom Petty et Roger McGuinn (du groupe The Byrds).
[YOUTUBE]Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Neil Young, Tom Petty e Roger McGuinn[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Patoch ..... une grande brute avec un coeur bien tendre  :love:



Ah ouai. Tiens. Mets-toi à quatre pattes. Il va te prendre la tension.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

On démarre avec Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Tom Petty et Roger McGuinn (du groupe The Byrds).
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IKBSIyK_GSE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IKBSIyK_GSE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## laurent_iMac (16 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah ouai. Tiens. Mets-toi à quatre pattes. Il va te prendre la tension.



Pas de bol, j'ai pas de tension et en plus je cours comme un lapin :affraid:


----------



## havez (17 Juillet 2009)

J'ouvre les portes ce soir  avec quelques bien belles vidéos :sleep: 

*ColdPlay - Fix You* :love:
[YOUTUBE]skUJ-B6oVDQ[/YOUTUBE]

And 

*Petite présentation de Final Cut Studio 2 *
[YOUTUBE]LDR4od67i3g[/YOUTUBE]


Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## laurent_iMac (17 Juillet 2009)

les nuiteux

Il semble cette nuit, pleuvoir sur une p'tite partie de la France ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmCpOKtN8ME&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rmCpOKtN8ME&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Et c'est aussi histoire de rappeler qu'il existe heureusement l'amour :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sFGi2aSk220&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sFGi2aSk220&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Je sais pas vous, mais mais, j'ai une soudaine envi de saucisson


----------



## laurent_iMac (17 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je sais pas vous, mais mais, j'ai une soudaine envi de saucisson



Moi cela serait plutôt une glace au citron et vanille ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bCkcCK4x4X4&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bCkcCK4x4X4&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## havez (18 Juillet 2009)

C'est reparti pour une douce nuit :sleep: avec de l'humour Belge 

*Bye bye Belgium? :rateau:*
[YOUTUBE]RRmQl_oonLc[/YOUTUBE]

and 

*Petit résumé tout en rime, et en écho 
*[YOUTUBE]ddxRJrPOo1o[/YOUTUBE]



Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## laurent_iMac (18 Juillet 2009)

les nuiteux et particulièrement à Havez qui vient hanter ces lieux de manière nocturne 

Histoire de nous remuer le "popotin" :love: un morceau d'anthologie de guitare (avec une histoire de lanière) ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGQioxzli-w&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nGQioxzli-w&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
_Extrait vidéo du film The Last Waltz de Martin S._


----------



## havez (18 Juillet 2009)

C'est vrai que je passe souvent par ici 
Comme dit la chanson 

[YOUTUBE]zodISvI2XS0[/YOUTUBE]

(vidéo prise au hasard sur Youtube )

Pas insomniaque, juste en vacance  

En tout cas, bonne nuit encore  à toi aussi laurent_iMac :style:


----------



## laurent_iMac (18 Juillet 2009)

havez a dit:


> Pas insomniaque, juste en vacance
> En tout cas, bonne nuit encore  à toi aussi laurent_iMac :style:



Pour ma part, ni insomniaque ni en vacance, simplement à bosser un peu la nuit. Mais dans quelques jours, direction très très loin d'ici puisque je serais en vacance.
Et comme je m'y vois déjà .... :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4e6gH4yUl2k&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4e6gH4yUl2k&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Bonne vacance à toi ​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2009)

On dit bonnes vacances au pluriel, mes chéris.
Au singulier, c'est un peu vide...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juillet 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Patoch ..... une grande brute avec un coeur bien tendre  :love:



Et ta grosse ; elle a la fesse molle ?...


----------



## havez (23 Juillet 2009)

Et c'est reparti pour une douce nuit... pluvieuse 
Avec quelques découvertes vidéos bien sur ^^
On ne change pas ses bonnes habitudes 


*Poster officiel de Saw VI* _Pas vraiment une vidéo, mais événement* oblige _
[YOUTUBE]AqL6QUX4SNE[/YOUTUBE]

et ^^

*Talk - ColdPlay in Viva la Vida Tour :love: (2008)*
[YOUTUBE]I8Sm-MoAlVY[/YOUTUBE]

Voilà 
En vous souhaitant encore de bonnes vacanceS   et une nuit bien fraîche 

Bonne nuit à tous 

(*= Aujourd'hui 17h serra dévoilé le premier Teaser/Trailer de Saw VI au MOVIE-CON de San Diego  )


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2009)

COME BACK IN THE WORLD.........

alors comment vas la nuit?


----------



## rabisse (31 Juillet 2009)

Le petit dernier nous donne du fil à retordre ce soir......:sleep:
Bonjour & bonne nuit....
We used to say:"Hell we're young..."


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2009)

Vi&#8230;

Je l'avais oublié celui-là&#8230;
La dernière fois que je suis passé, j'ai parlé de cela&#8230;



Je dois dire que j'ai essayé de reproduire cette version&#8230;
Pas pratique du tout&#8230;
L'axe de rotation est bien trop haut par rapport aux roues avant&#8230;
que j'ai monté en 16"&#8230;
Ça tangue&#8230; 
Pas de mal de mer mais quelques frayeurs sur le bitume&#8230;









first version​





Alors, j'ai radicalement modifier le bicycle&#8230;
Je me suis rapproché d'une version plus dans les règles&#8230;
Avec tous les enjeux que cela comporte&#8230;
Et c'est maintenant plus stable&#8230;
Plus confortable&#8230;









_&#8230;Doté d'un volume de 150 litres et de 21 vitesses,
ce triporteur est le véhicule idéal des citadins atypiques&#8230;_​








triporteur&#8230;​



:love:
:style:


----------



## toys (31 Juillet 2009)

je peut plus bouger j'ai eux chat qui me scouate....

un sur le dos et un sur les cuisses .... je crois que je vais dormir là.........


----------



## laurent_iMac (4 Août 2009)

Bonsoir les nuiteux ........
Et oui, je suis de retour de vacance  mais bientôt je repars pour l'Egypte, alors en attendant ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2uj4pUD7YwI&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2uj4pUD7YwI&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Et vous, vous étiez où ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2009)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Et vous, vous étiez où ?



C'est une perche ou pas


----------



## Macadamia (4 Août 2009)

en jamaiiiiique !!!!


----------



## laurent_iMac (4 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est une perche ou pas



A toi de deviner 

Et histoire de me trémousser seul derrière mon écran .....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMOkfI7wCrI&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hMOkfI7wCrI&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (6 Août 2009)

yo yo yo como esta in la casa del sol.


----------



## twinworld (10 Août 2009)

pour celles et ceux qui, comme moi, n'arrivent pas à dormir

[youtube]bLtpeaFh-YY[/youtube]


----------



## yret (11 Août 2009)

Maintenant il fait nuit plus tôt, alors on peut venir ici plus tôt 

Je vois que les occupations sont toujours les mêmes d'ailleurs ...


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2009)

yret a dit:


> Maintenant il fait nuit plus tôt, alors on peut venir ici plus tôt








toys a dit:


> on ne poste que entre 00H00 et 06H00 (en gros je crois que s'est la seul règle)



La règle est la règle, nuit ou pas. Même si tu t'endors sur le cercle polaire, c'est minuit, heure de Paris.


----------



## havez (12 Août 2009)

Allez, hop comme promis 



Coldplay - Politik

[YOUTUBE]P54iLHkrtPA[/YOUTUBE]​

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2009)

Un jour viendra, tous les morceaux de coldplay auront été postés ici bas...


Alors peut-être ce fil intéressant redeviendra. 

:sleep:





edit : et je fais des rimes de merde si je veux.


----------



## Chang (12 Août 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un jour viendra, tous les morceaux de coldplay auront été postés ici bas...
> 
> 
> Alors peut-être ce fil intéressant redeviendra.



Si tu veux on poste du Etienne Daho ... il chante pas fort, ca reveillera pas ceux qui dorment face contre le clavier ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Silence, les deux nazes !... 

Bon, allez...
Vais mettre la viande dans le torchon...
Marre du boulot, gros dodo... :sleep:


----------



## havez (12 Août 2009)

Bah je suis fan de ColdPlay :love: 
Et je ne poste pas que ça en passant 
Pes, Animation, etc...

On est pas naze, plutôt insomniaque et en groupe hors-Horde


----------



## havez (13 Août 2009)

C'est reparti pour une nouvelle nuit :sleep:
Avec une nouvelle année qui me tombe dessus 
Et de 14 

Enfin, on a dit que je suis trop ColdPlay 
Alors, je vais un peu changer de registre 

*Blackout 
*[YOUTUBE]HObFRvk5loM[/YOUTUBE]​

et 


_Evolution of Dance 2 _
[YOUTUBE]inLBPVG8oEU[/YOUTUBE]​


Bonne nuit à tous 


(Ps: j'offre au 3 premiers qui poste ce soir une coupe verte de Veuve Clicquot :love:
Si si, la spéciale MacGé par la maison vBulletin   )


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

Euh, finalement tu veux pas revenir à ces bouses de Coldplay?


----------



## havez (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh, finalement tu veux pas revenir à ces bouses de Coldplay?



Faut savoir :rateau::rateau:

Evidemment, je sais plus te bouler  
Une prochaine fois


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Août 2009)

A mince, je n'avais pas vu que ça fermait à 0h30 en août


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2009)

havez a dit:


> Enfin, on a dit que je suis trop ColdPlay



Arrête de jouer avec ta DSi dans le congélateur de tes parents 



jpmiss a dit:


> Euh, finalement tu veux pas revenir à ces bouses de Coldplay?



Ah bah nan Continue !! Mais pas trop quand même


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Août 2009)

Yop, passe pour dire bonne nuits aux retardataires 
Il se fait tard quand même ^^'


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2009)

Merde ça faisait un bail que je m'étais pas tapé une insomnie comme ça :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Août 2009)

Ah bah encore mieux, 0h40 et ça n'a toujours pas ouvert. Fallait dire qu'il y avait une fermeture estivale


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2009)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Août 2009)

Bonsoir!

...

















...















...











Bonne nuit!!


----------



## Florian.C (14 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Dites moi, je me pose une question. Je viens de voir la MàJ sur le Refurb, un modèle m'intéresse mais je n'ai pas suffisamment sur mon compte en banque. J'ai envoyé un gros chèque à encaisser aujourd'hui, le compte devrait être approvisionné Samedi. Si je commande là maintenant, Apple va rejeter la commande de suite ou attendre quelques jours auquel cas, mon compte bancaire sera ok ?

Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h35 ----------

Et ben je me le suis fais tirer


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2009)

havez a dit:


> On est pas naze, plutôt insomniaque et en groupe hors-Horde


Ah, mais c'était pas toi, le(s) naze(s) !... 
P'tit crayonné fini malgré ma garde de nuit... 
Vais m'coucher avant qu'on me réveille... :sleep:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (15 Août 2009)

Eh bah moi, j'arrive pas à dormir! Je peux pas m'empêcher de faire joujou avec ma 10A432


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Eh bah moi, j'arrive pas à dormir! Je peux pas m'empêcher de faire joujou avec ma 10A432



Mui, enfin, c'est Leopard en plus rapide quoi 

Mais fait joujou s'tu veux :rateau:


----------



## toys (17 Août 2009)

les vacance sont fini demain matin s'est travail alors hop au lit.


----------



## Pooley (18 Août 2009)

allez faut tenir jusqu'à la première semaine de septembre et le voyage en Italie.

ça commence à devenir dur là.

Bonne nuit...

zZzZzZzZzZzZ:sleep:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2009)

Coupez le son 

[YOUTUBE]6CRkNKB2Gsw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Août 2009)

C'est pour moi, il a fait chaud aujourd'hui, j'attendais l'ouverture avec impatience


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

Ça pionce dur, là d'dans !... 
J'vais faire pareil, tiens !... 

:sleep:


----------



## giga64 (25 Août 2009)

...
Et toi, comme une algue doucement ballottée par le vent
Dans les sables du lit tu remues en rêvant
...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Août 2009)

T'as déjà vu une algue ballotée par le vent toi?
Allez collez vous ça dans les étiquettes, ça vous changera un peu.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cl-5TrGakWY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cl-5TrGakWY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Tas de bande-mou.


----------



## poki2_fr (27 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, 

C'est la première fois que je poste pour ne rien dire, si ce n'est : je n'arrive pas à dormir.
D'ailleurs, j'en oubli de signer.

Poki2


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Août 2009)

Après m'être taper une blonde je tiens quand même à fêter les 250 ans de la guinness


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Août 2009)

On ferme ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Faut croire que ça ne va pas tarder


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Tant que le poisson a de l'oxygène dans l'aquarium... 

Sinon.

[YOUTUBE]AwzaifhSw2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

En effet mademoiselle, c'est bien pour moi la commande


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)

bah elle était pas si pourrie ta soirée finalement


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est après quelques bières que les soirées deviennent sympathiques


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

Déjà entendu ça quelque part! 
Pas de digestif au programme?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Non je prendrais juste le plat de résistance, la barmaid


----------



## Macuserman (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5203891 a dit:
			
		

> Non je prendrais juste le plat de résistance, la barmaid


Faut)il encore qu'elle en offre, de la résistance! 

Tu sautes donc le hors d'oeuvre? 
Et au dessert ce sera?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Putain! C'est vraiment le Cambodge, ce fil de nécessiteux... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h26 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Tant que le poisson a de l'oxygène dans l'aquarium...
> 
> Sinon.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AwzaifhSw2c[/YOUTUBE]



Y'en a un au moins qui aime la nuit... :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

Dehors les poivrots


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5206572 a dit:
			
		

> Dehors les poivrots



C'est plutôt les buveurs de flotte, le blème... 

[YOUTUBE]s39qXYIlmB4&[/YOUTUBE]

*DEBOUT LES MORTS!!!*


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2009)

c'est quoi ce bordel !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

*GNAAAAAAAA!!!! *

[YOUTUBE]Y_gAVZBKoMI[/YOUTUBE]


  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h14 ----------

[YOUTUBE]4Li129UrLJM[/YOUTUBE]   



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

On va pouvoir boire quelque chose ici bordel ?


----------



## itako (7 Septembre 2009)

Moi je vais prendre une  cucaracha et une botte.

et quelques pistaches !


----------



## toys (7 Septembre 2009)

petite partie de poker fini et sa a bien fini pour moi.
:rose::love:


----------



## itako (8 Septembre 2009)

Je m'éclaire a la lumière des turntables, ça y est, c'est la nuit, la vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

C'était juste nocturne.
Comme ça. Coup de biglo.
Elle accoure. 
La parlotte difficile.

Tant pis. On passe sous la douche.
Les grillons dehors, nous deux, dans la cabine.
Massage, peau aligoté et Petit Marseillais.
Pression, dépression.

Humide, dans la serviette.
Membré, phacochère en cavale.
Descente dans la cave.
L'antre de mes nuits.

Les draps maintenant.
Jeter, de ci de là, les pauvres pièces, pétales.
Le pistil est là, nu. Ca bourgeonne.
On s'égare au milieu des baisers.

Les trucs zabituel.
Entre deux colonnes, je m'impose.
Du souffle. De l'air. 
Humide, encore.

Je m'efface, m'oublie et m'abandonne.
Il n'y a pas de rythme.
Elle picore l'air.
J'étouffe.

J'ai disparu.
Debout, assis, allongé, ...je ne ressens rien.
Moins mou qu'hier, plus qu'avant hier.
Elle souffle.

Accéléré, le temps passe.
Je m'éloigne le plus loin possible.
Mais elle continue, m'envahit.
Je ne veux pas.

Elle chante une mélodie.
Mes oreilles déconnectent.
Trop insupportable.
Elle s'arrête puis s'allonge.

Essoufflé, tout les deux.
Sourire en biais.
Ailleurs, mais pas ici.
Je ne ressens rien.

Rhabillage. 
Clope. 
Elle file.
"_Bonne nuit_"


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

ALLEZ C'EST PARTI    

Bon bah je rentre dormir


----------



## toys (10 Septembre 2009)

idem mais avec la crève en plus...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

bon minuit et tout le monde il est parti


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213978 a dit:
			
		

> bon minuit et tout le monde il est parti




Coucou et bonne nuit !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Wai va te couché toi, y a école tout à l'heure


----------



## toys (11 Septembre 2009)

2h ou presque s'est l'heure de 2000 ans d'histoire sur france inter.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Septembre 2009)

toys a dit:


> 2h ou presque s'est l'heure de 2000 ans d'histoire sur france inter.


C'est entre 23h15 et 1h qu'il faut écouter 


2000 ans... *, tu les rattrapes en podcast  

* (entre autres)


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> C'est entre 23h15 et 1h qu'il faut écouter
> 
> 
> 2000 ans... *, tu les rattrapes en podcast
> ...



wai mais les pod cast sa me gave.

mais moi je préfaire la tranche 1H00 4H00
avant j'ai mieux a faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Septembre 2009)

_*IT SUCKS!!!!*_

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6HqDKDBh5s&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6HqDKDBh5s&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​



Après... a-t-on vraiment besoin d'images qui bougent? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h52 ----------

Allez... pis tant que j'y suis, une tite douceur...
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Px05vGKthlY&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Px05vGKthlY&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​

Bonne noire les mômes.
Soyez sages, pétez rien, et surtout, surtout, fermez vos gueules.


----------



## Chang (12 Septembre 2009)

Aieuuuh les z'oreilles ... :hein: ...


----------



## laurent_iMac (14 Septembre 2009)

Pouf ...pouf, les chameaux sont fatigué et les nuits sont blanches et pourtant .....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pW_aOIpDiQM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pW_aOIpDiQM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Allez courage les nuiteux


----------



## toys (15 Septembre 2009)

je crois que je suis surveiller!!!!!



ps le premier qui dit que je perd mes cheveux......


a raison.


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Septembre 2009)

Yep .... Bon Z'anniv MacGé 
Et voici mon petit cadeau pour toute la rédaction .... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZJbXLNvNnIc&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZJbXLNvNnIc&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Allez hop, encore une nuit qui commence :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h44 ----------




toys a dit:


> je crois que je suis surveiller!!!!!
> ps le premier qui dit que je perd mes cheveux......
> a raison.



As tu pensé que c'est peut-être à cause de ton chat qui dors sur ton crâne ? :rose:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Hello Mc Fly... Y a quelqu'un la dedans ?


----------



## laurent_iMac (17 Septembre 2009)

Et bien, je croyais que les nuiteux venaient fouler les lieux plus souvent ?
Cela ne semble pas être le cas et c'est bien dommage.
Allez, pour vous inviter à revenir ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mnqj31VPNoE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mnqj31VPNoE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Bonne journée à ceux du jour, moi je pars me coucher. Il fait encore chaud pour prendre un vélo et hop .... dans mon lit !


----------



## toys (18 Septembre 2009)

3 heures du matin et j'ai pas envie de dormir.

juste un debut de fatigue mais rien de precis.

le marchand de sable n'a pas du réussir a suivre la suite de déménagement qui se sont passer.

si quelqu'un a son 06 je suis preneur.


----------



## boodou (18 Septembre 2009)

En fait t'es pas couche tard, t'es juste couche très tôt !


----------



## toys (21 Septembre 2009)

ah sa s'est sur arthure  mais s'est de plus en plus lourd.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MImY4FwSUvc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MImY4FwSUvc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

Plus sérieusement il y a quoi à boire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

J'en veux bien un second ça m'aidera à m'endormir


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2009)

dans se cas rien de tel qu'un bon thé ou une tisane.


le pisse mémé comme on dit par chez nous.


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2009)

l'insomnie s'est comme la calvitie s'est le matin devant le miroir que s'est le plus dure a supporter. 

(morgan papin 4H10 du matin)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5HNk5adESE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f5HNk5adESE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
@0:50

Yanlolcoule est reviendu mais on a perdu ari51 ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Yanlolcoule est reviendu mais on a perdu ari51 ?


Tristesse et calamités...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2009)

0:34

[YOUTUBE]lbV9lRgMUg0[/YOUTUBE]

:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h34 ----------



[YOUTUBE]YX-Ru1XkNZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

allez webo&#8217; : une petite tisane et au lit


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2009)

C'lui là aussi tu peux le fermer.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Il y a quoi à boire ici à part les mojitos et les tisanes de mamy Nephou ?


----------



## toys (24 Septembre 2009)

hola moins fort ici on s'entend plus parlez.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

@Vezoul #1 :
D'abord ce n'est pas un verre de mojito mais un verre de Caipirinha (va pas tout mélanger )

Et puisque t'as soif,




(dessus, c'est de la canelle, parce que c'est meilleur :love


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Septembre 2009)

merci bien, j'adore la cannelle, mais encore plus celle alcoolisée    

Bon je t'offres le whisky    






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------




toys a dit:


> hola moins fort ici on s'entend plus parlez.



Du moment qu'on s'entend boire, et *GLOU*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

J'suis plus rhum, désolé   

Et puis, la canelle est à la liqueur de raisin


----------



## toys (6 Octobre 2009)

l'heure du dodo a sonner les npn et les pnp ont eux raison de mon cerveau. en tous cas s'est des gros branlleur les vendeur de composant éléctronique il sont pas foutu de faire la diferance entre deux transitor.


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2009)

toys a dit:


> l'heure du dodo a sonner les npn et les pnp ont eux raison de mon cerveau. en tous cas s'est des gros branlleur les vendeur de composant éléctronique il sont pas foutu de faire la diferance entre deux transitor.



La loi de Murphy () dit qu'un transistor npn est en général un pnp (comprenne qui pourra)

Autrement, je rentre du boulot
Fatigué après une nuit de peinture en décors mais on ne va pas se plaindre 
Il est tard, je parle de moi à la troisième personne et je décompresse


----------



## toys (10 Octobre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> La loi de Murphy () dit qu'un transistor npn est en général un pnp (comprenne qui pourra)
> 
> Autrement, je rentre du boulot
> Fatigué après une nuit de peinture en décors mais on ne va pas se plaindre
> Il est tard, je parle de moi à la troisième personne et je décompresse



wai les loi a la con s'est fait pour être contournée.

en tous cas je pense que mon problème ne viens pas du npn mais j'ai un condo qui a pas ductenir le choque.

entous cas sa ait un moment que je me prend la tête sur se projet.


----------



## puregeof (25 Octobre 2009)

J'ai connu une époque où ce fil était plus animé.
Enfin, j'avais oublié qu'on changeait d'heur cette nuit.
Sur ma montre il est encore 4h45 alors que sur mon iMac il est 3h45.
Comme chaque année on rentre dans l'hiver à reculons. 
Bonne nuit à tous :sleep:


----------



## toys (27 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> J'ai connu une époque où ce fil était plus animé.
> Enfin, j'avais oublié qu'on changeait d'heur cette nuit.
> Sur ma montre il est encore 4h45 alors que sur mon iMac il est 3h45.
> Comme chaque année on rentre dans l'hiver à reculons.
> Bonne nuit à tous :sleep:



alors sa s'est sur fini les nuit a 200 messages,

a croire que les gens ne travaille plus que personne n'a de projet a finir pour hier, tous se perd ma pauvre simone, tous se perd.


----------



## mamyblue (27 Octobre 2009)

Moi je sais jamais si on recule ou si on avance, alors pour l'instant je vais tout droit pour trouver mon lit :sleep: 

Bonne nuit tout le monde et à demain


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonne nuit de l'hosto :rateau:
Non je ne suis pas patient


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

ben c'est du joli de poster sur le fofo au lieu de bosser :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2009)

Je ne travail pas dans le domaine medical :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Novembre 2009)

mamyblue a dit:


> Moi je sais jamais si on recule ou si on avance...



Nan, la chanson, c'est "Tu avances ou te recule..........."  ...  ... :affraid: ...

Ho pitain, j'suis fatigué moi... :rateau:


----------



## toys (17 Novembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nan, la chanson, c'est "Tu avances ou te recule..........."  ...  ... :affraid: ...
> 
> Ho pitain, j'suis fatigué moi... :rateau:



j'ai pas osé la faire, et pour temps j'ai pas beaucoup de retenue.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je ne travail pas dans le domaine medical :rateau:


Tu y fais quoi du coup la nuit ?


----------



## toys (17 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Tu y fais quoi du coup la nuit ?



il controle une bandes de fous qui poste plus vite que leur ombre.


----------



## dambo (17 Novembre 2009)

Moi je dis qu'il est temps d'aller se coucher !!

Bonne nuit


----------



## freefalling (17 Novembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Moi je dis qu'il est temps d'aller se coucher !!
> 
> Bonne nuit



Pile +1H , je suis


----------



## mamyblue (17 Novembre 2009)

freefalling a dit:


> Pile +1H , je suis



Je crois que tout le monde est au lit sauf nous deux , je commence à :sleep: et jre vais en profiter pour essayer de dormir 

Bonne nuit et @  + je vois que je suis la dernière à moins que mon parrain soit encore dans le coin  gros bisous pour toi


----------



## Crespi (18 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JU6lXOjP5XU[/YOUTUBE]

Meet me in Montauk, ouais.
Juste près du vent, des vagues et de la lune. 

S'oublier.


----------



## toys (18 Novembre 2009)

dodo............ (ou pas)


----------



## Grug (18 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]gbUKSsUX-5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (19 Novembre 2009)

00h44 
le cerveaux qui bouillonne, j'ai faim et plus rien a mangé.

je préduit que la nuit vas être dur et longue, 

pas envie de dormir, mais pas envie de resté éveiller non plus.

l'être ou ne pas l'être du coup s'est plus moi qui décide, mais mon cerveaux


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1a0Y-CRx4nE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1a0Y-CRx4nE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

La marche Turque de Mozart comme base pour un morceau de rap vraiment impressionnant :rateau: (et y a pas d'accélération... juste, je sais pas comment il fait, mais en live c'est pareil  )

Je l'écoute en boucle... ça booste


----------



## toys (19 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1a0Y-CRx4nE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1a0Y-CRx4nE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> La marche Turque de Mozart comme base pour un morceau de rap vraiment impressionnant :rateau: (et y a pas d'accélération... juste, je sais pas comment il fait, mais en live c'est pareil  )
> 
> Je l'écoute en boucle... ça booste



s'est pas mal mais qui a fait se morceau? le mix est super louche la voie est mal mixé.


----------



## gildas1 (19 Novembre 2009)

c'est Busdriver, un rapper anglais... (c'est indiqué sur la vidéo)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a tout bon, et c'est pas mal mixé, juste le mec chante come ça (pour l'avoir entendu en live, je peux te le confirmer...)


----------



## toys (20 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> gildas1 a tout bon, et c'est pas mal mixé, juste le mec chante come ça (pour l'avoir entendu en live, je peux te le confirmer...)



s'est bien se que je dit sa sonne live pas album un mix rapide sans conformation de la voie sans traitement. 


s'est un choix mais je suis pas fan bonne prod bien masteriser derrière mais la voie a un son de live.


----------



## Cleveland (20 Novembre 2009)

Bien le bonjour par ici


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)

les user's

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZfUAMehb24&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cZfUAMehb24&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

(dommage pour les basses :siffle:)
Hormis l'audio pourrave&#8230;
(Beautiful Day est interpreté un peu différement que d'habitude)


----------



## twinworld (20 Novembre 2009)

Ah la Porte de Brandebourg... ça m'a replongé dans mes souvenirs d'été 95, purée ce qu'il avait fait chaud à cette Love Parade !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]UPe0MGivXa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Novembre 2009)

toys a dit:


> s'est bien se que je dit sa sonne live pas album un mix rapide sans conformation de la voie sans traitement.
> 
> 
> s'est un choix mais je suis pas fan bonne prod bien masteriser derrière mais la voie a un son de live.



Effectivement, pas très travaillé ce son. Je présume que c'est volontaire, et ça ne me dérange pas trop en fait. Mais je comprends tout à fait que ça gène..


----------



## gildas1 (20 Novembre 2009)

il a tjrs souhaiter conserver cette image très underground... tous ses clips sont comme ça


----------



## toys (20 Novembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Effectivement, pas très travaillé ce son. Je présume que c'est volontaire, et ça ne me dérange pas trop en fait. Mais je comprends tout à fait que ça gène..



en fait s'est surtout que la bande son elle est super travailler niveaux son donc sa tranche un peut.


----------



## gildas1 (20 Novembre 2009)

garde en tete que c'est une video de youtube donc bon le son est tres tres moyen


----------



## toys (20 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> garde en tete que c'est une video de youtube donc bon le son est tres tres moyen



ha oui mais y a pas photo là... c'est un parti prix que j'aime pas.
si s'est un defaut de youtube sa détruit la voie et la bande son mais pas 1 sur 2 ...

deuxieme tentative de dodo... j'espert que sa vas marché se coup ci.


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]P8Zk5PLlhLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (21 Novembre 2009)

la kriss nous a quitté les dimanche matin ne serons plus comme avant.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2009)

:sleep: dingue ce que les nuits deviennent courtes avec deux enfants :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Novembre 2009)

Bon, je peste sur UPS cette nuit, qui tarde à me livrer mon colis. Du coup je ne sais pas quand faire l'ultime backup, vu que c'est reporté à chaque fois que je pense être le moment opportun.
La nuit est longue et courte à la fois du coup !


----------



## toys (27 Novembre 2009)

vas peté les plomb a force de ne pas dormir....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h03 ----------

aller bientôt 6H on ferme.

pas un client se soir...  encore un bar qui vas mettre la clef sous la porte.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Ben c'était drolement bien


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]DbYtqAWDF2U[/YOUTUBE]​
Ouais vivement jeudi


----------



## mamyblue (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonne nuit tout le monde !!!

Mozilla Firefox ne voulait plus me faire naviguer finalement je l'ai désinstaller et comme le hasard parfois fait  bien les choses,  je suis revenue avec Safari4 et voilà  

Bon je vais ausssi me coucher car tout le monde dort @+


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

faites de beaux rêves. 

[YOUTUBE]0-b8xV4dxvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

Vous fermez tôt, vous avez perdu votre licence de Bar de nuit ou quoi ?


----------



## bokeh (10 Décembre 2009)

Walking Dead Tome 1 fini...
Même pas peur 

Tome 1 VO en ligne


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Décembre 2009)

BUUUUUUUUUURPS


----------



## freefalling (11 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JzNW7IBXL_A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JzNW7IBXL_A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2009)

tain c'est quand même lieux le porno sur le web aujourdui


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (12 Décembre 2009)

La nuit, son calme... moment idéal pour profiter d'un Sennheiser HD-25 en tout quiétude


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> La nuit, son calme... moment idéal pour profiter d'un Sennheiser HD-25 en tout quiétude



sa vaut pas les sony


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vtKaLia882U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (21 Décembre 2009)

Et bien moi je l'aime Bettie Page , na :king:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pDTA1HI8iWY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pDTA1HI8iWY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Décembre 2009)




----------



## itako (21 Décembre 2009)

toys a dit:


> sa vaut pas les sony



Ta une ref en sony? par ce que moi je suis aussi HD-25.


----------



## toys (22 Décembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Ta une ref en sony? par ce que moi je suis aussi HD-25.



le sony MDR-7506 
il est beaucoup moins flateur que le dh25 mais aussi beaucoup plus proche du réel.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2009)

toys a dit:


> sa vaut pas les sony


Ca dépend quels Sony ^^

Toute façon je vais tenter Earsonics bientôt.. enfin, je devrais déjà en profiter, mais Colissimo parle de "cas de force majeure" pour le 24 décembre et en profite pour ne pas livrer. Pour un colis qui aurait du d'ailleurs arriver le 23, mais y a eu une grève je ne sais où sur le trajet du colis.

Si seulement tout le monde utilisait FedEx et UPS 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------




toys a dit:


> le sony MDR-7506
> il est beaucoup moins flateur que le dh25 mais aussi beaucoup plus proche du réel.



Ah j'aurai dit pile l'inverse


----------



## toys (29 Décembre 2009)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Ca dépend quels Sony ^^
> 
> Ah j'aurai dit pile l'inverse



ha non le hd 25 a été conçue pour les dj et le sonny pour la sonorisation. si certain le trouve flatteur s'est que son spectre de grave vas plus loin mais il n'y a pas la la bosse des 80-125 comme sur les HD 25


----------



## ficelle (29 Décembre 2009)

on part quelques mois, et ça devient "avis aux utilisateurs de Sony" ?


----------



## twinworld (30 Décembre 2009)

j'espère que tout le monde Le Festin de Babeth !


----------



## havez (30 Décembre 2009)

Ha tiens, je me disais que je l'avais oublié ce topic :rose:

Après un bon petit texte tapé avec OmmWriter (programme tout simple, gratuit, mais super à l'utilisation  ), je viens lire tous les messages Sony  

Sinon, qui a le Lumix TZ7 par ici? 
Personnellement, je l'ai depuis quelques jours, et sa qualité vidéo ne fait que m'étonner  
(pas à la auteur de mes caméras Sony (et la Panavision, qu'il y a si longtemps que je l'ai utilisée  ) je l'avoue  )



Aller, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## havez (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonne nuit et bonne année les insomniaques  
(et c'est parti pour une nuit blanche  )


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAaaaaaAAAAAAaaaaaaAAAAAAaa


aller vous avez eu peur et ne dite pas que s'est pas vrai.


----------



## gildas1 (2 Janvier 2010)

Ouais bof pas tant que ça...

Bon je pense que cette nuit va être ma première nuit blanche de l'année 

Youpiiiiiii


----------



## Philippe (3 Janvier 2010)

Tranquillisons-nous.

Demain, apéro  !






[YOUTUBE]45plcASqWkQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (4 Janvier 2010)

demain boulo....


ha non pas demain.après demain


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2010)

Tiens !...
'lut, l'champion d'l'orthographe !...


----------



## Cleveland (4 Janvier 2010)

Salut par ici !!!!

Ca faisait longtemps !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sJcc1IrcdfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (5 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OxbJ9RHf3c8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OxbJ9RHf3c8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2010)

heu il y a une crise sur la bonne musique en ce moment?

pour quoi tous le monde ecoute de la M...E:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFlfMmpkv0E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NFlfMmpkv0E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Bonne nuit 

@tiruhm : si t'aimes pas la musique, t'auras autre chose :p


----------



## gildas1 (6 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ZmQvDhSFLU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ZmQvDhSFLU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

tiens ça va changer un peu!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

toys a dit:


> heu il y a une crise sur la bonne musique en ce moment?
> 
> pour quoi tous le monde ecoute de la M...E:mouais:



On essaie de te noyer. Glandu.


----------



## twinworld (8 Janvier 2010)

l'autre jour, je suis tombé sur Gong à la radio... Du coup, j'ai acheté 4 albums

[youtube]_-x6EN5e9h4[/youtube]


----------



## Philippe (9 Janvier 2010)

Très bon investissement ! si j'avais été plus prudent, j'aurais toujours en ma possession (je ne cite que ceux dont je suis certain) _Camembert Électrique_, _Flying Teapot_ et _Angel's Egg_ que j'avais achetés en leur temps ...

Tiens celui-là on ne me l'a pas piqué :

[YOUTUBE]8VhQ1N6_AHQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]M1Kqf5gPsdg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​
album un peu mythique, auquel participèrent plusieurs musiciens de Gong.
Ma platine est foutue mais j'ai toujours le LP :love:

Souvenirs souvenirs ... :rose:


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2010)

c'est celle-ci que j'ai entendue à la radio 

[youtube]yqMFDzWYdyE[/youtube]

sur l'album "Zero to Infinity" sorti en 2000. Pis après j'ai acheté "Angels Egg", "Flying Teapot" et "You".


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2010)

*Voeux de bonne année poétiques:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z98uJFMwGeA


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> On essaie de te noyer. Glandu.



ho s'est pas comme celà que tu vas y arrivée j'ai tenus des concert bien pire.


----------



## freefalling (12 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xtiQVzazbqA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xtiQVzazbqA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]aNczli0kT5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-zZ2RKe2ZlY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-zZ2RKe2ZlY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Rien de mieux qu'un peu de musique pour la nuit.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHDlin4PtjY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CHDlin4PtjY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WNqBrOpUPe8[/YOUTUBE]​
n


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai essayé de regarder ma vidéo avec ta musique. Y'a pas à dire, c'est mieux 

Merci


----------



## laurent_iMac (14 Janvier 2010)

La nuit commence doucement, enfin presque  avec un barbu. Un ....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CNtlGwYJCUQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CNtlGwYJCUQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2010)

au lit


----------



## freefalling (14 Janvier 2010)

et alors, ça ronfle avant 3h ici :sleep: ?? 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BppSyrbt2Rc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BppSyrbt2Rc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

En live :
http://vimeo.com/5993034
{pas moyen d'intégrer du Vimeo sur le forum .. ?}


----------



## laurent_iMac (15 Janvier 2010)

Serais-je le premier pour cette nuit ? j'espère que non !
Bon, comme je viens de me "farcir" dans la journée précédente une bonne partie de la discographie d'un groupe anglais bien mal connu   et que j'aime bien en faire profiter, à la une .... à la deux .... sorti de mon chapeau .....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/glUFjjkYuAk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/glUFjjkYuAk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Et bonne nuit aux nuiteux .......


----------



## sc3fab (15 Janvier 2010)

Nuit calme et non agitée !!

dans ces conditions : 

[youtube]Py5DU9nb5lo&NR=1[/youtube]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h01 ----------

Oh et puis me, vu que j'y pense actuellement et qu'il s'est cassé le c, je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne vous en ferais pas profiter 


[youtube]REBBpmOZOFA&feature=related[/youtube]​

bonne nuit


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2010)

Je pensais pas qu'il pourrait devenir aussi sexy David Duchovny..
teo, je te hais :love:

Bon, allez je vais _californiquer_.


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Je pensais pas qu'il pourrait devenir aussi sexy David Duchovny..
> teo, je te hais :love:
> 
> Bon, allez je vais _californiquer_.



j'ai pas aimer les 1er episode mais sa deviens drôle en fait


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Janvier 2010)

Les Nocturnes de Chopin par Daniel Barenboim... voilà ce que j'écoute pour la 2ème nuit consécutive


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Janvier 2010)

Moi la nuit je dors


----------



## sc3fab (23 Janvier 2010)

toys a dit:


> j'ai pas aimer les 1er episode mais sa deviens drôle en fait



:mouais:   il faut qd même une sacrée dose d'humour !!

2H37  pas âme qui vive !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h36 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5364494 a dit:
			
		

> Moi la nuit je dors


  :sleep:

_heuuuuu_  la nuit commence à quelle heure pour toi ??       :mouais:


----------



## freefalling (23 Janvier 2010)

4h45 ... pas plus d'agitation



> heuuuuu  la nuit commence à quelle heure pour toi ??



ce qui est certain, c'est qu'elle se termine maintenant pour moi


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Janvier 2010)

Le plus dur dans la nuit, c'est quand on s'est assoupi 2-3heures et qu'on se réveille trop tard pour vraiment profiter du temps restant et trop tôt pour se dire qu'on peut commencer sa journée...


----------



## freefalling (25 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J4-GRH2nDvw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J4-GRH2nDvw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir.

[YOUTUBE]8O3f3PWl5ss[/YOUTUBE]

Au revoir.


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2010)

encore une nuit qui vas être  courte


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Janvier 2010)

4ème nuit d'insomnie consécutive... j'en ai un peu marre, même si c'est vrai qu'avoir des journées de 20h est bien pratique !


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2010)

eddy1103 a dit:


> 4ème nuit d'insomnie consécutive... j'en ai un peu marre, même si c'est vrai qu'avoir des journées de 20h est bien pratique !



 pire moi je dort 3 ou 4 heures n'importe quand et après j'ai 20 22H de réserve d'energie j'en peut plus j'ai rendez vous demain a 7H00 et je pense qu' un moment sa vas mal tombé.


----------



## freefalling (31 Janvier 2010)

A voir et écouter jusqu'à la fin . Sharleen étonnante ... :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qjivwuBVQ7U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qjivwuBVQ7U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (31 Janvier 2010)

Joli moment de fraîcheur


----------



## freefalling (1 Février 2010)

Mes yeux ont commencé à saigner vers 1:50
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i9jz0G-RrDs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i9jz0G-RrDs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (1 Février 2010)

salut les nuitar


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2010)

Poil au dard...


----------



## felox (1 Février 2010)

c'est au poil ça comme réponse !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> pire moi je dort 3 ou 4 heures n'importe quand et après j'ai 20 22H de réserve d'energie j'en peut plus j'ai rendez vous demain a 7H00 et je pense qu' un moment sa vas mal tombé.


Ah ben si tu veux un conseil, un état grippal non identifié avec des maux de têtes et tu passes à un rythme.. normal !
Depuis 4 jours je suis un peu bizarre (ça passe, mais les maux de têtes moins) et du coup j'ai un rythme nuit/jour normal.. (sauf aujourd'hui, mais j'ai bossé du coup ça me décalle un peu)


----------



## freefalling (4 Février 2010)

Pince-mi et Pince-moi sont dans un bateau ...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KYvKle7DmWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KYvKle7DmWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (5 Février 2010)

merde 2H du du mat je l'avais pas vue venir.


----------



## Liosha-K (5 Février 2010)

Pff pas moyen de dormir non plus 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h05 ----------




freefalling a dit:


> Pince-mi et Pince-moi sont dans un bateau ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KYvKle7DmWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KYvKle7DmWE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]




Excellente cette video !!! Du trés grand Serge


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2010)




----------



## freefalling (7 Février 2010)

... promis  mais suis décidément sous le charme de ce live Torino '97

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWcrAQyzuMA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BWcrAQyzuMA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

@aCLR ->


----------



## freefalling (10 Février 2010)

... on se sent soudain si.... si comment dire ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5l7_Zu2AQyQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5l7_Zu2AQyQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5bCShCcD3N0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5bCShCcD3N0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/st16Z2MujmU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/st16Z2MujmU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (17 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]U9KI8ihPHBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (18 Février 2010)

CLIC ME​
PS: seul veilleur nocturne ?


----------



## havez (18 Février 2010)

Non non


----------



## mamyblue (18 Février 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZvmsCzOYzc


----------



## Madeline (18 Février 2010)

il ne fonctionne pas ton lien Mamyblue...
c'est cela que tu voulais poster

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TZvmsCzOYzc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TZvmsCzOYzc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (18 Février 2010)

Bon, en fait recouchez-vous


----------



## freefalling (19 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]K0HSD_i2DvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (23 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pZxeJB5OOiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

première nuit sans rage de dent depuis 3 jours .


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Février 2010)

Nuit paperasse et autre mailings... bon en écoutant Bashung ça passe presque ^^


----------



## toys (25 Février 2010)

nuit sans envie de dormir pour le moment.


----------



## freefalling (9 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Nu8yjmScVxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UyK-g2G3jKo[/YOUTUBE]

Chocolat en tube sur cendrier égyptien.


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2010)

Geekeries d'insomnie&#8230;







j'vous montre ça c'est juste histoire de causer un peu entre 2 vidéos. 
Rythme bizarre en ce moment, 5 heures par nuit, m'ont tout détraqué avec leurs bombes.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5xTnhnkyAHA[/YOUTUBE]

Tchika Boum Tchika Boum Hou !


----------



## gildas1 (13 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fqVdfzUxrlU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fqVdfzUxrlU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas


----------



## freefalling (14 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wsEWmV2aRpU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]PMGXMCNRu5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (14 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qybUFnY7Y8w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qybUFnY7Y8w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Nous on change d'heure cette nuit...
pis vous en Europe ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2010)

non on change pas d'heure.

Par contre on essai de changer nos hommes politiques : c'est pas gagné 

Sinon il parait qu'il fait très/trop doux chez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Tous ce matériel et ses bêtises qu'on s'invente. 
Faudrait juste une vie de sens. 


Exacerbée.



[YOUTUBE]LejDWF9a-Ls[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Madeline (15 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vEc4YWICeXk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vEc4YWICeXk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Mars 2010)

3h45 du matin, et je bosse sur des portraits... la journée de demain (enfin tout à l'heure) va être un calvaire :rateau:


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2010)

Je continue mes insomnies en cliquant des pixels.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2010)

p'tit_rappel@p'tit_louis : 00h00 > 06h00
:mad: On a vu des fermetures temporaires du thread pour ce genre d'événements :mad:
Alors méf


Madeline a dit:


> Nous on change d'heure cette nuit...
> pis vous en Europe ?


Bientôt  (je ne sais jamais quand exactement)


Grug a dit:


> Je continue mes insomnies en cliquant des pixels.


Pas mal du tout 
Continue comme ça  (mais en journée)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (18 Mars 2010)

On change d'heure dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche... parait qu'on perd une heure (je sais jamais pour ça, mais les ordis sont connectés au net, l'iphone aussi, donc ça change tout seul ^^)

Sinon je suis censé me coucher tôt parce que rendez-vous à midi demain.. et suis mal parti là avec une série de photos à traiter !


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mars 2010)

eddy1103 a dit:


> On change d'heure dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche... parait qu'on perd une heure (je sais jamais pour ça, mais les ordis sont connectés au net, l'iphone aussi, donc ça change tout seul ^^)
> 
> Sinon je suis censé me coucher tôt parce que rendez-vous à midi demain.. et suis mal parti là avec une série de photos à traiter !




Tu as un compagnon de misère... 
J'ai encore la bouche pleine de brulure d'un café trop fort, mais la fatigue est bonne pour le moment... Elle va pas tarder à me faire des misères mais bon... Et demains j'ai réunion à 9h00.... Mais bon je pense que je peux prétendre avoir était malade toute la nuit  Trop de café... Forcément!


----------



## freefalling (20 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pZi3k3LeP_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2010)

C'est bien, c'est tôt un peu non pour le matin&#8230; 

Dejà posté ailleurs (le lien pas le gif), mais je ne me lasse pas des gif animés de paul robertson


----------



## freefalling (22 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NP9MTIIgxLk[/YOUTUBE]

_"Anges revêtus d'or de pourpre et d'hyacinthe'', disait Baudelaire. La hyacinthe serait aussi l'étoffe de l'ange. C'est aussi le nom d'une fleur, la jacinthe. Légère, fragile, vous lui donnerez la paume de votre main pour la protéger des vents. Je porte moi-même le nom de l'une et l'autre: l'étoffe et la fleur. Ma voix ressemble à la fleur. À peine éclose, elle se fane._

Tiré du film 'L'Or des Anges', de Philippe Reypens.


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2010)

tiens j'avais jamais vu ce fil...

Bah voilà, j'y suis aussi maintenant. Et je file au dodo...bonne nuit les macgéens


----------



## toys (22 Mars 2010)

pas grosse envie de dormir se soir ....
je crois que je vais me tapé un petit tournois de poker si sa continue.


----------



## freefalling (22 Mars 2010)

tiens, une soirée poker cela fait bien longtemps ...
(par contre je hais les tournois en ligne. autour d'une table, ou rien )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]h8b3XtJTP_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (29 Mars 2010)

décalage horaire total.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Mars 2010)

Bosse encore (et toujours) sur des photos... cette fois c'est la bonne par contre normalement ! (encore les portraits de l'autre fois, enfin, une autre session)


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2010)

Et bien non, Graphic Converter n'ouvre pas tous les formats d'image&#8230;
néanmoins, en le poussant un peu&#8230; il trouve des éléments (l'image à trouver a été rajoutée par la suite. 






Sinon ça va la nuit pour vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

impec'. Tu veux un smarties ?


----------



## freefalling (30 Mars 2010)

[DM]xcbalk[/DM]


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2010)

Plus de nostalgie(s).
Juste de l'envie.
De la vie.

Putain, ce que ça fait du bien.


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2010)

Et bien plus encore&#8230;


----------



## freefalling (31 Mars 2010)

.. s'ennuie toujours ces nuits .. (cette année ce décalage horaire agit comme un efficace perturbateur de sommeil) . Alors, tête dans php, html, .js ...


----------



## freefalling (5 Avril 2010)

... longue journée s'annonçant d'ici une pincée d'heures ... time to sleep :sleep:

[YOUTUBE]JHRTYTp1znU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (6 Avril 2010)

.. vite, en passant cette nuit ..


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2010)

Faire des images aux pixel, un vrai trip d'insomniaque, déjà, ce n'est  pas tout à fait mon cas, en plus je viens de me racheter une Wacom du  coup, je ne sais quand je la terminerais celle là


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2010)

Suis -je toujours aussi ami avec mademoiselle la Nuit ... ? ou à force de m'attirer n'est-elle pas devenue celle qui me prive de la Vie?


----------



## Grug (9 Avril 2010)

Pour t'aider à t'endormir, Grug (de la modération) te propose un petit  jeu :
Regarde attentivement l'image ci dessous, ferme les yeux et imagine la  suite de l'histoire​





​


----------



## freefalling (9 Avril 2010)

La suite, demain, et en image. N'est-ce pas Grug?


----------



## gildas1 (9 Avril 2010)

Dans 8h30 je présente ma thèse de doctorat, et j'ai pas encore dormi 

C'est la fête! 

Par contre dès 16h, finito les prises de tête!!!

Enfin tout cela pour dire qu'avant de partir à ce jour qui marquera ma petite vie d'une pierre blanche , voici une petite chanson pour les nbreux insomniaques du fofo


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3U8StYR38RA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3U8StYR38RA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (10 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vF3MuGXPW38&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naptiv (10 Avril 2010)

Malgré l'heure, je suis encore apte à m'inscrire  :rateau:


----------



## toys (12 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Pour t'aider à t'endormir, Grug (de la modération) te propose un petit  jeu :
> Regarde attentivement l'image ci dessous, ferme les yeux et imagine la  suite de l'histoire​
> 
> 
> ...


s'est drôle il passe la suite sur canal plus.


----------



## freefalling (12 Avril 2010)

Cage thoracique et dos comprimés  En recherche d'un bon ostéopathe articulaire ET viscéral sur Rennes ...


----------



## freefalling (13 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5GTHNQT09wE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Houlà pas de chance Freefalling 

Aller, je te propose à toi et aux autres insomniaques (dont moi  ) une petite musique de nuit 

[YOUTUBE]tWTJcUj1n98[/YOUTUBE]


Bonne nuit à toutes et tous


----------



## gildas1 (13 Avril 2010)

Voilà de quoi aider les insomniaques 



[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GMRp3Hgt8hE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GMRp3Hgt8hE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]s6Yi-4HWR0s[/YOUTUBE]

Dont have to be)
A big bucks Hollywood star
(Dont have to drive)
A super car to go far
(Dont have to live)
A life of power and wealth
(Dont have to be)
Beautiful but it helps
(Dont have to buy)
A house in Beverly Hills
(Dont have to have)
Your daddy paying the bills
(Dont have to live)
A life of power and wealth
(Dont have to be)
Beautiful but it helps

You need love

I believe that we can achieve the love that we need
I believe, call me naive, but love is for free

You need more
Than the Gerhard Richter hanging on your wall
A chauffeur driven limousine encore
To drive your wife and lover to a whiter ball
You need more 
You need love


----------



## Selthis (15 Avril 2010)

Apparemment je suis le survivor la ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Qu'ils repassent à la maroquinerie, ces cons. :love:


[YOUTUBE]nhiEIUhnF9A[/YOUTUBE]


Ca sent le lointain...


----------



## freefalling (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2010)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h03 ----------

Murde !...
J'm'as gouré de fil !...  :rateau:
Bon, ça va avec le fil quand même...


----------



## freefalling (19 Avril 2010)

Si vous vouliez physiquement voir cette retombée volcanique (volcanic ash) pour mieux comprendre l'arrêt des avions en Europe ? Have a look ...

[YOUTUBE]Y_fLMEnZ4hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (19 Avril 2010)

Dust V.01​DUSt

Inspiré d'une photographie de Man Ray : "Elevage de Poussière",  DUSt nous propose une exploration sur le changement d'état de la matière. Au seuil de l'imperceptible, des pigments sont en suspension autour d'un champ magnétique. Ils s'organisent aléatoirement en réseaux fibreux pour en devenir des composites d'une complexité hypnotisante. Les particules sonores couplées aux agrégats lumineux sont ici à une échelle où s'annulent tous les repères. 

Charnière entre l'invisible et le visible, la poussière devient alors un vertige et la surface vidéo une véritable accumulation en rayon X.​




Merci M.​


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> Si vous vouliez physiquement voir cette retombée volcanique (volcanic ash) pour mieux comprendre l'arrêt des avions en Europe ? Have a look ...


Ces images de désastre total ne doivent pas nous effrayer vu qu'on n'est pas encore en 2012


----------



## freefalling (20 Avril 2010)

S P E E C H L E S S​


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2010)

Fauré, Hahn, Debussy... Belle journée, beau concert dans des conditions presque parfaites...
_Impression soleil levant_... c'était hier; ce sera tout à l'heure.

Bonne et belle nuit 


_Edit: @ Xavier, il faut vraiment que je me remette à lire Proust. J'y arriverai peut-être cette fois-ci  _


----------



## freefalling (21 Avril 2010)

En écoute (attention, clubin') et l'originale. En complet contraste avec le sujet, ce qui m'aide à tenir ce soir, avant de me reposer sagement les quelques heures suivantes..

L'impression au soleil levant , c'est pour très bientôt..


----------



## freefalling (23 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]b5P2EufPcK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (24 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]46OUe66-HP0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2010)

Lignes, courbes.

Formes et contre-formes.

Equilibre.

Apesanteur.

) :: théâtre d'ombres :: (


[YOUTUBE]FVEzJLzRzQA[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## freefalling (26 Avril 2010)

Très beau moment improvisé .. entre Maria Bethânia & Paulinho Da Viola
... un peu de "légèreté" ...




~ clic me (27mo) ~
{j'ai souhaité ajouter un sous-titrage - traduction personnelle}​


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2010)

Y'a pas a chier, j'adore le Street View de Google map


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2010)

Ah la rue des Capucins... que de souvenirs bien agréables  Je ne me rappelle pas du gars en tout cas :d

Bonne nuit les amis  Bises aux lyonnais-es


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

pour se detendre:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eHHT7dTmw8U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eHHT7dTmw8U&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

le meilleur rapper en terme de flow, diction et lyrics!

tout le "hip hop" n'est pas gangsters et femmes légères


----------



## freefalling (28 Avril 2010)

please, play it loud . play it full​


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2010)

si la nuit vient, au bord du lac
les senteurs des buissons mauves et verts 

la compagnie d'un homme
la rosée sur ses bras au matin

la mousse au parfum de cèpes
les trilles des bavards infatigables
les cavalcades vers les eaux miroitant du jour qui naît

vivant, enfin

.O.


----------



## freefalling (2 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2010)

Moments étranges, se parler, du bout des doigts,
sans forcément bien comprendre

couleurs cadre sons emo-tions 
quintette pour deux violoncelles, Schubert. ~ Apotheose

puis étrange soirée / musique [sans musique] / cuisine [millefeuille fraises framboises en préparation]
...



And all I can think of is _Fluffy Clouds_ by *The Orb*.
Colours of the sky, colours of moods



|_| :


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2010)

leurs parfums vont me bercer, cette nuit encore
Bonne nuit 







​


----------



## itako (3 Mai 2010)

teo a dit:


> ​


----------



## gildas1 (3 Mai 2010)

j'adore la glycine c'est tellement envoutant hummmmm


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2010)

attention de ne pas pisser dans la glycine.


----------



## freefalling (3 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RFDOI24RRAE[/YOUTUBE]

.. in a while .. [crocodile]​


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Mai 2010)

Hier soir, j'ai passé une nuit blanche à bosser, et ici au Chili on a  tous un numéro d'Identification (carte d'identité) que l'on utilise pour  tout à l'université (login sur les PC, impressions). Depuis ce matin,  complètement claqué mais réveillé, je n'arrêtais pas de faire des  erreurs en entrant le numéro. A chaque fois un truc différent mais qui y  ressemblais vaguement (3 chiffres à la suite en commun). j'ai eu au  final un numéro totalement différent qui a commencé à me trotter dans la  tête. Tout à l'heure, je rajoute mon compte gtalk à adium et la je vois  qu'il y a ICQ de dispo.
Dans le doute, je rentre le numéro, mon mot de passe de l'époque et  la...ça marche  ...comme quoi la mémoire peut nous jouer des tours!


----------



## freefalling (7 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]dRwavkOYu2Q[/YOUTUBE]​
Khyu, c'est pas 00h-06h les horaires d'ouverture ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Khyu, c'est pas 00h-06h les horaires d'ouverture ici ? 

Si, mais il était pressé d'exécuter un viêtcong...

Pour les autres users, lire _Viêtnam, a history _de Stanley Karnow.


----------



## gildas1 (7 Mai 2010)

Pas grand monde ce soir!




Allez les gens viendez rigoler avec nous, sur le topic des mac-user's de la nuit! 

ps: d'ailleurs c'est vrai il est nullement indiqué les heures d'ouverture de ce topic 

faudrait s'y pencher!

Edit by Grug : Les heures d'ouvertures sont bien indiquées ! (post 4 de cette version du fil) minuit > 6h du matin.


----------



## freefalling (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## teo (11 Mai 2010)

Bonne nuit par ici...


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2010)

Au diapason.. :love:

(miss you)


----------



## gildas1 (11 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLNF26NQhF4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sLNF26NQhF4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2010)

Je baille&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------

J'adore&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h42 ----------

J'inspire&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h42 ----------

Ou plutôt j'inhale&#8230;
Et je baille encore&#8230;
Tout en expirant&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h43 ----------

Cette fumée bleutée sur mes mots&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h44 ----------

Et je l'écrase&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Voila.
La face reloin du boum.


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2010)

.



















.​


----------



## toys (20 Mai 2010)

s'est mort ici...
faut que je revienne mettre un peut de flood


----------



## freefalling (21 Mai 2010)

..."I have always believed that socially unacceptable men make much better lovers because they are more sensitive".
- Candy Darling​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> ..."I have always believed that socially unacceptable men make much better lovers because they are more sensitive".
> - Candy Darling​



[YOUTUBE]qkwD261MHsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (24 Mai 2010)

Photo de Vali prise par Ed Van Der Elsken du livre "_Love on the Left Bank_"

*About the book*
This is a facsimile edition of one of the classic photography books of the century. Originally published in 1954, and long since out of print, it has been avidly sought by photographers and collectors alike. The book focuses on the Left Bank of Paris at the time when the area was recognised as a centre of creative ferment and the home of the artists, writers and aesthetes who would determine the cultural agenda of a generation. With its unconventional, gritty, snapshot-like technique the work was acclaimed as expanding the boundaries of documentary photography.

{je ne possède malheureusement pas le livre .. quite expensive }​


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [CdB suite à Candy Darling]


Je ne connaissais pas cet extrait, dont j'ai pu trouver l'intégralité par la suite. So ,


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]J6SKNEYvZvQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pam Pam Pam.


----------



## freefalling (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## teo (30 Mai 2010)

7h-3h30

longue journée

bonne nuit aux noctambules de tout pelage et plumage 

Pas de vidéo à vous proposer, mais j'ai Brigitte Fontaine et _Femme à Barbe_ en tête et dans les oreilles, question d'ambiance 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h41 ----------

She's a Muse...


----------



## freefalling (31 Mai 2010)

À ceux déjà endormis, ceux qui s'endorment, ceux qui veillent, ceux qui émergent et ceux qui vont vers l'Ouest
~ good night ~





&#8212;play me&#8212;​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (1 Juin 2010)

Merci pour cette video  Sur ces belles notes, je vais faire un peu de post-prod !


----------



## freefalling (5 Juin 2010)

clic me​


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2010)

good night for all dreamers, thinkers, workers and all the whores
for this 2 night




*Insomnia (Monster Mix) */ _Faithless- A Night At The Roxbury - Soundtrack_
After party, before dawn, and the nightingales all around


et _Bear McCreary_, *Battlestar Galactica - Season 4* 
Because, "All This Has Happened Before, All This Will Happen Again"






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h47 ----------

And, I will add, for you, sleeping deep in oblivion&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

La boite à lumière fait la taille d'une girafe.


----------



## Crespi (7 Juin 2010)




----------



## freefalling (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pEnKEcBvBvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (9 Juin 2010)

.~ } he is asleep . and in the palm of his hand , ° ° ° { ~.​


----------



## freefalling (13 Juin 2010)

Brand upon a brain - Guy Maddin​


----------



## Crespi (15 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WIVh8Mu1a4Q[/YOUTUBE]
Oui. Bon. Beck.​


----------



## 'chon (16 Juin 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (16 Juin 2010)

pfff je me couchais de plus en plus tard, et maintenant je me lève de plus en plus tôt...(debout à 4h30) au final je dors toujours aussi peu.

[YOUTUBE]-GiD6XBsc2M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2010)

Le dernier délire psychédélique d'hamonbôfils (6 ans en aout) 

[YOUTUBE]68tYZOHsuj4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Juin 2010)

Bon, impossible de la (re)trouver sur YouTube, mais une petite video qui date un peu et qui pourtant est toujours aussi fraîche 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xi78w_ride-on-babylon

Bonne nuit les gens ! (enfin je dis ça mais suis pas couché :rateau: )


----------



## freefalling (22 Juin 2010)

hey , it's summer time ! 

[YOUTUBE]zWXcjYNZais[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (23 Juin 2010)

pas moyen d faire dodo...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Juin 2010)

Summertime ^^

Bon, cela dit, summer ou winter, c'est du pareil au même, la nuit rime avec photo et boulot


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rgPcc6fYn38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (25 Juin 2010)

j'ai pas reçus mon iphone 4

(mais je l'ai pas commandé en fait. s'est peut être pour ça!)


----------



## freefalling (27 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MzF2roldrls[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## havez (29 Juin 2010)

Open 

Good Night


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3Jtj08RIHWw[/YOUTUBE]

Le développement est fini. Plus que les tirages. Entre 2 cônes et la pluie.


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2010)

Il y a des chansons, des morceaux qui sont chez moi la quête de l'absolu, la force de ne jamais lâcher prise, coûte que coûte, quoi qu'il arrive.
Ca me donne la chair de poule.

Belle nuit à vous.

[YOUTUBE]1H5loYi6wVc[/YOUTUBE]

_Paul Kalkbrenner : Sky and Sand (feat. Fritz Kalkbrenner)_

_verse one _

in the nighttime 
when the world is at it's rest 
you will find me 
in the place I know the best 
dancin', shoutin' 
flyin' to the moon 
(you) don't have to worry 
'cause I'll be come back soon 

_chorus _

and we build up castles 
in the sky and in the sand 
design our own world 
ain't nobody understand 
I found myself alive 
in the palm of your hand 
as long as we are flyin' 
All this world ain't got no end 

_verse two _

in the daytime 
you wil find me by your side 
tryin' to do my best 
and tryin' to make things right 
when it all turns wrong 
there's no fault but mine 
but it won't hit hard 
'cause you let me shine 

_chorus (2x) _

and we build up castles 
in the sky and in the sand 
design our own world 
ain't nobody understand 
I found myself alive 
in the palm of your hand 
as long as we are flyin' 
this world ain't got no end


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2010)

teo a dit:


> Belle nuit à vous.


Merci... 
Taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, taf de m_u_rde, mais p*tain quel taf de m_u_rde !!...  :sleep:


----------



## Crespi (5 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Crespi (6 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]feo3phdlC9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (6 Juillet 2010)

{ aux voyageurs nocturnes - aux voyageurs tout court }

[YOUTUBE]S4fmiWWIyv0[/YOUTUBE]
INFO​


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2010)

freefalling a dit:


> { aux voyageurs nocturnes - aux voyageurs tout court }


Pour continuer ('vec le son)...
Primus + Tom Waits...

Coattails Of A Dead Man

[YOUTUBE]dxiLXiWRqQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2010)

:affraid:


----------



## freefalling (11 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]n8azH3iJWsI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oDxYiqMtYyg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]xtLGtRwOUYk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FHwY78O-g2g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yGKt65hTItU&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yGKt65hTItU&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crespi (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ccYwL-lGZwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XGK84Poeynk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (17 Juillet 2010)

Paris, ailleurs

Si loins, si proches

Belle nuit à toi


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2010)

C'est sûr qu'un soleil couchant pareil annonce une formidable nuit de débauche&#8230;


----------



## giga64 (18 Juillet 2010)

Des escalators au chariot ailé, j'ai tout essayé... j'ai tout essayé


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Juillet 2010)

Une vieille chanson espagnole qui a probablement marqué un tournant dans ma vie, sans même que je m'en rende compte.
[YOUTUBE]8Qazjdrx7Ks[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (20 Juillet 2010)

{ { { { * bonne nuit , aussi [you sleep already]  } } } }​


----------



## freefalling (22 Juillet 2010)

clic me​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Iu8k4SQORHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (23 Juillet 2010)

teo a dit:


> Paris, ailleurs
> 
> Si loins, si proches
> 
> Belle nuit à toi



Ah mais c'est gentil tout plein ca ... Et c'est khyu qui t'as encore fais fumer !? 

:rateau:


----------



## freefalling (28 Juillet 2010)

... Vienna ... the night ...

and

____________________  c o n f u s e d   ____________________





[YOUTUBE]kHHiKE2QqRw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juillet 2010)

[DM]x1g8qi_archive-again_music[/DM]​
_Nuit
Pleine Lune
Insomnies
Nostalgie
Cicatrice
Brûlure
Cassure_​


----------



## Crespi (30 Juillet 2010)

_Une petite bafouille interdit par "la" règle. Mais ici, c'est encore la nuit. Alors siouplet. Sieur Nephou & Grug, une exception ?_

Alors voila. Jtesssplique le truc. 
Il est 8h du mat' et des brouettes (rouillées et qui grincent). 
T'es encore à l'horloge d'hier. Mais t'as sifflé un peu de traits dans la nuit. T'es aware quoi. Le jour se lève, le soleil baille entre deux toitures. Tu bois un café bibal sur la Comédie. 


Avant d'y arriver, tu t'es arpenté quelques ruelles parce que tu reviens d'une after rhum/pomme & c.

T'es pas tout frais hein. La langue qui cherche le palais, les dents qui grincent et les mâchoires qui s'agitent, y'a plus confortable. 
N'empêche. Tu apprécies. 
Pourquoi ?

Parce que. T'as la perception du drogué "in". 
Tu Analyses. Ouais ouais. Carrément. Avec un "A". 
T'as blablaté toute la nuit pour échanger des mensonges, t'as groové 5 minutes sur des basses, bu, fumé, tortillé du cul, imaginé quelques secondes que t'allais te plumer une nenette, etc...

Mais voila. Tu te retrouve seul, comme la rosée sur une pensée. Tu bois un cawa et tu te demandes ce que tu fous là à cogiter pour du rien. 

Autant aller au bout. 

Pi' j'ai vraiment rien d'autres à foutre. 


Donc là, c'est un peu beaucoup la redescente. Tu cogites... Pour du beurre. 

:hosto:
Ah tiens on vient de m'appeler. J'ai un liiiiit pour digérer.


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2010)

et reprendre ses rêves... abandonnés au soleil de la journée


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Août 2010)

... fut traversé par l' éclat d'un lointain reverbère.


----------



## Madeline (4 Août 2010)

bonne fin de nuit... 
à vous qui usez de la nuit 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/omwF69zRPVM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/omwF69zRPVM&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)




----------



## teo (25 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oEECEkyzHHM[/YOUTUBE]


Dapayk & Padberg feat. Caro - Island (Noze remix)


Nager la nuit, frissonner sous ses mains

Pleine lune


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Août 2010)

...En cette nuit de brume _smokorifique_©...


[YOUTUBE]8jZ_FuyC_dY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bDC7oMOnmCc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (25 Août 2010)

me suis retrouvé là

[YOUTUBE]3TkutKVJmKI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nûmenor (27 Août 2010)

Je suis un user de la nuit.


----------



## freefalling (1 Septembre 2010)

[Rumi Missabu]​


----------



## 'chon (4 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SHikpdf8ktM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## itako (5 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]voyNh0Exkj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## fpoil (8 Septembre 2010)

P... j'ai oublié mes clés... coincé au bureau... tout le monde dort chez  moi ... pas envie de réveiller ma femme et mon amour de petite fille...  je suis bon pour le vieux fauteuil en velours rouge qui trône dans un  coin... sous les deux velux au son de la pluie qui tombe... le metro à  7h00 du matin pour être là au réveil de ma fille et l'emmener au centre  de loisir...

P... j'ai oublié mes clés


----------



## freefalling (10 Septembre 2010)

​
_Le Monde se termine là, disent-ils, au-delà il ny a quune mer sans rivages._
Henry David Thoreau, De la marche.​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Montage, démontage, perdu 6h de taf, regagner 1h. Le temps qui passe. Le pressage qui approche. Pas de stress. Juste le challenge. Juste comme ça. Juste 2000 boules. Juste des motards, des sensations, de l'image et du son...​


----------



## Crespi (10 Septembre 2010)

Y'a un bouquin où ils disent que si on dort pas on peut mourir. Ouais !!!
Même pas encore sniffer de choses et ça fait 2 nuits blanches en 3 jours, le ginseng c'est bien.
Mais quand même on devient fou. Enfin je veux dire, on a une autre perception.
Pi' Eugene Smith alors ? Il buvait bien du révélateur. Ca l'a pas empêché de vivre et sentir.
C'est chouette tous ça en fait. De vivre plus. Le temps passe plus vite mais la nuit est si belle. Tu vois le jour s'en aller puis revenir. Puis s'en aller encore.

J'ai froid.
Et je tremble aussi.


----------



## freefalling (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## 'chon (11 Septembre 2010)

​
*Time of the GonG*
​


----------



## freefalling (12 Septembre 2010)

[DM]xdaq0_guybourdin05_news[/DM]​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

.
..
...
....
......
.........
...............
........................
/// codec H.264
// HD720p
/ 25fps
......
...
.


et du son.


----------



## Crespi (17 Septembre 2010)

"mon cher, tu as 5 minutes pour frotter ta feuille." JC Luton​


----------



## freefalling (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## freefalling (24 Septembre 2010)




----------



## freefalling (25 Septembre 2010)

__________

Quant à la précédente photo,
subtilement supprimée par ImageShack en moins de 24h,
vous pourrez y revenir par ICI.


----------



## Tanguy33 (25 Septembre 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## toys (25 Septembre 2010)

aller un peut de bordel ici s'est vendredi soir ou sont les boules a facettes et le dj que l'on fasse la nouba des heures durant.


----------



## Tanguy33 (25 Septembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVgM7qeAlko[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crespi (26 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jJZwt027TLc[/YOUTUBE]


Il fait froid.
​


----------



## freefalling (27 Septembre 2010)

Le danseur, Lutz Förster.
Et son regard fixé sur chacun d'entre nous.

La musique commence.
..

Une de ces rengaines que Pina Bausch affectionnait comme elle affectionnait les contes de fées ou les bals populaires.

_The man I love_ de Gershwin.

Une chanson d'amour confiante, qui n'a pas peur mais qui fait pleurer quand même 
Une chanson interprété dans la langue des signes.

..

Nous voici face à cette image obsédante d'un grand jeune homme blond,
debout au centre d'une prairie d'oeillets roses, pays de rêve ou rêve de papier.

{Dans le langage des fleurs les oeillets roses, c'est aimer avec ardeur}

C'est dans cette scène fastueuse autant qu'irréelle qu'après un long silence,
habillé de noir, la gorge serré par un noeud de cravate d'où d'ailleurs rien ne sort,
et pourtant complètement offert, mis à nu,

ce jeune homme se met à nous parler d' (de son) amour.
..

Et ce soir là, à ce moment-là, le public rit. Aux éclats.
Ce soir là, la scène tourne dramatiquement au ridicule. 
Ce soir là le danseur s'en va tête baissée. 

Ils ne savent pas que durant les répétitions de _Nelken_, Pina Bausch avait demandé à Förster -à lui comme à ses autres danseurs- de quoi il était secrètement fier
{ce jeu des questions et des réponses était l'un de ses principes de travail et de composition}.
Förster avait répondu qu'il était fier de savoir interpréter cette chanson-là dans la langue des signes :
le désir d'amour au féminin, traversé au masculin. Ou peut-être l'inverse.

Ainsi le voit-on reproduire sur scène ces gestes de fierté, qu'il essaye d'adresser non pas à un public indistinct, mais à chaque individu composant le public.

D'être humain à être humain.

Et ce secret qui tente de surélever ces rires embarrassés,
cette belle énigme écorchée par eux,

-nous sommes ici en 1982-

cela me touche
ce soir.

[YOUTUBE]Z8wnBSclJjg[/YOUTUBE]

_Some day he'll come along, the man I love
And he'll be big and strong,  the man I love
And when he comes my way,
I'll do my best to make him stay.

He'll look at me and smile, I'll understand
And in a little while, he'll take my hand
And though it seems absurd
I know we both won't say a word.

Maybe I shall meet him Sunday,
Maybe Monday, maybe not
Still I'm sure to meet him one day
Maybe Tuesday will be my good news day.

He'll build a little home just meant for two
From which I'll never roam, who would? would you?
And so, all else above,
I'm waiting for the man I love._​
 - - -
Ecrit la nuit du 21 au 22, posté ce jour [internet + MacGe problems]
C'était après avoir regardé _L'arbre et la forê_t,
un assez beau film d'Olivier Ducastel et Jacques Martineau.​


----------



## freefalling (30 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IIQc20cK5Vc[/YOUTUBE]



La tête renversée dans un parterre de coussins.
Le reste du corps à même le sol,
en abandon , un peu dévêtu
..

Le fond d'un verre de vin rouge dans un verre à pied , à portée de main
 les yeux brillent , perlent presque .. 

Le regard vacille doucement,
au rythme des frottements du balai sur la peau sablée du tambour ..

_I'm A Fool To Love You ..
To want a love that can't be true
A love that's there for others too_

C'est un murmure indicible , en filigrane sous les paupières
 réminiscences 

Les lumières sont chaudes.
Un léger frisson depuis l'épaule , parcourt le dos , les reins , la naissance des fesses à découvert..
Le dos cambré , l'extrémité des doigts dessinent des cercles légers dans la nuque.
L'autre main au creux de l'aine , entre le tissu et le brûlant de la cuisse.

Contre la lucarne juste au-dessus , la pluie vient faire frémir le verre.

Le vin me trouble . La musique me rend ivre .

_I know it's wrong, it must be wrong 
But right or wrong I can't get along 
Without you_

Un alligator viendrait poser ses lèvres et son nez me caresser le bras , l'avant-bras , le poignet ..
Ma main se retournerait et ma paume se blottir contre sa joue,
alors que toujours je regarde par la lucarne et nos silhouettes se fondent.

Mon autre main glisserait le long de son dos le ramenant à moi, contre la chaleur de mon ventre .

Mes jambes s'enrouleraient alors , serpentant autour de lui . 
Son poids me donnerait la sensation que mon corps entier le pénètre , et nos battements accordés .

Cela ressemblerait à l'orgasme des rêves .

..

Je porte une main à ma bouche .

La musique se tait.​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h25 ----------


----------



## Grug (2 Octobre 2010)

Y'a pas à chier, ces forums, c'est un rythme&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Cette nuit, c'est lounge...

[YOUTUBE]x64BhdAHPQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (3 Octobre 2010)




----------



## freefalling (4 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h49 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JmE5hZaj8e4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h47 ----------

[YOUTUBE]AO43p2Wqc08&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)

J'aime bien l'odeur de la Tmax400.
Quand on vient de gicler le premier bain. 
On sent au fond du lavabo comme une odeur pétillante. 
C'est rigolo, je la snif. C'est pas du poppers. C'est plus délicat.
On sent la lumière.


----------



## freefalling (6 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1W6AGM-LxGY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (7 Octobre 2010)

[iPhone 3GS + PS Express app.]​


----------



## Crespi (7 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eCAccbasf98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (9 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HAtpj1szoOE[/YOUTUBE]

_Chrios was five when her mother died
She was the only child
Her mother used to say I'd spoil her too much
She was my joy and pride
Seems like yesterday ... I hear her voice
Five hours left to go:
"Won't you let me, well you know I can drive
Please let me take your car
Won't you please let me take your car"
Two policemen in the car behind
Not on duty but they stopped
And just before the car caught fire
Bravely they pulled her off
Now days grow warmer Chris and spring is here
You'll see it with my eyes
If I were you Chrissie I'd rather not
Take this to stay alive
No I would rather die
One of these days when the sun shines
We'll go outside
And listen to the birds in the park._​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lf5iGefQWm8&a[/YOUTUBE]

lite. so much.


----------



## 'chon (9 Octobre 2010)

_Un peu de ci, un peu de ça..  
Chapeau.. _

[YOUTUBE]GCGJQ5uXR8A[/YOUTUBE]

 _return to this oldpast, to fuckin' sleepless night 
but so easy__ to reach
and meet myself

Invasion & trespassing
_

_A big affair called_
*Monocrome Set - Westminster Affair*
_
So long.. :sleep: but lot of kisses


_ ​


----------



## Madeline (9 Octobre 2010)

toujours l'fun à regarder 
en attendant l'heure d'aller rejoindre les bras de Morphée...

[YOUTUBE]nUDIoN-_Hxs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]02eTN2FeXiM[/YOUTUBE]

Genre Paris dans les années 50 supra samplé.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eb0M64zPHoE[/YOUTUBE]

Aristochat : tsouba tsouba tsouba.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2010)

'tain !...
C'est une vraie maladie de tout remixer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> 'tain !...
> C'est une vraie maladie de tout remixer...



C2C, c'est pas du "mix". C'est une performance. 
4 mecs sur 5 platines avec 5 galettes. Rien d'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2010)

[DM]x2a3a0[/DM]​


----------



## freefalling (19 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nRUJN9966n8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (20 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HPwc-DpVFdc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (21 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

3h de délices. De cachou. D'exta ~ze.
C'est beau, c'est fin, c'est du sucre glacé. Avec une carte de d'embarquement.
Hong Kong et pizapré tant de beaux visages.
Vivement.​


----------



## freefalling (23 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HQS3tdO3Kv0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (27 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wCvJPdfcG_c[/YOUTUBE]

&#8206;{the shiny ending is so drama-queen so perfect * }​


----------



## 'chon (27 Octobre 2010)

pas comme je veux..

[YOUTUBE]30-zeZYTwnQ[/YOUTUBE]

   vers des pays.. dociles..​


----------



## freefalling (1 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LQuXbOcBBa8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (1 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zJGWyezvjBY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Novembre 2010)

Ce soir il me prend l'envie d'aller à Tokyo...

Day in Tokyo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

​


----------



## 'chon (3 Novembre 2010)

_Ne sachant quoi répondre, que dire face à tant de navrantes  nouvelles,_
_ tant de désolation._
_ Les larmes coulent avant ne que viennent les mots.._

_ Changer sa vie, refaire le monde_
_ ou bien le contraire.._
 
[YOUTUBE]HjF_hIvZBaM[/YOUTUBE]

_Ou tout rater_
_ En ne préférant que ses petits moments de grande supercherie _
_ La classe confort d'une mordante ironie._
_ La classe confondante d'un cruel jeu du sort._
_ The look your heart can't disguise

_ ​


----------



## Chang (6 Novembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> demoiselle qui arrete pas de bouger
> ​



Il est bon lui quand meme ... jai reecoute ce quil faisait au debut, et bien je ne sais pas quelle experience traumatisante l'a sauve de la minimale, mais tant mieux !!!!


----------



## freefalling (7 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IolwcLFapNQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (8 Novembre 2010)




----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2010)

je me suis endormi auprès de toi.
Comment ?
Je ne sais plus, sinon que mon bras, ma main, moi, j'étais près de toi.

Tu as été simple et prévenant.
Je ne l'oublie pas.


----------



## freefalling (10 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## mado (11 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]3Ii8m1jgn_M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]u7OS30c2Fys[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4So3oNDYjJY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TUHFfR8hWcA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (12 Novembre 2010)

:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## freefalling (14 Novembre 2010)




----------



## twinworld (14 Novembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> ... kuniyuki...


merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

Attendre l'aube.

Surtout, surtout ne pas fermer les yeux avant.






[YOUTUBE]vzYu88jIDYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

wormeyes a dit:


> Attendre l'aube.
> 
> Surtout, surtout ne pas fermer les yeux avant.



'toute façon, avec les deux godes rouges que t'as au bout des yeuz, comment que tu les fermes ?
Hein ?!
bon


----------



## 'chon (18 Novembre 2010)

Cinéma de Minuit

[YOUTUBE]xS_hq0MlNwo[/YOUTUBE]

(Toi mon cher khyu tu peux te vanter d'avoir suscité en moi de sérieuses belles grosses  émotions.. 
or heavy fuckin' bad trip

Continue hein..  c'est à moi d'arrêter.):love:​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> Cinéma de Minuit
> (Toi mon cher khyu tu peux te vanter d'avoir suscitées en moi de sérieuses belles grosses  émotions..
> or heavy fuckin' bad trip
> 
> Continue hein..  c'est à moi d'arrêter.):love:​



Bah heu. :rose:
Faut arrêter les sauts en parachute, ma belle.


----------



## Madeline (20 Novembre 2010)

Les grottes de Lascaux à découvrir comme si on y était 
C'est *ICI*


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2010)

T'as un morceau de persil entre les dents. 
Ca casse tout le mythe.


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2010)

Veloutés de coriandre et de persil.
ufs brouillés au curry.
Roquette et parmesan.

Ça ouvre l'appétit.

Bonne nuit..


----------



## freefalling (24 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]EaCnHl0XAVk[/YOUTUBE]

[an Aaliyah cover]​


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ETbYLo76WBc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Novembre 2010)




----------



## freefalling (28 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PQGLaof9puY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SoRW6x9TbWY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (1 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## freefalling (8 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2010)

~~~~:::~~~~


*Folies-Ménilmontant 4 AM*​


----------



## DeepDark (15 Décembre 2010)

​
Talking Heads & Gorilaz inside​
#2


----------



## freefalling (15 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fPNqwUgj3Zg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LkRmC_MUyvI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

Parfois, les gens s'envolent.


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Crespi (20 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LE06lqT0Y2g[/YOUTUBE]

oui​


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Il a une tête utile :


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

parce que


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (21 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (23 Décembre 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Décembre 2010)




----------



## 'chon (23 Décembre 2010)

Mal de mèr
 
[YOUTUBE]2wIrIO_iXrw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2010)

mal de bouche.



même pas en rêve.


----------



## freefalling (23 Décembre 2010)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)

Merci à tous, pour des raisons diverses.


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)




----------



## freefalling (5 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]l_2AgaZJWro[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (5 Janvier 2011)

*Ballade *
 
[YOUTUBE]2qIrSXLbR8w[/YOUTUBE]







​


----------



## DeepDark (5 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## freefalling (6 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WrW0kySM6CE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2011)




----------



## 'chon (8 Janvier 2011)

*Dark Wine
 
[YOUTUBE]W1TJIo_EwaI[/YOUTUBE]* 

en concert ce soir au Fox (c'est trop tard..




​


----------



## 'chon (9 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HM_pBTzBs-o[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2011)

.



W. Eugene Smith - _Pittsburgh_ - Steelworker with Goggles - 1955​


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2011)

​


----------



## badmonkeyman (17 Janvier 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBm_HmpmrZ4


----------



## freefalling (19 Janvier 2011)




----------



## 'chon (19 Janvier 2011)

*RétroProject*InsideOut

[DM]x2xnc_axel-bauer-cargo-de-nuit_music[/DM] ​


----------



## Madeline (19 Janvier 2011)

Même très très en retard...
Bonne Année à toutes celles et ceux... qui usent la nuit ! 

[YOUTUBE]ESPQHdTM5KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (23 Janvier 2011)




----------



## da capo (2 Février 2011)

[DM]x90i39_dumbland-by-david-lynch-1_webcam[/DM]​


----------



## freefalling (2 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)

The Shelter​


----------



## 'chon (6 Avril 2011)

Doux Amer

[YOUTUBE]tGQ2B271OA0[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Avis aux suceurs de la nuit


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)




----------



## jojoleretour (13 Avril 2011)

J'aime recevoir un mail du forum de macgeneration pour me fêter mon anniversaire alors que j'y viens plus depuis un bon moment


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2011)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'aime recevoir un mail du forum de macgeneration pour me fêter mon anniversaire alors que j'y viens plus depuis un bon moment



Retournes-y alors.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)




----------



## 'chon (20 Avril 2011)

Crier comme ça  ?!
​ Eyeless in Gaza

[YOUTUBE]CRyXIkKgDKY[/YOUTUBE]

Tombée dedans! 

:love:​


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2011)

aussi ma "chon !


sinon, petite pensée pour Muriel que j'ai aimé, Marie que j'aimerais bien aimer aimer et aussi pour touba qui a créé le sujet originel.


voilà


milych snow !kolorowych marzen !


----------



## Karle (2 Mai 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5203858 a dit:
			
		

> C'est après quelques bières que les soirées deviennent sympathiques


Ou plutot après 3/4 verres d'un bon whisky


----------



## photo4photos (2 Mai 2011)

Petit bonsoir à vous tous, en sirotant mon sex on the beach et en écoutant un petit travis...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to8_8z9uu5A&feature=related


----------



## DeepDark (23 Mai 2011)

clik

et une bonne nuit​


----------



## Madeline (23 Mai 2011)

DeepDark a dit:


> et une bonne nuit



déjà ?


----------



## 'chon (27 Mai 2011)

*&#1057;&#1086;&#1083;&#1103;&#1088;&#1080;&#1089;
*


[YOUTUBE]Yb3kHcjusyc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## 'chon (31 Mai 2011)

Un air, un film
une voix
et ce que j'ai appris sur la Coïncidence et le silence

[YOUTUBE]5FSx2oxj8SU[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## freefalling (27 Juin 2011)

a n d _________

_______________ r e m e m b e r i n g - f r a n k f u r t / . . .

__________ 

[YOUTUBE]fPb--BzlEc0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (29 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OgcY6qlzdf8[/YOUTUBE]

_Falling

in love
_ 
_
and never get out again_


_Falling_

.​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1085;&#1086;&#1095;&#1100;, &#1074;&#1080;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088; &#1094;&#1086;&#1081; 

 [YOUTUBE]ZTq3pi5Vd2Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## freefalling (29 Juin 2011)

_____ to 'chon * ____

[DM]x33gfr[/DM]


____ hello back ! ____​


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2011)

_____________ to 'chon & freefalling * _____________
Milky way

À quand un tag Vimeo ? 
* Nostalgie de la lumière ​


----------



## 'chon (30 Juin 2011)

Qu'on se le dise.. :love:​
[YOUTUBE]SbyAZQ45uww[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## freefalling (1 Juillet 2011)

_____ teo in blue / chon' in white / freefalling in green ______


[YOUTUBE]S8rCy173y7Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Madeline (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir les users '
Canada Day.... ce soir... 
maismoisdodo !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juillet 2011)

je ne veux pas de lion, je ne veux pas de lion, je ne veux pas de lion... alors ... je compte les moutons!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

4h56 & 3m2 
---
New Peking Guest House
Chungking Mansion
Tsim Sha Tsui 
HK
.​


----------



## 'chon (10 Juillet 2011)

*Réveillée par le vent..*

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)

​

Quelque chose se cache dans l'image.​


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2011)

Pouââââârrkkk© !...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2011)

Y'a plus que ce fil.
Des moments qu'on tape sur le clavier. 
La nuit où y'a que nous pour gueuler.
C'est triste.
Parce qu'à côté c'est pas la joie.
Y'a ce connard qui s'oubliera jamais.
Je viens plus. Il m'use la bonne humeur.
Et les photos réchauffées. 
Le micro-ondable et la tête en pastèque, ça fait suer.
Les autres c'est pas de leur fautes.
Ils sont juste là avec leur passion.
Faut les respecter. Pi' sans y aller fort.
Aujourd'hui, y'a plus de caractères.
C'est la fin du rafiot.​


----------



## Crock-Man (25 Juillet 2011)

Pfff, suis encore au boulot à rien foutre :rose:


----------



## Madeline (29 Juillet 2011)

Crock-Man a dit:


> Pfff, suis encore au boulot à rien foutre :rose:



T'es payé pour rien foutre... ???
C'est pas pire !!!
MOi je vais dodo


----------



## ziommm (29 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]97xAetv8Wi0[/YOUTUBE]

Ça et un pack de Redbull, j'attaque le tour de l'horloge.

Bien le bonsoir chez vous.


----------



## 'chon (29 Juillet 2011)

*

The pussy shepherd

en bas de chez toi..

.
*​


----------



## ziommm (3 Août 2011)

Un peu de lecture...


----------



## freefalling (5 Août 2011)




----------



## freefalling (9 Août 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

​


vroum​


----------



## DeepDark (23 Août 2011)

.​


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2011)

Envie de laisser ce soir quelques mots et quelques courbes par un peu plus de 42,6° de latitude Nord&#8230;





Drapés


----------



## Madeline (27 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yQS0vk8nQUM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LrNN9-JpTKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (30 Août 2011)




----------



## Madeline (30 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nFZL3ZJiYyY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (2 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Aria " Serving Evil Force " . ( &#1053;&#1072; &#1057;&#1083;&#1091;&#1078;&#1073;&#1077; &#1057;&#1080;&#1083;&#1099; &#1047;&#1083;&#1072; )


[YOUTUBE]gwSUsLDe0Cs[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## freefalling (6 Septembre 2011)

​


----------



## ziommm (7 Septembre 2011)

Bordel de merde, ça va être ça, mes nuits du samedi ?! ​


----------



## 'chon (30 Septembre 2011)

je sais que ce n'est pas l'heure mais je suis VIP   
C'est écrit ! 
​[YOUTUBE]qOhVEtTsU4I[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## akegata (2 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir, une citation en passant :

La nuit, l'ennui nuit.

 	[Claude Frisoni]


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Octobre 2011)

_Stay hungry, stay foolish..._


----------



## toys (6 Octobre 2011)

et bien il n'y plus grand monde a mettre le bordel ici.

a le tout temps des intraflood et des bannis pour 48 h. REMI reviens stook ou est tu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h58 ----------

et on a même plus de compétition de s'est tout vert.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h59 ----------

et j'ai oublier aussi notre super abrasif sonnyboy.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h07 ----------

et hop un quatre a la suite...


----------



## Madeline (9 Octobre 2011)

Hi Toys... c'est l'fun de voir que t'es toujours là


----------



## Penthotal (11 Octobre 2011)

C'est vrai, on s'y fait mal.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)

_Nightcall (feat. Lovefoxxx)._


[YOUTUBE]MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## 'chon (21 Octobre 2011)

:rose::rose:

[YOUTUBE]LLULVpcb5Mw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2011)

Plus l'heure, sorry.


----------



## jpultra (25 Octobre 2011)

C'est pire que la nuit polaire
Tout le monde fait dodo depuis belle lurette ici.
Voyons voir si quelqu'un va venir lire ces quelques lignes...
Beaucoup trop de personnes remettent leurs vies au lendemain. 
Nous disons que nous allons vivre notre meilleure vie quand nous aurons plus de temps ou bien quand nous aurons achevé ce projet qui nous stresse tant. 
Nous disons à ceux qui nous entoure que nous serons plus attentionné et plus passionné quand les choses iront mieux et que la pression ralentira. 
Nous nous promettons d&#8217;être en super forme physique, et que nous aurons une alimentation saine top niveau quand nous aurons un peu plus de temps. 
Mais déjà, au plus profond de nous-mêmes, nous savons qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y aura pas un meilleur moment de vivre notre meilleure vie que...maintenant. 
Et si ce n&#8217;est pas aujourd&#8217;hui alors quand ? 
Robin Sharma


----------



## akegata (28 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vduo-xZg_RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (28 Octobre 2011)

Who

[YOUTUBE]fktO_-y7eb0[/YOUTUBE]

...


​


----------



## jpultra (28 Octobre 2011)

Laissons-nous bercer par des paroles et le silence obscur de la nuit

[YOUTUBE]fHmuz6snEjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (29 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mCq5E-gdyhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpultra (29 Octobre 2011)

Une nuit, un Titan nous chante La Nuit je mens
Allez, écouter cet artiste qui est toujours parmi nous
[YOUTUBE]qAfmdtS7QHo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2011)

_Edit: pas la bonne heure, pas le bon fil, on recommence à côté&#8230; sorry :/ _


----------



## jpultra (30 Octobre 2011)

Bon, il est 23*h*55, la nuit s'éveille et comme j'aime voyager avec les mots, je vais laisser les mots aller... 
Allez, Grand Corps Malade, bouleverse-nous, nous qui sommes là quelque part enfoncés au-devant de notre écran, au beau milieu de la nuit qui commence à revêtir notre solitude&#8201;; on t'écoute*:
[YOUTUBE]DXE7sZH2TlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (31 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_LuYdnPy8tA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (31 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Engy1TMXRMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2011)

_ça commence à bien faire teo  ? _


----------



## akegata (1 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kIf2l_UMLYk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpultra (1 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si vous aimez la montagne, mais je vais vous présenté Marco, un Freerider disparu il y a déjà quelques années 

[YOUTUBE]lkgKa0sLmno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (2 Novembre 2011)

de saison mais avec un peu de retard...

[YOUTUBE]IkZAB9FpKuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpultra (2 Novembre 2011)

Qu'importe la langue que vous parlez, qui vous êtes et d'où venez-vous, la musiques a le pouvoir de vous faire danser :

[YOUTUBE]s0Dwo4j6m-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (3 Novembre 2011)

J'étais bien content d'avoir un bug d'affichage sur la page précédente. Vous trois me racontiez une belle histoire. Le gars pensif perdu dans les profondeurs. Ce rectangle de lumière qui l'éclaire et nous révèle son néant. Mais bon, le bonheur n'a qu'un temps. Et c'est encore dans les vieilles gamelles qu'on fait les meilleurs gif


----------



## jpultra (3 Novembre 2011)

Il semble que je sois seul...
Voici un morceau de musique un peu spécial pour animer ma soirée, on aime ou on n'aime pas...
C'est bientôt ...  

[YOUTUBE]In3sApWlY1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (9 Novembre 2011)

Je suis tout seul ici ?

[YOUTUBE]7NaQnAkO2wU&list=FLNjjJR0shYep2SrTSfnisxA&index=18&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

juste parce que ça me fait rire...​ 
*GEEK*​


----------



## jpultra (10 Novembre 2011)

Allez, c'est vrai que c'est plutôt calme, c'est le moment de sortir les vieux journaux 

[YOUTUBE]6RQPNJr_YGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2011)

touba me manque&#8230; (ceux qui ne comprennent pas ne sont que des nioubes et je leur fais pipi dessus)


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (11 Novembre 2011)

Moi, pas fort du tout, surtout à cette heure-ci de la nuit


----------



## jpultra (14 Novembre 2011)

L'armistice de la Seconde Guerre mondiale a été signé un 11 novembre et je me demandais ce que pouvaient penser ces hommes et ces femmes

[YOUTUBE]ypLXbhZ3BCw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (14 Novembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> L'armistice de la Seconde Guerre mondiale a été signé un 11 novembre et je me demandais ce que pouvaient penser ces hommes et ces femmes



L'armistice, signé le 11 novembre 1918, à 5 h 15.


----------



## jpultra (14 Novembre 2011)

rabisse a dit:


> L'armistice, signé le 11 novembre 1918, à 5 h 15.



Merci beaucoup rabisse pour mon erreur grossière et de me rappeler l'histoire et les événements historiques que l'on a tendance à oublier un peu trop facilement.

La vidéo est sur le débarquement du 6 juin 1944 en normandie dont le Premier Ministre britannique, Winston Churchill restait convaincu que le seul moyen de battre les Allemands était de porter la guerre en territoire français. Une seule proposition demeurait intéressante à  tous points de vue : la Normandie. 
Une rencontre importante des alliés débute à Téhéran le 28 novembre 1943 et prend fin le 1er décembre pour décider le jour J, le 5 juin 1944 à partir des côtes anglaise, mais qui fut finalement repoussé au mardi 6 juin en raison des conditions météorologiques.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Novembre 2011)

je regarde la fin d'un épisode de Dexter....


----------



## Bibuu_ (15 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'vais me commencer un film, si j'vais dormir mnt j'me réveillerais jamais pour mes cours demain.. Des idées de films pour rester éveillé?


----------



## jpultra (16 Novembre 2011)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Des idées de films pour rester éveillé?



Le Zap de Spion peut aider à animer une nuit un peu trop plate !!!!

[YOUTUBE]JG4ZzKTo3m8&feature=topvideos_entertainment[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (18 Novembre 2011)

_                                            Soif_​ 
[YOUTUBE]8ViZOmh-UKc[/YOUTUBE]

..​


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2011)

Je clique sur "Partager"... voilà...

D'accord ?

[YOUTUBE]1I4Dd7frDN8[/YOUTUBE]

_65 millions d'européens vivent, dorment et rêvent dans une autre langue que celle de leurs pays respectifs._​
_ Oíche mhaith/Noz vat​_


----------



## Ardienn (19 Novembre 2011)

Sûrement l'une de mes musiques préférées.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH5bL_XbO64

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH5bL_XbO64


----------



## jpultra (19 Novembre 2011)

Une petite leçon éthique pour les civilisés de ce monde

     [YOUTUBE]FjAP16tUkA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (21 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4zJ7LfLDTu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpultra (21 Novembre 2011)

L'internet et ses frontières


----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rYP5Cd_hf7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (22 Novembre 2011)

Tiens un ciel bleu ?!
C'est rare la nuit.
La soif par contre, ça n'attend pas le coq pour titiller les sens.
Nan !

Allez, j'y retourne

Pleins de poutous 'chon


----------



## jpultra (22 Novembre 2011)

Non, la nuit n'est pas de cette couleur, elle est plutôt :

[YOUTUBE]hwBc3EcLsRU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZsFvmfMa03E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpultra (25 Novembre 2011)

On a tous besoin de rêver, surtout à cette heure-ci 

[YOUTUBE]aAMyYDS-Fvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2011)

ouais&#8230; enfin&#8230;




bref&#8230;


----------



## jpultra (27 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouais enfin...     bref



OK pour le rêve, surtout qu'il faut ouvrir la page YouTube  

Bon, celle-là ce nest pas du rêve et ce n'est peut-être pas trop le moment de rêver 

Retiens ton souffle 

[YOUTUBE]jX-St09QCRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (27 Novembre 2011)

premier et dernier rappel et avertissement pour jpultra : les horaires d&#8217;ouverture sont entre 0h00 et 6h00 GMT+1 en tenant compte du changement d&#8217;heure. merci


----------



## freefalling (28 Novembre 2011)

a walk in P(e)ico Avenue
starts on S New Hampshire, makes a left, crosses S Berendo, crosses S Catalina, and ends right before Dewey​


----------



## jpultra (28 Novembre 2011)

freefalling a dit:


> a walk in P(e)ico Avenue
> starts on S New Hampshire, makes a left, crosses S Berendo, crosses S Catalina, and ends right before Dewey​



I'm looking for the address...

Normalement, le cadran devrait afficher 3*h*42 et je fais un petit retour à l'époque où les Beatles étaient plus connus que le Christ :

[YOUTUBE]F8Wg5nwOs9E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Erreur sur l'horaire, ne sais pas annuler ce post !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

_Le son de cette mélodie me fait planer..._

[YOUTUBE]yGq63RQvjLk[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## jpultra (2 Décembre 2011)

La Pension, seul dans une cabane, mon avenir sans pognon dans le pays, un sac d'herbes pour se soigner et sauver la Sécurité Sociale et une bière pour trinquer avec
PERSONNE 
[YOUTUBE]2SUDZ30_PXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ziommm (3 Décembre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (3 Décembre 2011)

Bon, comme ma vidéo ne peut-être diffusé qu'uniquement sur YouTube, allons y avec Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water 
[YOUTUBE]kD2_J8lKx84&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2011)

_._.. &#1055;&#1077;&#1087;&#1077;&#1083; &#1085;&#1072; &#1042;&#1077;&#1090;&#1088;&#1091; ( Cendres dans le vent ) ...

Belle nuit à tous...

[YOUTUBE]htVaQ93U6fQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ziommm (4 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_Vxv5_k6VDw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## akegata (4 Décembre 2011)




----------



## ziommm (6 Décembre 2011)

Pour les gourmets et les fin palais...

[YOUTUBE]XWIJNaA-JNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

_&#1057;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081; &#1082;&#1072;&#1081;&#1092; ( le village s'éclate ) 
_
*Sektor Gaza
*[YOUTUBE]dR0Or7Mg1Ng[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpultra (9 Décembre 2011)

Allez pour les derniers instants de cette nuit 

[YOUTUBE]4C7yI3I7KIc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## freefalling (12 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rqo6NcKkpes[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpultra (12 Décembre 2011)

Petite virée au Sénégal...

[YOUTUBE]HvBPAi4cIv8&feature=g-trend[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (14 Décembre 2011)

Non je n'ai jamais pu percer sans frémir ces portes d'ivoire et de corne

Et ce mouvement suspendu est certainement très beau mais je ne m'en rends pas compte

​[YOUTUBE]jNpB4rbptxs[/YOUTUBE]

/



​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Décembre 2011)




----------



## 'chon (23 Décembre 2011)

_Cinéma_ _Paradigme_​ 
[YOUTUBE]V2pWyMbAkQg[/YOUTUBE]

.​


----------



## jpultra (25 Décembre 2011)

Allez, malgré les aléas de la vie, la vie est toujours la plus forte, écoutez ça :

[YOUTUBE]BewknNW2b8Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

> Langue japonaise, argot ; Style Yakuza : Prononciation des 'R' fortement roulé, accentuée par l'utilisation des verbes en formes simples en (_-ru_). Utilisation des ordres secs (_-ro_, _-zo_, _-ze_). Utilisation du registre de la fratrie au sein du gang...


 [YOUTUBE]swurkVJsepI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

_&#1041;&#1091;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088; ost

_​ [YOUTUBE]intLWeZUYZo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aCLR (5 Janvier 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonsoir. Vous connaissez Là-bas si j'y suis de Daniel Mermet sur France Inter, et son Répondeur ? Je vous propose de réécouter le podcast de celui du 22 décembre dernier, particulièrement les deux premiers messages, qui m'ont bien fait marrer (surtout le deuxième, nous concernant ).
> 
> Attention, d'après mon expérience cela ne fonctionne pas avec iOS, mais tous les utilisateurs de PC et Mac (je suppose, pour ce dernier) pourront l'écouter, avec le podcast qui se lance automatiquement.
> 
> ...





En passant par ce thread l'autre jour j'ai cliqué sur ton lien.
Bêtement j'ai cliqué sur play et attendu le second message.
Je ne sais plus pourquoi elle appelait cette brave dame.
Pis on s'en fout d'ailleurs vu que ton lien renvoie à l'émission du jour.
Et comme j'ai pas cliqué le 22. Vu que t'as pas non plus posté le 22.
Bah adieu la fameuse blague de Fernand et sa tablette.
Ah non lui c'était une employée des télécommunications.
Donc pour en revenir à non moutons. Point de joke, baby&#8230;
Obligé de partir moi-même à la recherche de cette foutue émission.
Suite à ta fameuse proposition.
Et comme il m'arrive d'écouter ce présentateur.
Mais rassure-toi je ne partage pas du tout son point de vue décroissant.
J'ai moi-même un iMac vingt-sept pouces sur mon bureau.
Bref, tu ne devineras jamais où je l'ai trouvé ce podcast.
Non pas dans ton cul même si l'envie est forte.
Sur le site officiel de l'émission pas chez son diffuseur.
Et comme je suis bon prince.
Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles et Messieurs
C'est par là qu'on se gausse ou pas.
Avec un peu de chance la lecture automatique est activée.
Par contre iBabydoll c'est le premier message qui fait rire.
Et tu me refais jamais un coup comme ça&#8230;


----------



## patlek (8 Janvier 2012)

Pour faire des cauchemars, la nuit;

http://vimeo.com/32351069


bbrrrrr!


----------



## DeepDark (11 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y5HDWOHezkE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2012)

​


----------



## Le Mascou (12 Janvier 2012)

Et quand on est à l'étranger, a t-on quand même le droit de poster ici, sachant que ce n'est pas la nuit ? :rateau:


----------



## 'chon (14 Janvier 2012)

_Put your head on my shoulder.._ ​

[YOUTUBE]nanIMVdIxlc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

_A écouter dans vos berlines de marques allemandes :

_ [YOUTUBE]H0-dpUs06fQ[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2012)

Grmmppff !...
Dodo... :sleep:

[YOUTUBE]krdMXvgKxMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2012)

ah enfin j'peux poster ! pas comme toutes ces fois où je rentre après la fermeture du fil !


----------



## tatouille (15 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> ah enfin j'peux poster ! pas comme toutes ces fois où je rentre après la fermeture du fil !



 11:16pm PST still saturday loser


----------



## ziommm (21 Janvier 2012)

Vite, tant qu'il est encore temps !!


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2012)

Ça fait bien trois heures que j'écris.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------

Ailleurs qu'ici, mais vous vous en doutiez.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------

Je viens faire une pause ici plutôt que chez les floodeurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h44 ----------




			
				le stormtrooper a dit:
			
		

> Le flood saimal



Qu'il dirait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h46 ----------

Mais y'a personne là-bas ! Ici non plus mais y'a une plage horaire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h47 ----------

Un temps pour tout&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h49 ----------

Et des rengaines en veux-tu en voilà !?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h50 ----------

V'là qu'ça m'reprend ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------

_La pause clope est finie&#8230;_


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2012)

Poil au...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2012)

International Dateline de Ladytron en faisant du rangement sur l'ordi... rah, l'insomnie, c'est beau !


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...



zizi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h44 ----------

Pou pou pi dou ou !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h46 ----------

Pom pom pi dou hou c'est tout de suite moins glamour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h47 ----------

Touche tout pis boujou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h50 ----------

_Ah cause des garçons !
On s'épile les aisselles,
la rondelle et l'maillot !_


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2012)

Poil au dos...


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2012)

De ce côté-ci comme de l'autre, mère nature m'a épargnée&#8230;


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2012)

alèm a dit:


> ah enfin j'peux poster ! pas comme toutes ces fois où je rentre après la fermeture du fil !



ho bordel je passe rarement ici et je tombe sur un message de mr alem.
vite roberto de retour et on pourras se faire des compettes d'intraflood.

ha oui je sais toujours pas écrire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h08 ----------

et la belle maiwen aussi . la jeune fille aux mains.


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2012)

vite, vite avant qu'il ne soit trop tard


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2012)

s'est tout vert​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B94lP-fZyLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lio70 (1 Février 2012)

Le Toubarvert est rouvert


----------



## ziommm (1 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9grWoCEZHFI[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai bien l'intention de la faire blanche celle-ci ! :hosto:


----------



## jpultra (1 Février 2012)

tout le monde connaît, mais ce n,est pas grave, ça fait tellement du bien...
[YOUTUBE]Us-TVg40ExM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (2 Février 2012)

maisn non on dit s'est tout vert​


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2012)

C'est beaucoup trop petit pour attirer l'attention du quidam, voyons !?
Pis ce vert ça pique les yeux.
En plus pour le printemps été 2012 c'est plutôt bleu, parme, beige et orange pour les garçons
Faut se ressaisir Monsieur toys, vraiment !


----------



## ziommm (5 Février 2012)

Ça fait un bail que j'ai plus dormi avec un ours en peluche, maintenant que j'y pense...


----------



## pattes (5 Février 2012)

Hello !

Je me suis réveillé je sais pas pourquoi... Et j'ai dit pourquoi pas revenir sur MACG...

Il fait nuit je l'affirme...


----------



## 'chon (12 Février 2012)

Sans se prendre la porte

[YOUTUBE]LfkkDNtZ7fU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (16 Février 2012)

s'est tout vert.​


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2012)

*ROUGE PEUT-ETRE CA CHANGERA*


----------



## toys (17 Février 2012)

s'est tout vert encore une fois​ps a 6H30 on prend le ballait et on fait un coup de ménage pour qu'a l'ouverture se soit propre.


----------



## ziommm (17 Février 2012)

Elle devient moche cette page.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2012)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]T6yXKC5oY0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Madeline (18 Février 2012)

toys a dit:


> s'est tout vert encore une fois​ps a 6H30 on prend le ballait et on fait un coup de ménage pour qu'a l'ouverture se soit propre.



tout vert et bourré de fautes d'orthographe...
le manque de sommeil aide pas
bonne nuit les user's


----------



## tatouille (20 Février 2012)

mais non on dit beurré, quand s'est tout vert t'as les yeux rouges


----------



## toys (21 Février 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Elle devient moche cette page.


en temps que bon nostalgique j'aime les bataille de "s'est tout vert" a 0H00. mais je crains que les gens aient changé et que leur sens de l'humour et de la déconnade soit passé du coté obscure de la forces  "WAI je suis un user de nuit je suis un nostalgique j'écoute de la musique a ce mettre une balle dans le crâne je suis un artiste..."   beuurk



Madeline a dit:


> tout vert et bourré de fautes d'orthographe...
> le manque de sommeil aide pas
> bonne nuit les user's


je fait des fautes oui mais je le fait pas de mon plein grée (dixit le vireinque de l'orthographe)



tatouille a dit:


> mais non on dit beurré, quand s'est tout vert t'as les yeux rouges



alors je suis d'accord avec toi et sa mérite un CDB l'ami. et merde je peut pas te mettre des cdb


----------



## tatouille (21 Février 2012)

c'est pas de ma faute si je suis radin


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Qx0FNMAgNso[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2012)

​


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2012)

Une petite blague histoire de bien commencer la semaine ?!



&#10266;&#10257; &#10243;&#10263;&#10241;&#10250;&#10247;&#10247;&#10257; &#10262;



Ou finir la nuit, c'est selon&#8230;











Et le message cachée sous l'image va m'achever :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZBq-XCKePWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (7 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Une petite blague histoire de bien commencer la semaine ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem alors dodo.


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mars 2012)

toys a dit:


> en temps que bon nostalgique j'aime les bataille de "s'est tout vert" a 0H00. mais je crains que les gens aient changé et que leur sens de l'humour et de la déconnade soit passé du coté obscure de la forces



ah mon toys! tu me rappelles de jolies nuits à ouvrir ce fil ...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2012)

J'arrive pô à dormir


----------



## jpultra (7 Mars 2012)

La quiero !
Sa voix naturellement !
[YOUTUBE]2Z87ZoiKHC8&feature=artist[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (8 Mars 2012)

Bonne nuit  
du moins bonne ce qu'il en reste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KdMtbJCvpzk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2012)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ah mon toys! tu me rappelles de jolies nuits à ouvrir ce fil ...



seul le cercle arrive a comprendre (mais temps que le cercle est la tous vas).

aller ses dimanche on peut passer le balaie car a mon avis (mais je peut me trompé) personne ne mettras les pieds ici se soir donc

on pose les chaises sur les tables et on met un bon coup de serpillère . que sa sente le propre.


----------



## ziommm (12 Mars 2012)

Nanméo ! Chuis 'cor là moi ! Même si je suis pas très bavard...


----------



## toys (12 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Nanméo ! Chuis 'cor là moi ! Même si je suis pas très bavard...



alors lève les pieds et prend des patins pour pas re-salir derrière toi.


----------



## Madeline (12 Mars 2012)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ah mon toys! tu me rappelles de jolies nuits à ouvrir ce fil ...



Un très grand bonsoir à toi joeldu18cher
Tout spécial pour toi 

on est passé à l'heure d'été cette fin de semaine...
suis toute mélangée !


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

par melangée tu veux dire en quete de sperme? desol´&#8721; j'ai oublié de barrer ma porte 


Avec le 1er solo de l'Histoire ! :rateau:
[YOUTUBE]XXIu0MRuIQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 'chon (16 Mars 2012)

Amphétamines merdiques à Ibiza, de nos jours !

[YOUTUBE]j39CI-qpswA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpultra (16 Mars 2012)

Allez, Roy Orbison et Bruce Springsteen interprètaient en live en 1987 Dream Baby.

[YOUTUBE]yYR4pbbUsG0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpultra (17 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas si vous la connaissez, elle s'appelle KD Lang, c'est une chanteuse et parolière canadienne. Il y a déjà quelques années :
[YOUTUBE]iGq26M08ZpI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2012)

.....​


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2012)

passer au milieu de la nuit, ne plus savoir où est passé l'ennui ... et pourtant tout regretter de sa vie ...


----------



## ziommm (25 Mars 2012)

Pfff, je l'aurais un jour, je l'aurais... 

:sleep:


----------



## toys (31 Mars 2012)

semaine presque fini, résultat: 4 jours de formations faites et franchement sa a été cool.


----------



## ziommm (31 Mars 2012)

Je reviens du cinoche, Je suis allé voir "La Colère des Titans" en 3D. 10,50&#8364; la place, c'est moi qui suis vénère.


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Je reviens du cinoche, Je suis allé voir "La Colère des Titans" en 3D. 10,50 la place, c'est moi qui suis vénère.



pete la gueule a zeus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

Voilà un titre qui me plait :love:

[YOUTUBE]qAaUyITy5Qg[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2012)

Doucement nous nous enfonçons dans la crise, doucement ... sans espoir de revenir vers le bonheur ... Doucement , tout nous quitte... et surtout l'espérance...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Mai 2012)

je n'y arrive plus...j'en dors plus la nuit...
déjà cassé par le monde du travail a mon âge ?


----------



## ziommm (10 Mai 2012)

Tient, je l'avais presque oublié ce fil... 

La nuit a été longue, à me battre avec ce p***** de Microstation de M****. Un vrai instrument de torture. 1 heure de rendu par frame, pour une animation de 900 frames, blue screens en promo !

Dans mes cauchemars, je vois les mecs de chez Bentley en cuir clouté avec des fouets et des godes ceintures qui me courent après, j'ai peur de m'endormir


----------



## House M.D. (13 Mai 2012)

Allez, sur ce, bonne nuit tout le monde...


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T3fE-xDU8_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## House M.D. (19 Mai 2012)

Musique du soir, bonsoir :

New Order - In a lonely place

[YOUTUBE]o__iKhBt068[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2012)

Pas de musique ici. Seuls le ronronnement du NAS, le roulement des voitures au loin et, régulièrement, les cloches du beffroi républicain viennent habiller l&#8217;air nocturne.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NdgrQoZHnNY[/YOUTUBE]


I got a letter this mornin, how do you reckon it read?
It said, "Hurry, hurry, yeah, your love is dead."
I got a letter this mornin, I say how do you reckon it read?
You know, it said, "Hurry, hurry, how come the gal you love is dead?"


You know I grabbed up my suitcase, and took off down the road.
When I got there she was layin on a coolin board.
I grabbed up my suitcase, and I said and I took off down the road.
I said, but when I got there she was already layin on a coolin board.


You know I walked up right close, looked down in her face.
Said, the good ole gal got to lay here til the Judgement Day.
I walked up right close, and I said I looked down in her face.
I said the good ole gal, she got to lay here til the Judgement Day.


Looked like there was 10,000 people standin round the buryin ground.
I didn't know I loved her til they laid her down.
Looked like 10,000 were standin round the buryin ground.
You know I didn't know I loved her til they damn laid her down.

You know I didn't feel so bad, 'til the good ol' sun went down 
I didn't have a soul to throw my arms around 
I didn't feel so bad, 'til the good ol' sun went down
I didn't have a soul to throw my arms around 

You know, it's so hard to love someone that don't love you 
Ain't no satisfaction, don't care what you do 
Yeah, it's hard to love someone that don't love you 
You know it don't look like satisfaction, don't care what you do 

You know, love's a hard ol' fall, make you do things you don't wanna do
Love sometimes leaves you feeling sad and blue
You know, love's a hard ol' fall, make you do things you don't wanna do
Love sometimes make you feel sad and blue​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2012)

Bonne nuit insomnie...


----------



## DeepDark (19 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uIlYNDttUp0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ziommm (4 Octobre 2012)

J'aime bien "Fringe".


----------



## freefalling (13 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2013)

Ne vous en faites pas, je viens juste tapoter le starter des fluorescents et les dépoussiérer. Vous pouvez dormir braves gens, tout est tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

On peut rouler des beuz à l'aise ?


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2013)

où êtes vous les drôles?:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2013)

Jamais très loin&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Novembre 2013)

well well well...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ugd2A1N5V9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]H58x-4xFnTY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## House M.D. (22 Novembre 2013)

freefalling a dit:


> I'm not scared



[YOUTUBE]ffOhhdvrGgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Novembre 2013)




----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2jU9mJbJsQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bI8zl6UuSOs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jq_FCDoSNvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2013)

On se réveille un peu ?

Montez le son à cette heure ci les voisins sont bourrés !

[YOUTUBE]pJV81mdj1ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]U3Nvo7V01mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (15 Décembre 2013)

Je vais me secouer une canette !





J'ai raté le pot de départ d'Ernest


----------



## tatouille (15 Décembre 2013)




----------



## rabisse (17 Décembre 2013)

*Rien...rien, j'disais ça comme ça, faut pas vous fâcher...*


----------



## tatouille (17 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kV0SeJUczBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jZnw-AIuWIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4iwaIxF8Ypk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QSFQ9fzMFCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2013)

Juste parce qu'elle est simplement géniale.

[YOUTUBE]Qno9lWxWkY4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mkEKfXffGu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (27 Décembre 2013)




----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7X5LwFCHNe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (8 Janvier 2014)

Sa Ni Dha Pa Ma Ga Ri Sa


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2014)

ca pèle bordel...
:hein:


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2014)

Un dernier et on ferme !


----------



## patlek (12 Janvier 2014)

Un dernier verre avant l' apocalypse.


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2014)

On va dire ça&#8230;


----------



## sofiping (13 Janvier 2014)

Hop Hop Hop.... dodo!!!



[YOUTUBE]fais dodo - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dada didouda (15 Janvier 2014)




----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kp6rfbKu75Q[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2014)

Blues in the night

[YOUTUBE]FOIU9l4WiuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lLQPzjPW7LM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2014)

Qu'est-ce qu'ils doivent s'emmerder ceux qui n'ont pas de flash_player.app sur ces pages !
Une suite de rectangles noires _sans titre_.
La parfaite monographie monochromique multipostée.
Et j'n'ai me pas un petit gif à pour conclure
Pfff


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Février 2014)

c'est tout vert! i n'y a quasi que des modos qui parlent!


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Février 2014)

ouvert! ouvert! ouvert!!!! parlez les martiens! 

que la nuit vous fasse mentir en silence...


----------



## toys (19 Février 2014)

putain de varicelle de merde.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2014)

groumph...


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2014)

[youtube]hmrxebATRgg[/youtube]​


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7alC7ttB7u4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]crqU4LvHZKs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5skQcaH7Dw8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]yelGwJSKfho[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DFRM8pQGN34[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]APKHfaR5Dqo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GmRyiybGXuc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FutKJlwYGu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Juin 2014)

trop chaud... Trop froid...

je vais encore passer une bonne nuit


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2014)




----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2015)




----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2015)

Ça _use_ déjà pas le jour, c'est pas pour que ça _use_ la nuit !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2015)

Ou alors ça n's'use qu'entre deux…


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Mai 2015)

ouvert au gré des rêves et des manques... des espoirs, des absences, du temps qui nous fait quitter le bonheur impossible à rattraper, à reconstruire.. car toujours l'on nous a imposé la triste réalité


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2015)

Je suis malade comme un chien, j'ai pas encore dormi et je devrai me lever dans 3heures. Ma journée de taf va être productive...


----------



## grumff (22 Septembre 2015)

C'est rien, j'ai du me perdre.


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2015)

User la nuit quand on est charrette c'est beaucoup moins enivrant qu'user la nuit avec du rhum Charrette !


----------



## Madeline (23 Septembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou alors ça n's'use qu'entre deux…


allo très cher...Toujours sur le forum...  et surtout parmi les users de la nuit....


----------



## o0pik (5 Novembre 2015)

user de la nuit mais visiblement il n'y a plus grand monde sur ce fil ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Novembre 2015)

écho écho écho...? où va me mener la nuit..? là-haut ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2015)

Bon bonne nuit.


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

Hé mais c'est tout vide ici, y'a même de la poussière et tout et tout !!






J'ai du faire une recherche car je n'ai pas trouvé le fil dans les 4 ou 5 premières pages de la terasse !!


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> et tout et tout !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mars 2018)

Brups...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Mai 2018)

Toujours brups...

' de Dieu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2018)

Encore Brups...

Tonnere de Paris...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2018)

ça bouge la Nuit ici ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2018)

Ou pas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Ou pas ?


 
À donf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Octobre 2018)

ben ils ont pas menti la SNCF avec leur courrier "il va y avoir un peu de bruit pour tes prochaines nuits"


----------



## Xman (14 Octobre 2018)

Un retour... pour les nuits parfois longues


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> ben ils ont pas menti la SNCF avec leur courrier


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2018)

*04:04*​


----------



## Xman (15 Octobre 2018)

La nuit c'est quand à l'heure d'hiver ? 
Lune, mi-nuit, nuit ? 
p'tain si à 23H52 j'me pose des questions fondamentales ..... 
 aux suivants


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2018)

Xman a dit:


> La nuit c'est quand à l'heure d'hiver ?
> Lune, mi-nuit, nuit ?
> p'tain si à 23H52 j'me pose des questions fondamentales .....
> aux suivants




C'est une heure qui en vaut bien une autre, pour se poser des questions fondamentales !


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Octobre 2018)

moment d'attente... écho de nuits où j'avais encore la famille de mon enfance et les mêmes moments en souvenir. Mais à présent, qui suis-je ? juste un grand décalé dans ce monde si violent d'enfants qui se prennent tant au sérieux qu'ils préfèrent tuer en idées, en mots, voire en vrai plutôt que rêver.


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Novembre 2018)

Salut...
Y'a quelqu'un dans les parages ? 
C'est quand même calme la nuit... J'aimerais bien dormir mais mes yeux ne sont pas du tout d'accord avec moi 
Bref... Y'a quelqu'un ? Ah ben non !


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Novembre 2018)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Salut...
> Y'a quelqu'un dans les parages ?
> C'est quand même calme la nuit... J'aimerais bien dormir mais mes yeux ne sont pas du tout d'accord avec moi
> Bref... Y'a quelqu'un ? Ah ben non !




Si si, je suis là !...  

Avec pratiquement 24 heures de retard, je le crains, mais on fait ce qu'on peut...


----------



## pouppinou (15 Novembre 2018)

01H01

C'est pas tard... c'est même pas un temps de mi-course pour une épreuve des 24H du Mans !
En général c'est l'heure où le cuisto amène les croque-monsieur, les fruits secs, les carrés de chocolat et le café dans le stand.
A la mi-course on a le droit aux crêpes. 

Garçon ! S'il vous plaît !
A bein zut, y a aucun service ici ?!


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2018)

juste à temps !


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2019)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo (je reprends mon souffle) naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (encore)
nééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééée (voilà)


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2019)

flotow a dit:


> juste à temps !


J'avais encore le temps mais comme j'y pensais…


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2019)

J'apprécie les endroits paisibles comme celui-ci, juste peuplés de quelques fantômes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Janvier 2019)

manger tiède c'est peut-être pas une si bonne idée en fait...


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2019)

En effet…


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2019)

Quelqu'un a-t-il sous la main une statistique sur les naissances en inadéquation avec le fuseau horaire subi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2019)

Groumph...


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2019)

Moi aussi !!
Je cherche à extraire des images d'un PDF pour les re-exporter !

Et toc !


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2019)

Choisissez trois beaux œufs de poule. Clarifier et réserver les blancs. Peser et faire fondre 75 g de chocolat pâtissier. Mélanger le chocolat fondu et les jaunes. Monter les blancs en neige. Ajouter l'appareil. Lier délicatement. Verser la préparation dans le ou les contenants choisis. Réserver 30 mn au réfrigérateur. Consommer !


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2019)

Wahou The Last of Us !!
Sur ce, je vais me coucher


----------



## Madalvée (24 Avril 2019)

Ça floode ici…

Je viens de me décider à changer de mac après 6 ans sans le faire, un record pour moi. Du coup je ne dors pas. Remords ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Madame ?!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Maaadame ?!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Maaaadaaaame ?!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Maaaaaaaaaaaadaaaaaaaaaaameeeeeeeeeu ?!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2019)

Bon bah ça c'est fait !

Dossier suivant…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2019)

Allô ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2019)

« Choisissez trois beaux œufs. Cassez les dans une jatte. Ajoutez 120 g de crème épaisse et 60 g de beurre salé. Mélangez. Ajoutez 180 g de farine et un demi-sachet de levure chimique. Mélangez jusqu'à obtention d'une pâte lisse. Ajoutez au chinois une demi-cuillère-à-café de poudre de piment d’Espelette. Mélangez une dernière fois et réservez votre appareil. Découpez en dés 200 g de jambon, 40 g de tomates séchées et 40 g d'olives vertes dénoyautées. Ajoutez cette préparation à votre appareil. Mélangez et réservez. Chemisez de beurre et de farine un moule à cake. Versez votre préparation dans le moule. Enfournez 40 minutes dans un four préchauffé à 180° C (Th 7). Dégustez au sortir du four ou du frigo. »


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2019)

Vous allez rire… Quand j'ai posté cette recette de cake l'autre nuit. Je venais d'en dévorer un bout. Et l'explosion de saveurs qui me restait en bouche me fit oublier un ingrédient essentiel dans cette recette. J'espère donc qu'aucun ou aucune d'entre vous ne l'a essayée, hé hé. En plus, ça n'est pas un ingrédient mais deux qu'il manque pour que le goût soit au rendez-vous.

Il faut donc ajouter quelques tours de moulin à poivre à la préparation. Et le plus important, il faut chemiser le moule de fines tranches de lard fumé avant de verser la préparation.

Notez que si vous disposez les tranches à la perpendiculaire de la longueur du moule, vous pourrez une fois la pâte versée dans le moule chemisée, rabattre les extrémités des tranches de lard sur la pâte.

Notez qu'en plus de donner fier allure à votre cake, cette disposition permet une découpe aisée du cake. Les tranches conservent bien le lard enrobant une mie généreuse.

Fin de l'alerte !


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2019)

petit_louis a dit:


> Allô ?


Bonjour ! Vous êtes bien sur le répondeur de la modération. L'accueil de nuit est actuellement aux fourneaux et celui de jour encore dans ces songes…
Si vous souhaitez quand même prolonger cet appel qui vous sera facturé [ une blinde PLUS le coût d'un appel téléphonique en vigueur chez votre opérateur ] tapez 1, sinon merci de raccrocher…


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2019)

(musique d'attente)


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2019)

Nous n'avons pas compris votre réponse.

Merci de tapez 1 si vous souhaitez prolonger cet échange ou raccrochez ce combiné.


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2019)

(musique d'attente)


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2019)

Salut les p'tits clous !
Dans notre émission d'aujourd'hui nous écouterons les meilleures musiques d’attentes du moment !
Calez vous bien au fond de votre canap', on en a pour un bon moment !


----------



## Madalvée (9 Mai 2019)

Atchoum.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Mai 2019)

Tu-lu-lu... 
_Le numéro que vous avez demandé n'est plus attribué. Veuillez consulter l'annuaire ou le centre de communication!_
 ...Tu-lu-lu


----------



## pouppinou (23 Mai 2019)

_Le temps me donne l’Espace d’un Instant Matière à vous envoyer l’Information en numérique codée en 0 1 qui écrit depuis mon présent pour le votre qui passera mon futur au passé de votre présent. Sous le filtre de la balance des infinis et de vos hémisphères l’Information vous sera transcrit  dans le futur de ma nuit._

iTunes délivre la B.O. de ma nuit, Tic...
Sur la symphonie de nexus radio U.S., Tac...
A regarder le ciel étoilé sans sa Lune, Tic...
En se laissant happer du flow musical, Tac...


Vers clamés en mode haché à la Eminem,
L’égaliseur réglé en mode Rock… Non… Rap,
Avec un corps épris de liberté, j’aime,
quand il se mouve dans la nuit gardant son cap.
_-_-¨-__-¨¨-¨¨-¨-__¨_¨_¨_—_—-¨-¨-__…_._._ _


----------



## pouppinou (23 Mai 2019)

_La nuit glisse doucement au son de la Costa Del Mar propice aux songes d’une nuit qui bientôt tirera sa révérence étoilée pour peut-être, m’a t’elle dit, revenir demain si à son tour le soleil consent lui aussi à lui tirer sa révérence._

Sans vivre le présent nos vies sont qu’illusion,
Du passé, voyons que cendre d’un ancien feu,
Du futur, même inscrit, nait que sa vision,
Mensonge ! De nos yeux le présent n’est  qu’adieu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mai 2019)

Groumph...


----------



## pouppinou (26 Mai 2019)

J'aurai envie de dire à tout un chacun de se méfier de ces marches et surtout de nuit.
Car il est assez facile de rater une marche de jour alors de nuit...


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Mai 2019)

Moi aussi ...




Punaise ce que c'était bon !!!


----------



## Madalvée (26 Mai 2019)

J'ai pas arrêté de me faire sucer cette nuit.






Saleté de punaises de lit.


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'ai pas arrêté de me faire sucer cette nuit.





Bartolomeo a dit:


> Punaise ce que c'était bon !!!


----------



## Madalvée (29 Mai 2019)

J'avais même pas lu le post précédent.

N'empêche que je suis encore debout à cause de ces saloperies…


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2019)

J'ai lu un truc sur les somnifères…
Mais je ne sais plus quoi…
Ni où d'ailleurs…
Et encore moins quand…


----------



## pouppinou (31 Mai 2019)

Et moi, de pilule j'en ai plein mais je ne sais plus laquelle je dois prendre à cette heure-ci. La blanche, la rouge, la bleue, la jaune, la blanche et rouge... allez, pour le fun, je vais prendre la rose.

" _Allongé sur la méridienne, finissant quelques lignes de code… je décide, la tâche finie de refermer mon MacBook Pro pour accepter l’invitation de cette antique pré-napoléonienne à une détente bien méritée en me laissant aller à un certain degré de rêverie. Mes yeux passant de l’écran scintillant Pommé au noir complet de cette nuit si calme, n’arrivant pas bien à lire la Voie Lactée qui s’offre devant moi à travers la grande baie vitrée. Mais après quelques secondes les points lumineux s’affichent sur cette sublime Voie qui maintenant me dévoile son spectacle universel  que beaucoup ne savent plus s’en émerveiller. Ce cadeau de beauté nous est donné à tous, accessible d’où l’on se trouve à n’importe quel endroit de la terre, sans pour autant être connecté en wifi au réseau non juste être connecté à soi-même, pour nous questionner afin de nous rendre plus intelligent sur la vie, sur sa vie. Toute cette beauté étoilée où la vie et la mort se mélangent dans une même lumière scintillante. Comme une supernova nous brilleront de notre défunte énergie, et poussière nous renaitrons comme une étoile agglomérant la poussière stellaire pour naitre et mourrir indéfiniment. _"


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2019)

Vous n'avez aucune nouvelle alerte.

Pourtant, j'ai bien cru que…

Vous n'avez aucune nouvelle alerte !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2019)

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait du mescal ici…


----------



## pouppinou (9 Juin 2019)

*LA COMPLAINTE DE D’HORLOGE
A MI-PARCOURS*

*3h00 du matin, on est encore en vie
3h00 A.M., we are still alive*​
3h du matin,  3 hours a.m. comme disent les British du TT Legends du box d’à côté. La Légende McGuiness himself qui avoue que les 24H sont encore plus  fous que leur TT. Comme quoi on trouve fou ce qu’on a pas réussi à atteindre, dont on n’a pas trouvé la clef et que cela reste un mystère que l’on a  pas réussi à briser.

3h00 du matin… l’heure critique, le cap qui en général si on le passe est intuitivement  signe d’Arrivée et que la mécanique tant humaine  que pure machine arrivera à tenir jusqu’au bout. Jusqu’au bout de ce satané double tours d’horloge, ou simple tour si ce satané sablier à cadran aiguillé contenait toutes les heures de cette satanée journée… toute une épreuve… mais que l’on aime pourtant sans cesse renouveler.

24H… de 15h à 15h… 3 p.m. to 3 p.m… on est qu’à la moitié du parcours, l’épreuve est à moitié terminée, ou plus justement, à moitié commencée.

3h00 du matin… on est dans le dur, seul les fous sont encore dans la place et pour les cas désespérés ils sont à plus de 300 sur l’angle dans cette foutue Dunlop qui veut absolument les envoyer dans le décor, ou 330  compteur bloqué à attendre que cette foutue ligne droite du Mistral en finisse.

3h00 du matin… seul les gardiens du sablier sont dans la place pour dire, à ceux que Morphée avait éloigné, que le temps ne sait pas arrêté pendant leur absence.

3h00 du matin… ça passe ou ça casse… rideau ouvert ou fermé… les yeux eux aussi sont soumis à ce moment tragique où une lutte s’engage pour que l’éveil gagne.

3h00 du matin passé… pour ces gardiens, ces fous, ces cas désespérés pourtant le temps semble s’écouler plus lentement maintenant que 3h du matin est passé et que les cas désespérés sont toujours sur leur machine du diable à chasser les grains de sable pour qu’il y en ait le moins possible lorsqu’ils repasseront par là où ils ont commencé et que l’ascétique maître du temps de leur parcours en est le moins possible à compter.

3h00 du matin… où le milieu de l’épreuve se confond avec le milieu de la vie… rien est gagné, rien est perdu… le destin est encore entre nos mains, seul notre envie de finir, de gagner nous maintien en vie.

3h00 du matin passé… il faut tenir… il faut résister… L’ange gardien va bientôt passer pour nous dire que l’on est pas seul, pour nous délivrer toute son énergie qui nous fera aller jusqu’au bout de cette satanée foutue pendule.

3h00 du matin passé… on est encore dans la liste des vivants, pourtant certains n’ont pas su tenir, n’ont pas su résister, n’ont pas su tout mettre en oeuvre pour que le cosmos s’intéresse à eux, pour les aider à avoir un futur et pour que nous ne soyons pas dans la liste de ceux qui sont déjà partis aux Champs Elysées.

3h00 du matin passé… pour nous, ce n’est encore qu’une étape. Alors profitons-en, mettons tout en oeuvre pour que le cosmos nous reste un partenaire attitré.

3h00 du matin passé… Je vous certifie que le sablier délivre toujours ses grains de sable à défaut de gravier…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juin 2019)

c'est pas faux....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juillet 2019)

zut...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2019)

Un jus de fruits en terrasse…


----------



## pouppinou (7 Août 2019)

Pensée d'une nuit d'été...

_“ Les risques n'ont de rapport à la vie à la mort, mais à la justesse de son action. ”_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2020)

note pour toute a l'heure : éviter de boire de la flotte toute la journée, ça veut dire éviter de se lever la nuit qui suit.


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

En même temps, ne pas boire de la journée, c'est se réveiller le lendemain assoiffé et sujet aux crampes et maux de crâne.


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Mac Gyver avait une astuce pour passer des nuits au sec ! Et comme toujours, un bout de gaffer et un contenant évasé en plastique suffisaient. Ça faisait un mal de chien quand il arrachait l'adhésif le lendemain. Par contre il était toujours impec' du maillot !


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Je te dis ça mais si ça se tombe… Tu n'as pas connu ces dimanches après-midis de folie sous la houlette de Jacques Martin. Incroyable mais vrai, Mac Gyver et l'école des fans, ça occupait du monde ! Maintenant chacun regarde son streaming dans son coin… C'est d'un triste…


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

À part ça, l'orage illumine enfin cette nuit pluvieuse…


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Malin, il troque son anorak et ses godillots contre des bottes et un parapluie !


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

L'ivresse de l'ingéniosité me gagne !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2020)

ah non !
pas encore !

en plus il pleut pas donc rien pour me bercer


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2020)

Veux-tu que je te raconte une histoire ?

Je te préviens, à la fin, tout le monde meurt !


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2020)

Tu pourrais peut-être essayer de piquer la poche du trooper.
Un lavage et ça repart !


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2020)

[mode_dames-pipi/on]

— On n'a pas vu notre petit_louis cette nuit ?
— Nan, on l'a pas vu !
— Où est-ce qu'il a bien pu aller ? On est le seul lieu d'aisance convenable, des kilomètres à la ronde !
— Pour sûr !
— Bon bah je baisse le rideau alors !
— Ouais.

[mode_dames-pipi/off]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2020)

Gna Gna Gna


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Gné ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

*INCONTINENT,-ENTE,* adj.
*A.* − _Vieilli_, dans la lang. de la _mor. relig._ Qui abuse des plaisirs sexuels, qui vit dans la débauche. Synon. _débauché, déréglé, intempérant, jouisseur_; anton. _chaste, continent, équilibré, pur_. _Jeune homme incontinent_. _Chez beaucoup, les vices et les vertus existent parallèlement. − Oui (...) on peut être incontinent, en adorant la chasteté_ (Péladan, _Vice supr_.,1884, p. 186). _De quelque façon que nous considérions les hommes depuis la chute d'Adam, nous les voyons affamés et incontinents_ (France, _Rôtisserie_,1893, p. 306).
− _P. ext._ Qui manque de modération, de retenue (notamment dans les paroles). Et voici qu'Andrée, aussi incontinente de parole que de plume, irait publier qu'elle est ma maîtresse! (Montherl., J. filles,1936, p. 1015).Le vrai poète est incontinent (Colette, Jumelle,1938, p. 128).
♦ [_P. méton._] _J'en arrive, après avoir terminé ces volumes, à ne même plus me rappeler les incontinentes descriptions, les insipides harangues qu'ils renferment_ (Huysmans, _Là-bas_, t. 1, 1891, p. 9). _Elle avait versé sur son mari la meilleure part de sa tendresse incontinente_ (Martin du G., _Devenir_,1909, p. 15).
*B.* − _MÉD_. Qui est affecté d'incontinence (v. ce mot C). _Enfant, vieillard incontinent_. (Ds Man.-Man. _Méd_. 1977).
*INCONTINENT,* adv.
Vx ou _littér_. Sans aucun délai, sans le moindre retard. Synon. _aussitôt, illico_ (fam.), _immédiatement, incessamment, à l'instant, sur le champ, sur l'heure_ (vieilli), _tout de suite_. _S'en aller, partir, répondre incontinent_. _Le frère Porcher lui dit qu'il s'en était allé dans la direction du bois. Incontinent le père Magloire se dirigea de ce côté _(Barrès, _Colline insp_.,1913, p. 118). _Vous n'avez pas eu besoin de parler haut. Tout ce qui vit dans ce château a su incontinent que vous étiez là _(Claudel, _Soulier, _1944, 1re part., 2e journée, 2, p. 998).
♦ _Incontinent après _(vx). _La résolution formelle où il était de faire prononcer sa séparation d'avec sa femme la reine Marguerite, et de contracter mariage incontinent après_ (Sainte-Beuve, _Caus. lundi,_ t. 8, 1853, p. 401). _Il fut pansé. Incontinent après, l'anthrax parut_ (Bourges, _Crépusc. dieux,_1884, p. 303).
♦ _Tout incontinent _(vx). _Croyez-vous, Chère Madame, qu'on puisse vous répondre tout incontinent ?_ (Sainte-Beuve, _Corresp., _1839, p. 183).


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Bon _On se check ?

 « Coucou, on se fait la bise ? – Non. – On se check alors ? – D’accord, moi je fais le “footshake” à la Wuhan [salut du pied], et toi ? – Moi, le “elbow bump” [bonjour du coude]._


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mars 2020)

"Tout marche bien Navette" pour vous ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Toujours à la maison... mais au moins demain je ne travaille pas !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Avril 2020)

enfin bref...


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2020)

_Une chanson douce que me chantait ma maman,
Ta na ni nè re, ta na ni na nam…_


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2020)

Allo minuit ?
Il va falloir encore prévoir de faire quelque chose de cette journée à la maison qui ressemble aux autres.


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

Essaie l'oisiveté du sage !


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

D'après La Bruyère, c'est tout un travail !!!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Mauvaise nuit en perspective
Nous venons d'apprendre le décès du fils de nos amis de 37 Ans 
Le sommeil va être difficile a trouver !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Avril 2020)

quel âge avait-il? corona ou autre cause?  que la nuit puisse vous apaiser


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mauvaise nuit en perspective
> Nous venons d'apprendre le décès du fils de nos amis de 37 Ans
> Le sommeil va être difficile a trouver !!





joeldu18cher a dit:


> quel âge avait-il? corona ou autre cause?  que la nuit puisse vous apaiser



C'est banal à dire, mais il est dans l'ordre des choses de perdre ses parents un jour ou l'autre... Si douloureux que cela puisse être. 
Mais des parents de devraient jamais voir leur enfant mourir avant eux. 
Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse exister pire épreuve. 

Solidarité, Juju... 
Courage à tes amis...

Je me joins sans réserve aux paroles de Joël.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> quel âge avait-il? corona ou autre cause?  que la nuit puisse vous apaiser


37 ans 
Décès d’une tumeur 
Je vous remercie de votre soutien


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

Dodo, l'enfant do,
L'enfant dormira bientôt


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2020)

Il pleut,
C'est l'heure d'sortir Médor !
Il tonne,
C'est l'temps d'aller dehors !
Il tonne,
On aime ces gouttes d'or !
Il pleut,
Its time to wash Médor !
…


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2020)

— C'est c'grand tour ?
— Qué grand tour mon p'tit ?
— Bah c'détour qu'on fait !
— Bah quoi ?
— D'habitude on coupe !
— Hum…
— Mais là ! On s'rallonge !
— Tu crois ?
— Chuis sûr !
— Et ?
— Et chuis trempé !
— C'est que t'étais sale !
— Sale ?
— Enfin… Disons que tu n'étais pas propre !
— Et maint'nant ?
— C'est mieux !
— …


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2020)

— Médor ?!
— Whaouuf
— Ce soir ça souffle !
— Wow…
— C'est râpé pour ton brushing !
— Weu
— On sort !!!
— Yak yak yak


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2020)

La Nuit où j'ai pas sommeil il pleut pas.

Chuis deg'

Du genre a rester ici toute la nuit.
Donc...
L'odeur d'andouillette c'est normal si vous arrivez ici.

Je passerai toute la room au lancé-flamme avant de partir, soyez en sûr.

Pasque bon... si on demande ça au Trooper avec son 'tit engin...hein..ça va encore prendre des plombes !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2020)

/piiiiiiicht p_l


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

/me s'est trompé !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

/wizard p_l


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

/me ne sait pas si le petit-louis était de ce monde en ces temps bénis de la publicité en 576 lignes !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Va-t-il répondre avant le baissé de rideau ?!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

La notification va-t-elle le lever du pieu ?!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Son foutu Android va-t-il faire son taf ?!


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Que de questions…


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Put "tout" _charentaises_ buddy !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

Ah ah !

montre toi vil modo ! 
Vite j'ai sommeil...


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

J'suis là p'tit chenapan !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

camomille ? cafe ? 

Ensuite on sera en plein pugilat..
Donc bon...


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Café sans sucre stp !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Sapritch ou Distel ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

Voilà...

Ben oui kwa... on est pas bêtes...


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Dis-toi que demain, tu finis ta s'maine !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

/pvp
ou
/pve


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

Ah il attaque dur le margoulin !!!

Beau ou rien !a LLalasse !

Et boum ! prend toi ça dans les gencives !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Mince ! J'l'ai pas vu venir celle-là !

Comment t'as flingué ma défense !

/need ammo !!!


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

/boost !!!

/need wizard sec quel brio !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Wesh buddy j'suis en double fight !

Ya le alèm qui me rosse sur FB !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

/me Ronfle...

Pardon


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

J'vais pas tenir !

J'suis à la ramasse avec mon FF ESR !!!

C PÔ POSSIB !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

Alem ??!!
Passe lui Bonjour pour moi !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> /me Ronfle...
> 
> Pardon


Tu déclares forfait ça m'arrange j'ai plus de crédit !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

BN p_l ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

BN canalilou


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mai 2020)

Crève clavier de mUrde !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2020)

Clavier en ut

_Si t'avais un marteau,
T'y pèterais les touches !
Si ça lui f'sait bobo,
Tu l'entendrais d'sa bouche !

Wow oh oh oh, p'tit_louis !
Wow oh oh oh, vas-y !

Si t'avais un manteau,
T'irais c'soir aux bains-douches !
Si t'avais un chapeau,
Tu f'rais de belles touches !

Wow ho ho ho, p'tit_louis !
Wow ho ho ho, dis-lui !

Si t'avais un marteau,
T'y péterais la mouche !
Si ça te cassait l'dos,
Tu en r'mettrait une couche !

Wow oh oh oh, p'tit_louis !
Wow oh oh oh, carre-lui !_


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2020)

/220V


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— Waouf !?
— On sort !!!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Mai 2020)

fait chaud vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> fait chaud vous trouvez pas ?


 Assez, mais le fond de l'air reste plutôt frais, non ?...


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> fait chaud vous trouvez pas ?


Ça se rafraîchit…


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

…un pneu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Mai 2020)

eh mUrde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

Oh aCLR !

Y'a les tontons qui ont laissé une drôle de bouteille de jus de pomme dans la cuisine !

Ramène ta poire et ton godet !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

....

Il est en fonte ton godet au moins ?

Me suis verser un verre et bah...il a fondu... mon verre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

tu me fends l'estomac aCLR


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Oh aCLR !
> 
> Y'a les tontons qui ont laissé une drôle de bouteille de jus de pomme dans la cuisine !
> 
> Ramène ta poire et ton godet !


Je prends ma poêle !

Des cuisses de pintade flambées…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Mijotées au cidre…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Accompagnées de légumes vapeur…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Bon…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

ch'te suis en épluchant les patates.ppur les frites !

un repas léger que ça doit être le pré - petit déjeuner !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

N'ayant aucun des ingrédients pour accompagner tes frites !

/me va faire des burgers !!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

C'est plus "light" !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

La brunoise de cornichons n'a jamais fait grossir personne !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Le bœuf non plus…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Il n'y a pas d'heure pour se faire un petit encas !!!


HA HA HA


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Est-ce que _Juliana_ va aimer ça ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que _Juliana_ va aimer ça ?!


Demain, c'est son anniv' !

Comment j'tombe bien ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

on lui emballera les restes.

même si je vais être franc : j'ai grave la dalle \o/


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Tiens, régale-toi !!!








Gniark gniark gniark !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2020)

Enfoiré


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

De première…





STP !!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

Mes burgers ne vont pas se faire tout seul non plus !!!

Ciao p_l 

Te couche pas trop tard !

Demain t'as école !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

Users de la nuit, bonjour !


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2020)

:baille:


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

:braille:


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

— C'est flou !!!
— T'es sûr ?!
— Un peu que j'suis sûr !
— Mets tes lunettes !
— Ça n'change rien !
— T'es sûr ?!
— Un peu que j'suis sûr !
— Vire les cookies !
— Ça n'change rien !
— T'es sûr ?!
— Un peu que j'suis sûr !
— Essaie un autre navigateur !
— Ça n'change rien !
— T'es sûr ?!
— Un peu que j'suis sûr !
— Et la plist ?!
— Qué plist ?!
— Kamoulox !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mai 2020)

Youhou ! aCLR ?!

la table est prête ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mai 2020)

mé keskifoo ?

_test clavier_


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Magret


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

Maigret


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> la table est prête ?


/me n'a pas encore son menu du soir…

/me attend vos recommandations !


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Patate


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Maigret



Tu vas bouffer un commissaire ???... 
Ah ben c'est du joli... 


Blague à part, il va me falloir éviter certains threads la nuit... 
Vous avez encore réussi à me donner une petite faim...


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Patate


Froide !


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2020)

Moi aussi j'ai faim maintenant...
Mais ça sera pour demain matin.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

Certaines études conseillent de jeûner 14 heures entre le repas du soir et celui du matin… Ça serait bon pour le corps, toussa… Je n'en crois rien ! Hin hin hin…


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

/me se laisserait bien tenter par une salade composée tantôt sucrée tantôt salée.




_Pour la sauce… Moutarde, miel, vinaigre de vin rouge, curcuma, huile de pépins de raisin, copeaux de parmesan, oignon nouveau, ail, persil ou coriandre, sel et poivre.

Pour les vegetables… Dés de pommes de terre et de tomates ananas, émincé de jeunes pousses de salade, brunoises de céleri branche et d'abricots.

Du jambon sec pour accompagner le tout…

Ou un steak tartare…

Et de l'eau pétillante !_



À voir…


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mai 2020)

j'ai fini mon magret; j'ai déjà envi d'un autre ^^

sinon je vais me chercher une limo' en attendant


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

— Allo ? Une limo' pour la douze !
— Ça marche !


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

Sur un air connu…



Au clair de la Lune,
Que j'aime sortir Médor.
La lueur de la Lune,
Éclaire sa robe d'or.

Le soleil dort,
Pour quelques heures encore.

Au clair de la Lune,
Que j'aime sortir Médor.



La nuit sur le bitume,
bruissent les griffes du Médor.
Sur les bandes de bitume,
Fleurissent les _lampadores_.

Le soleil dort,
Pour quelques heures encore.

La nuit sur le bitume,
Bruissent les griffes du Médor.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2020)

ton air connu il fait trop de buée je trouve
ensuite on peut plus lire ta prose


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

D'un clic, ça ne s'éclaircit pas ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Mai 2020)

si bien sûr... mais c'est fatiguant !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> si bien sûr... mais c'est fatiguant !


Vu sous cet angle, effectivement !



Cependant, très cher simili-fainéant-du-samedi-soir-et-cependant-avachi si vous vous étiez donné la peine de lire l'entièreté de votre _missing manual macos_ aux éditions *macgeneration*, vous auriez découvert le glyphe horizontal ellipsis autrement connu sous le terme points de suspension. Un signe accessible d'une frappe au clavier, là où vous, très cher simili-fainéant-du- samedi-soir-et-cependant-avachi, avez usé du traditionnel glyphe one dot leader, soit la combinaison de touches affichant un simple point.

Et pour afficher ces magnifiques points de suspension, normalement atteignables d'une simple combinaison de touches, vous vous y êtes reprit à trois fois pour indiquer les vôtres ! Notez, très cher simili-fainéant-du-samedi-soir-et-cependant-avachi, combien vos petits doigts dénués de muscles ont été sollicités.

En agissant de la sorte, très cher, vous fîtes fonctionner vos articulations inutilement. Aussi, lorsqu'une lubie similaire vous prendra, J'aimerai que vous songeâtes à employer un caractère à la hauteur de votre quolibet ! Autrement, très cher simili-fainéant-du-samedi-soir-et-cependant-avachi, croyez-combien je resterai sourd à vos mots d'esprit tourmenteur !

Soyez enjoué, très cher, la nuit tous les doigts sont gris !


En vous remerciant !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2020)

Recette du jour au BBQ !

Ça commence toujours par un boucher sympa, un barbecue réussi ! Si tu ne le connais pas, ou pire… Si tu consommes de la barquette ou du sous-vide, oublie… Arpente le pavé et trouve-toi un boucher !


Donc, ton boucher en poche, tu discutes avec lui des fibres que tu préfères. Courtes ou longues, chacun a sa préférence. Quoi qu'il en soit pour la braise du jour, j'avais pris un muscle à fibres longues. Enfin… Mon boucher m'avait servi un muscle sans que j'eus à commander. Dingue ! Ce brave type m'avait mis au frais un onglet de veau. Ne voulant abuser de son service rendu, j'ai demandé à ce qu'il le laissa entier. J'étais chaud pour jouer du couteau. Ça n'est pas tous les jours que j'ai l'occasion de parer du veau. « Te coupe pas un doigt ! » Me lança-t-il. « Aucun danger, c'est toi qui aiguise mes couteaux ! » Lui répondais-je aussi sec ! Eh ouais ! C'est comme ça entre lui et moi. On se taquine et ça nous fait bien marrer !


Bref la recette du soir… Ce soir, alors que la braise prenait, je me suis occupé de cet onglet encore entier. Une fois la viande positionnée sur le billot, j'attaquais une face et puis l'autre. L'opération effectuée, je soufflais et tendais le nerf à Médor, alerté par le coup de lame contre le fusil et à mes pieds. Seulement… Voyant le résultat de l'opération, deux petits muscles mal travaillés, je décidais alors de le ficeler. Lui donner forme avant qu'il rejoigne la grille du feu, partait d'un bon sentiment. Hélas, doué comme pas deux pour faire des nœuds, mon ficelage laissait à désirer. Tant pis, j'allais me rattraper à la cuisson ! Ces quatre faces impeccablement dorées, je coupais la pièce en deux et constatais une cuisson bleue. C'était parfait. Je déficelais alors les parts et dressais les assiettes blanches !


Un régal ! Que dis-je ? Une explosion de saveurs… Ce muscle mortifié à souhaits et ce fumet de cuisson au charbon, comment dire… Je ne l'échangerai sûrement pas contre un magret !!!


//Le rosé de gKatarn n'était pas de la partie…
//On ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie !
//Hi hi hi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juin 2020)

Bon tout à l'heure je retourne au taff...

Ok ok je continue le télétravail, vous avez raison il faut être précis... mais ça me fait chier quand même !


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2020)

Je vais te dévoiler une succulente recette minute pour l'occasion ! Mais d'abord…
_
— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !?
— On sort !_


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2020)

Mode charcutier traiteur on !



Bon d'abord, il te faudra passer chez ton boulanger, ton charcutier et ton fromager. Si comme moi tous ces commerces sont dans un rayon d'un kilomètre autour de ton _home sweet home_, tes achats seront vite faits ! Et tu auras hâte de rentrer pour cuisiner un succulent *croissant au jambon* !

Eh ouais ! Un indémodable qui régale en toutes saisons !

Préchauffe de suite le grill de ton four à *200°C* si tu ne veux pas perdre ton précieux temps !

Commence par ouvrir le *croissant* pur beurre en *portefeuille*. Attention pas une découpe qui sépare le croissant en deux parties distinctes, mais bien une découpe qui laisse les deux parties solidaires. Ça n'a l'air de rien mais c'est tellement plus pratique pour la dégustation qu'il faut prêter attention à cette délicate étape ! Une fois ouvert, réserve le croissant et sors une casserole ! Tu vas maintenant préparer une sauce béchamel.

Le principe de cette sauce simplissime réside dans le ratio des proportions ! C'est du un pour un. Donc pour la *béchamel* d'un croissant au jambon, fais fondre 10 g de beurre dans la casserole. Ajoute ensuite 10 g de maïzena. Ça change de la farine de blé, ou disons, ça ajoute un côté exotique à cette recette multiséculaire. Mais si tu n'es pas maïs, va pour du blé. Ce qui importe, c'est de faire un *roux* à base de graisse et céréales… Une fois lissé et doré à ta convenance, verse hors du feu 10 cl de *crème liquide* tout en fouettant la préparation. Et pour finir, ajoute les brisures d'une tranche de *cheddar*. Remue et laisse épaissir à feu doux.

Te voilà maintenant prêt pour l'assemblage !

Découpe et pose un carré de papier cuisson sur ton plan de travail. Pose le croissant sur le papier. Beurre l'intérieur du croissant avec les trois-quarts de la sauce. Roule ta tranche de *jambon* en fonction du produit choisi et du croissant. Pose ton rouleau dans le fond du croissant et rabat le dessus. Termine en beurrant le dessus du croissant du reste de sauce. Dispose cette spécialité culinaire sur le lèchefrite et enfourne l'ensemble *7 à 8 minutes* en position haute.

Au coup de sonnette, dresse le résultat de si peu d'efforts dans une assiette et régale-toi !
*Ton second cerveau te remerciera !*



Mode charcutier traiteur off…


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2020)

_— Médor ?!
— …
— MÉDOR ?!?
— …
— JE SORS !?
— Whaouf ?!
— Ah !? On sort !_


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2020)

Que diriez-vous de passer quelques minutes sous le grill, une tranche de poitrine de porc cuite parsemée d'épices ? Juste le temps pour elle de se dégraisser et se dorer à la chaleur des résistances. Pendant cette cuisson-là, carottes râpées et sauce citron persil se prépareront !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juin 2020)

le floutisme est là ! est-ce dû au Covid ?

je suis actuellement en train d'enquêter pour nous...vous !

nous sommes donc au relais routiers les Boulets qui fait la réputation de la ville de Montcul avec sa fameuse raie aux câpres.

Il met les mains dedans depuis plus de 20 ans et il a accepté de nous recevoir : aCLR, représentant du floutisme dans le monde étroit et sanglant de la gastronomie...


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> , carottes râpées et sauce citron persil se prépareront !


Tu devrais essayer avec du jus d’orange et des raisins secs. Le jus de citron en assaisonnement c’est d’un banal !


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2020)

Ça me donne faim...


Mais j'ai pas d'œufs pour me faire des crêpes.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu devrais essayer avec du jus d’orange et des raisins secs. Le jus de citron en assaisonnement c’est d’un banal !


La banalité est mon quotidien ! 



flotow a dit:


> Ça me donne faim...
> 
> 
> Mais j'ai pas d'œufs pour me faire des crêpes.


Les vegans n'ont pas une recette sans œufs de poule ni lait de vache ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2020)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il met les mains dedans depuis plus de 20 ans et il a accepté de nous recevoir : aCLR, représentant du floutisme dans le monde étroit et sanglant de la gastronomie...


— Bonsoir ! Merci de me recevoir dans votre bel établissement ! Hélas, je ne mange pas de poisson ! Z'auriez-pas un steak de bœuf façon tartare à tout hasard ? Vos câpres m'ont ouvert l'appétit !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

/me s'essaye au commentaire sportif !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> /me s'essaye au commentaire sportif !



Pour un peu, ça me donnerait presque envie de regarder un petit match de rugby... 
Avec des mêlées respectant strictement les règles de la distanciation physique, évidemment !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

En parlant de distanciation sociale…
_
— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !?
— On sort !_


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> En parlant de distanciation sociale…
> 
> _— Médor ?!
> — Whaouf !?
> — On sort !_



Bonne promenade !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bonne promenade !


— Vivement la prochaine !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> — Vivement la prochaine !



Surtout que nous allons sans doute vers les belles nuits étoilées d'été... 
Enfin, là, la période semble un peu à l'orage, mais ça devrait passer...


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Surtout que nous allons sans doute vers les belles nuits étoilées d'été...


Médor n'attendra pas la prochaine lune pour sortir ! 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Enfin, là, la période semble un peu à l'orage, mais ça devrait passer...


Avec un demi-millimètre tombé en 24 heures… Vachte ! Quelle saucée, hé hé !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2020)

Mais j'y pense…
_
— À table !
— Whaouf !_


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Médor n'attendra pas la prochaine lune pour sortir !
> 
> Avec un demi-millimètre tombé en 24 heures… Vachte ! Quelle saucée, hé hé !



En pluviométrie, on aura vu plus spectaculaire... 
Mais de beaux éclairs assuraient l'ambiance visuelle, et les coups de tonnerre éclataient de telle sorte qu'il n'aurait pas fallu grand-chose pour imaginer le décor d'un film d'épouvante... 
Seule manquait au tableau une silhouette inquiétante au regard effrayant... 
Et encore... 




Du moins chez moi...


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Du moins chez moi...


mais où ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> mais où ?



Région parisienne, banlieue Ouest près de Saint-Germain en Laye, dans les Yvelines.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

Impossible de fermer les yeux ce soir


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Juillet 2020)

vagabonder, passer, rêver, espérer


----------



## aCLR (15 Octobre 2020)

/me s'entraîne…

_— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !?
— On sort à zéro six zéro zéro !?
— (wharf ze phoque ?!)_


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2020)

/me rêve…
_
— Médor ?!
— Whaouf !?
— Tu veux sortir ?!
— Whooouuf !!!
— Bah remplis l'attestation de papa !?
— (wheeeeu…)_


----------



## pouppinou (2 Mars 2021)

Etant un petit chien errant n'ayant pas besoin d'attestation de sortie Covid. Trainant dans le quartier au milieu de la nuit j'ai vu l'échoppe ouverte et mis suis arrêté. Paraitrait que c'était écrit, m'a t'on affirmé, un soir d'été étoilé.

*D*'aussi loin que l'ont peut voir l'horizon,
*E*lle ne semble jamais nous rendre raison.
*S*ubtile est sa création, qu'improbable est son apparition.
*T*out semble écrit, pourtant elle ne cesse que d'être un nom,
*I*nconnu uniquement de nous pour rester en l'état de multiples sillons.
*N*on, elle nous ne sera jamais révélée car de nous il est question.
*E*n nous elle sera gravée dès même notre état d'embryon.
*É*vénements composant notre vie, elle se tient verticale et non à l'horizon.

_Pouppinou dit le "Cucciolo"_


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2021)

Si quelqu'un a la solution…


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Personne ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Remarque…


----------



## pouppinou (3 Mars 2021)

_Tu ne peux entendre mon appel car je l'ai enfermé dans une bouteille de verre._
_Et l'ai jeté non à la mer, mais par terre pour que celui-ci ne te parvienne.
De nous il en est fini, autant que ce que l'on s'était dit sur notre Amour infini.
Ma mémoire saura faire le noir sur notre histoire pour ne garder trace que de l'illusoire.
Des écrits que voici, il n'y aura qu'un temps imparti qui saura sonner la fin de la partie.
Tristesse de l'âme d'un être auquel j'étais épris mais qui n'a eu que pour moi du mépris.
Je m'en retourne dans mon univers de misanthropie tant que tes semblables rodent autour de moi.
L'atmosphère radioactive est toujours le règne que lui a donné la race humaine, salissante et inhospitalière.
J'ai l'âme souillée de t'avoir rencontré, mais celle-ci ne sait pas laissée corrompre.
Mon âme est indestructible et reste éthique à ce que je suis, pour ça elle est incorruptible
Ma destinée prend parfois des chemins en esses et me fait croire à certaines déesses.
Rencontre unique sur le chemin du reste de ma vie et d'une béatitude in fine sur-idéalisée comme promesse.
_
_Addenda : @+jamais._

[III/III/MMXXI] 24H24


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2021)

Tut tut y’a qqn ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Hein ?!


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2021)

Ici l’iPhone gigaset, tout va bien ?
)2 ;3 +9:04#;€# 0@# 5075 ,,


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a la solution…



Je tente ma chance... 




pouppinou a dit:


> Etant un petit chien errant n'ayant pas besoin d'attestation de sortie Covid. Trainant dans le quartier au milieu de la nuit j'ai vu l'échoppe ouverte et mis suis arrêté. Paraitrait que c'était écrit, m'a t'on affirmé, un soir d'été étoilé.
> 
> *D*'aussi loin que l'ont peut voir l'horizon,
> *E*lle ne semble jamais nous rendre raison.
> ...




La destinée ?...


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ici l’iPhone gigaset, tout va bien ?
> )2 ;3 +9:04#;€# 0@# 5075 ,,


Gnin gnin gnin


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> destinée


Guy Marchand !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je tente ma chance...


Avec Jean Rochefort !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Région parisienne, banlieue Ouest près de Saint-Germain en Laye, dans les Yvelines.


J'ai travaillé plusieurs mois à Poissy ... On s'est peut être rencontrés  sans le savoir !


----------



## pouppinou (4 Mars 2021)

*SORTER COUVERT
CITOYEN*

Région s'éveillant en terre dite sainte,
Se fait le lit de de nos modernes fléaux,
Élixir d'un calice que l'on boit par feinte,
D'un Calice bu à la lie le coude haut.

Ce "li" qui s'insinue en nous dans nos territoires laïques se lie en eux comme une Re"li"gion.


​


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2021)

Ôtez-moi d'un doute…

Y'a pas de décalage horaire avec la Flandres ?! Je m'souviens plus bien…

Déjà qu'ils causent pas toujours français. Mais si en plus ils doivent retenir ou rajouter une heure pour connaitre nos horaires d'ouverture ET de fermeture ! On est pas rendu. Sauf qu'ici, en France métropolitaine, on ne plaisante pas avec l'heure de la levée de couvre-feu ! Alors…

De 06:00 à 23:59 on est fermé ! Le prochain resquilleur que je chope à poster des-messages-mignons-comme-tout en dehors de la plage horaire, d'abord je le noie dans un Calice profond jusqu'au coude ! Et après seulement j'efface son message !


----------



## pouppinou (9 Mars 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> _Tu ne peux entendre mon appel car je l'ai enfermé dans une bouteille de verre._
> _Et l'ai jeté non à la mer, mais par terre pour que celui-ci ne te parvienne.
> De nous il en est fini, autant que ce que l'on s'était dit sur notre Amour infini.
> Ma mémoire saura faire le noir sur notre histoire pour ne garder trace que de l'illusoire.
> ...



*« Ce qu’elle m’a écrit »*

*Le jour continue de se débiner devant la nuit, le soir de se substituer aux aurores, les rapaces de tournoyer dans le ciel mais, en ce qui nous concerne…*
*Des pensées, au gré du vent qui souffle impérieusement, s'envolent. Portées par les vagues qui se brisent sur le sable, lis ce qui suit!

Je suis...
Cette femme rêvée à la face cachée, l’ordinaire à forte tête, une solitaire que rien n'arrête. Une femme légère, fille de joie qui allume tes nuits, qui t'aime à la folie, qui fais ce que tu veux, qui joue avec le feu. Celle qui te désire en secret, qui aime quand tu le sais. Celle qui se bat à tes côtés, comme celle dont tu devrais te méfier. Celle qui veut la paix, qui change d'avis, te fais l'enfer au paradis. Celle qui se refuse et s'abandonne, celle qui t’accuse et qui veut que tu lui pardonne.*

_*Ainsi, nous savons tous les deux, le temps que nous userons pour nous conjuguer, à nouveau, au présent.*_
*[IX/III/MMXXI]*

_..._


----------



## pouppinou (10 Mars 2021)

4h du mat’ @macomaniac  et @pouppinou dans la place,
Maco sur le trottoir, poupinou le nez dans le caniveau,
Balade de nuit à l’éclairage des enseignes des palaces,
Dans ce désert surpeuplé de bouteilles jetées du bateau.

Messages désespérés relevés par le toqué Maco,
Pendant que le cabot se pavane dans les allées.
Un maitre des clefs du système MacOs qui fait le beau,
Pendant que le cabot à 4h28 s’en est finalement allé.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2021)

Ça d'vient technique ici aussi…


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2021)

Bon…


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça d'vient technique ici aussi…



Ca va encore... 

Quelques rimes alternées de façon classique, mais efficace. 
Avec un libre nombre de syllabes. 

Pas plus compliqué que le non déplacement de l'ombre portée sur les axes des X et des Y... 
Ou la lueur sur les pétales. 

Je n'ai pourtant aucune compétence en graphisme.
Juste quelques notions en retouches photos, sans plus. 
Mais il m'arrive de regarder un peu mes menus dans Gimp. 

Ce n'est pas plus compliqué ici. 
Un peu d'attention, et rien de plus. 


Ceci dit, les artistes fin connaisseurs de rimes, les autres artistes à l'aise avec les ombres portées décalées ou non sur l'axe des X ou celui des Y, sans parler de tous les users de la nuit pouvant hanter ces lieux...

Bonne fin de nuit ! 


Votre serviteur tout aussi décalé que les ombres portées d'Illustrator et des autres...


----------



## pouppinou (11 Mars 2021)

Wouaf wouaaaf wouafff wouuu wouaf ! 

[google translate]
"Maco" illustre de son avatar les réponses à la longue liste des nouveaux sujets nocturnes tel le noctambule reconnu de ces rues dont j'aime parfois cheminer la nuit quand le forum est en sommeil.
[/google translate]

Conclusion... c'est plus vite dit en langage de chien


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Wouaf wouaaaf wouafff wouuu wouaf !
> 
> [google translate]
> "Maco" illustre de son avatar les réponses à la longue liste des nouveaux sujets nocturnes tel le noctambule reconnu de ces rues dont j'aime parfois cheminer la nuit quand le forum est en sommeil.
> ...




Je craignais de ne plus trouver ici que des émules du célèbre Commandant Couche-Tôt !... 

Mais de vrais noctambules hantent encore ces lieux, et parfois même avec talent !


----------



## loustic (12 Mars 2021)

L'ordi s'éveille

Le clavier s'étire

Les touches palpitent

L'écran baille

C'est l'heure


----------



## pouppinou (14 Mars 2021)

*[ AVIS DE NUIT À LA POPULACE ]
Minuit trépasse, 2h12 monte en moi l'angoisse, le temps passe mais j'y fais face.

L'escarpin
de
CENDRILLON
et son alexandrin.*

_Minuit retentit, la belle s'en est allée,_
_D'elle, je ne connais que son charme et sa grâce.
Pressée, celle-ci perdit sa demi-chaussée,
De son trente sept, l'espoir est de trouver place._






_J'irai courir la grande ville dès demain,_
_Quand nuit trépassera et renaîtra matin.
Retrouver cette belle au visage satin,_
_Pour anéantir mon désarroi et chagrin._​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2021)

Plus de users de la nuit?... 

Tant pis !  






Bloc de spoiler



Je tenais une bonne idée pour l'actuelle session de "Et avec la tête ?.."...
Mais pour une raison vraiment totalement indépendante de ma volonté, tout tombe à l'eau.... 
Il faut que je reparte à zéro... 


Ou alors, je vais m'inspirer de quelques posts de pouppinou sur cette même page, pratiquement tout recopier en changeant à peine quelques trucs, et là, je suis certain de proposer un truc qui aura l'air génial... 
Même pouppinou n'y verra que du feu... 
Hé hé hé... J'ai bien fait de passer par ici, moi...


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)




----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Ahahah c’est tout vide !!!?!!!

M’étonne même pas....


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Quand je presse sur publier, c’est comme un chronomètre...

27 secondes

14 secondes

10 secondes



7 secondes

3 SECONDES.......

2 SECONDES,...........


1.   SECONDE


MAINTNENANNNNTNNTNNTNT NT


Presse-je trop rapidement ?
Presse-je trop rapidement ?


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Au modo de corvée à 7h du mat, c’est possible de faire le ménage ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Au modo de corvée à 7h du mat, c’est possible de faire le ménage ?




Et nous priver ainsi de tes belles contributions à ce thread culte ???...

Et puis quoi, encore !!!...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> c’est possible de faire le ménage ?


Un ménage déménagera-t-il dans un appartement du département voisin demain matin ?

Hein ?!

#moodofthethirdcontainment


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

On a de ces idées parfois…


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

Sous la pression…


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

_— Médooooooor !!!_


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2021)

P'tite bière en cours ?


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2021)

#bassenormandie


----------



## pouppinou (19 Mars 2021)

3H00. Entends-tu le tocsin au loin. C'est celui qui annonce ma renaissance...

_*Une de ces nuits où tout demain sera neuf,*_
_*Renaissance, jour effaçant le clair obscure.
Espoir renaissant emportant  l'ignoble bluff,*_
*Veille où le glas funeste dont je ne fais cure.*


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> 3H00. Entends-tu le tocsin au loin. C'est celui qui annonce ma renaissance...
> 
> _*Une de ces nuits où tout demain sera neuf,*_
> _*Renaissance, jour effaçant le clair obscure.
> ...



Si déjà tu entends le tocsin de ta renaissance, te voici au moins en avance d'une étape sur moi... 
Je n'entends pas grand-chose de tel...
Et pourtant je m'y sens prêt. 
Je viens de porter mon oreille au creux d'un énorme coquillage...
Avec un peu d'imagination, je crois y entendre la mer... Le vent... Ou à peu près n'importe quoi, en fait. 
Pour cette nuit, je me contenterai de ces chimères...


----------



## pouppinou (22 Mars 2021)

Rêve de nuit, et nuit de songes sans trêve, quand celui-ci se fait dialogue d'un fils à son père :

_Dis-moi papa, est-ce que le bon Dieu existe ?_
_Mais certainement mon fils._
_Dis-moi papa, est-ce que le Diable existe ?_
_Mais certainement mon fils._
_Dis papa, mais pourquoi le bon Dieu qui a créé notre monde a créé le Diable ?_
_Mais certainement parce que le bon Dieu a été humanisé par l'homme et qu'à son image il a créé un mauvais Dieu, que l'on nomme Diable._
_Dis papa ?_
_Oui mon fils ?_
_Je n'y comprends pas grand chose à dire vrai._
_Ne t'inquiète pas mon fils, en réalité personne n'y comprend rien non plus... Enfin... Pour celui qui cherche la vérité.
Si tu veux une confidence mon fils, je serais même tenté de te dire que tout ça n'est que prétexte à fable pour le genre humain car même le Diable, dit mauvais Dieu se cache derrière un trait très affable humain. Si j'osais, je te dirais même que le Diable se cache derrière la contraction des mots Dieu et Affable.
Fais attention à toi mon fils, et gardes en tête les mots de Primo Levi pour trouver ton chemin ici-bas.
Va en paix mon fils.  _


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2021)

Diantre ! On nage en plein _trip spleen gothic_ ici !


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2021)

_— Médooooor ?!_


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

L'heure d'été pointe son nez !
Na na ni na nère…

À quelle heure piquerai-je du nez ?
Pa ta ti ta tère…


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

C'est de suite plus léger…


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est de suite plus léger…



Pour certains, c'est en heures de sommeil que ça risque aussi d'être plus léger...


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

Pour sûr, c'est en heures de sommeil que ça risque de fait d'être plus léger…


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

C'est affligeant !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

Rageant !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

J'ai pas demandé à changer d'heure !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2021)

On me l'impose !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Rageant !




Sans parler d'avoir à régler une fois de plus certaines montres, pendules, réveils ou autres instruments de mesure du temps qui ne passeront pas automatiquement à l'heure d'été... 
C'est énervant...  
 Et fatigant... 

Et si je compte bien, ça fait 44 ans que ça dure...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2021)

Mais heureusement...

Ce n'est pas très grave non plus ! 

C'est juste de moins en moins justifié et de plus en plus idiot !...


----------



## patlek (28 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> #bassenormandie



#HauteBretagne


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> #HauteBretagne



Basse (et Haute) Normandie et Haute Bretagne !!!...
Les terres de mes ancêtres !!!...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2021)

MacG, ce n'est plus ce que c'était... 
Je m'en vais... 
Adieu, et  bonne nuit quand même... 




Bloc de spoiler





Poisson d'avril!!!...  








​

Oui, je sais... Certains seront déçus...  

Mais dans la vie, les rêves ne se réalisent pas toujours !...  


 

​


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2021)

> Oui, je sais... Certains seront déçus...
> 
> Mais dans la vie, les rêves ne se réalisent pas toujours !...


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


>


Hin hin hin

On est quel jour ?

NIOUBE !


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le jour du seigneur


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2021)

Une poule et une cloche sont sur un bateau. _(improbable mais bon c'est une fiction fluviale)_
La poule tombe à l'eau ! _(tiens, ça marche aussi avec un lapin malgré que les marins soient partagés sur le sujet, hé hé)_
Que reste-t-il sur le bateau ? _(indice : sonne à n'importe quelle heure du jour ou de la nuit et non ce n'est pas ton iPhone mais c'est pas loin, tu brûles)_


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Une poule et une cloche sont sur un bateau. _(improbable mais bon c'est une fiction fluviale)_
> La poule tombe à l'eau ! _(tiens, ça marche aussi avec un lapin malgré que les marins soient partagés sur le sujet, hé hé)_
> Que reste-t-il sur le bateau ? _(indice : sonne à n'importe quelle heure du jour ou de la nuit et non ce n'est pas ton iPhone mais c'est pas loin, tu brûles)_



Une cloche ! 


Non non, je ne vise personne en particulier !...


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une cloche !
> 
> 
> Non non, je ne vise personne en particulier !...


Oooooooh !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Oooooooh !



Si la cloche était tombée à l'eau, il m'aurait fallu répondre "une poule", et on aurait pu me soupconner de misogynie... 


J'ai une autre devinette, que je crois facile aussi !  

Chez moi, j'ai encore un iMac G4 encore à peu près fonctionnel pour certaines tâches... Et il y a quelques années, je l'ai appelé "Emmanuel". 
Pourquoi ?


----------



## pouppinou (4 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ...
> J'ai une autre devinette, que je crois facile aussi !
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai encore un iMac G4 encore à peu près fonctionnel pour certaines tâches... Et il y a quelques années, je l'ai appelé "Emmanuel".
> Pourquoi ?


Pour Macron, car il est aussi à-peu-près encore fonctionnel pour certaines tâches ?
Si tu avais dit "Emmanuelle" j'aurais suggéré Sylvia Kristel pour son point G puissance 4. 

C'est quoi votre analyse Docteur ? 
_PS : Je vous signale que j'ai la truffe tout à fait froide  _


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Pour Macron, car il est aussi à-peu-près encore fonctionnel pour certaines tâches ?
> Si tu avais dit "Emmanuelle" j'aurais suggéré Sylvia Kristel pour son point G puissance 4.
> 
> C'est quoi votre analyse Docteur ?
> _PS : Je vous signale que j'ai la truffe tout à fait froide _


 

Tu as trouvé par intuition.  
Donc, par une sorte de "connaissance à priori". 

En fait, sur un iMac G4, l'unité centrale est située dans un socle en forme de demi-sphère. 
Donc, d'un certain point de vue, un iMac G4, c'est un Mac rond !!!...


----------



## pouppinou (4 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu as trouvé par intuition.
> Donc, par une sorte de "connaissance à priori".
> 
> En fait, sur un iMac G4, l'unité centrale est située dans un socle en forme de demi-sphère.
> Donc, d'un certain point de vue, un iMac G4, c'est un Mac rond !!!...


Effectivement.
Et comme il n'est qu'à demi-rond, il ne peut pas en plus tourner complètement rond, il n'y a qu'un hémisphère "cérébral"... et de plus il n'y a que de la substance blanche, même si avec le temps un peu de poussière a pu introduire un peu de substance grise...  ça limite forcément.   

PS : De là à dire que c'est ton ami, puisque c'est un à mi-Mac rond ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Effectivement.
> Et comme il n'est qu'à demi-rond, il ne peut pas en plus tourner complètement rond, il n'y a qu'un hémisphère "cérébral"... et de plus il n'y a que de la substance blanche, même si avec le temps un peu de poussière a pu introduire un peu de substance grise...  ça limite forcément.
> 
> PS : De là à dire que c'est ton ami, puisque c'est un à mi-Mac rond ?!




C'est un ami dans le sens où c'est mon premier Mac, et qu'il a curieusement mieux tenu le coup que ses deux successeurs... Morts tous les deux... 
Mais il est de 2004...
C'est quand même un ami fatigué, là... 

Mais je le garderai en souvenir, je pense. 
Il restera toujours le design, et il m'a fait découvrir le monde Mac... 
Et pour l'instant, malgré toutes ses limites, il démarre encore !...


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2021)

Bah ?!


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2021)

Il est pas encore passé l'aut'con ?!


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2021)

Çui qui gueule après son clebs ?!


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2021)

Chuis sûr qu'vous voyez de qui j'cause !?


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2021)

Chuis sûr !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est pas encore passé l'aut'con ?!




Voilà, voilà !... 
Je reviens des *confins des cons finis*... 
C'était sympa.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Çui qui gueule après son clebs ?!



Ah mince, ce n'était pas de moi qu'il s'agissait...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Chuis sûr qu'vous voyez de qui j'cause !?



Ah non, vraiment pas...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Chuis sûr !!!



Mais non !... 


Mais si jamais tu le retrouves, celui qui gueule après son clebs, surtout ne le rate pas !.... 
Bannis-le tout de suite !!!...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

Arghhh... 
Une minute trop tard...


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2021)

Vu, la sagesse de la pieuvre, top !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Vu, la sagesse de la pieuvre, top !



Ici, la sagesses est érigée en art de vivre... 
Et pour la sagesse suprême, quoi de mieux qu'une pieuvre ?... 
Tu as déjà vu une pieuvre se prendre la tête ?... Jamais ! 
Et pourtant, avec la souplesse et le nombre de ses tentacules, elle pourrait passer son temps à ça... 

Bref... 

Top, comme tu dis !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

Déjà la 100ème page de cette version de ce theead !!!... 

Comme le temps passe... 


Bon, allez, bonne nuit, bandes de noctambules, d'insomniaques, et autres chats ou chiens errants en tous genres !...


----------



## pouppinou (30 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Déjà la 100ème page de cette version de ce theead !!!...
> 
> Comme le temps passe...
> 
> ...


Sans oublier les *créatures imaginaires* qui peuvent parfois apparaitre à la lisière de nos songes nocturnes propices à ces apparitions qui nous rappellent que nous sommes tous spiritualité d'expérience humaine et non le contraire.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2021)

Rien compris !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Pareil 
bon je retourne me coucher


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Sans oublier les *créatures imaginaires* qui peuvent parfois apparaitre à la lisière de nos songes nocturnes propices à ces apparitions qui nous rappellent que nous sommes tous spiritualité d'expérience humaine et non le contraire.





aCLR a dit:


> Rien compris !





Jura39 a dit:


> Pareil
> bon je retourne me coucher




Selon pouppinou, les créatures imaginaire (dragons ailés par exemple ! ) peuvent parfois apparaitre "à la lisière de nos songes", soit pas névessaieement dans le champ de notre conscience. 
Ce sont des apparitions fugaces  qui nous rappellent à la spiritualité de notre expérience humaine, qui peut se manifester à chacun de nous, par exemple à la faveur de nos songes. 

En revanche, l'expérience humaine de la spiritualité, consciente, supposerait une révélation mystique ou  autre expérience métaphysique, ce qui ne concerne pas chacun de nous. 


Sous réserve qu'il soit possible à votre humble serviteur de se livrer -aux premières heures de l'aube et avec un niveau de conscience altéré par le manque de sommeil- à l'exégèse des propos de pouppinou, sympathique individu de type "cabot attiré par la métaphysique", dont la pensée s'aventure volontiers au-delà des sentiers battus !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2021)

Et ?!


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2021)

Sinon…


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2021)

J'ai découvert le niksen* !
C'est vachement bien pour le dasein** !



* la recherche google est ton amie !
** pareil si t'as fait l'impasse en philo !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai découvert le niksen* !
> C'est vachement bien pour le dasein** !
> 
> 
> ...




Tu recommandes donc d'associer les deux ?  


(Voilà bien des pistes de réflexion tentantes pour votre humble serviteur... )


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2021)

Et sinon, en attendant la réponse d'aCLR, je vais me permettre de vous parler brièvement d'une expérience assez rare que j'ai vécue cette nuit, à ma plus grande surprise...

Une personne dont nous dirons qu'elle fut pour moi "une amie chère" m'a recontacté à ma plus grande surprise...
Car je la croyais morte depuis plus d'un an.
Elle n'en est plus très loin, car hélas ses jours sont comptés. 
Mais je vais peut-être pouvoir faire la paix avec elle, avant que la délivrance ne l'emporte vers la vie éternelle à laquelle elle croit et à laquelle elle aspire.

Pas très joyeux tout ça me direz-vous, alors que de mon point de vue, si.
Ce n'est pas elle qui redoute sa propre mort, c'est moi. 
Quant à moi, je me disais que je n'avais pas eu le temps de lui dire certaines choses... 
Une deuxième chance m'est offerte. 


Puissiez-vous vivre une expérience de ce genre ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois...


----------



## pouppinou (11 Mai 2021)

Bonne journée... D'un user de la nuit aux user's du jour...

_Du noir obscur au noir sombre se dévoilant,_
_Sur un cycle perpétuel côté levant,
Le jour, d'avenir passe à l'instant au présent,_
_Chers amis, appréciez ces nouveaux moments.

Nota : Cet Alexandrin ne peut exister que par la négation du féminin. Désolé mesdames._


----------



## pouppinou (16 Mai 2021)

A être niché sur le toit du monde on ne peut que prendre de la hauteur...

_D'une baie de toit, la lune éclaire mon âme,_
_Réalité d'un antre de tranquilité.
Départ d'une impasse couleur de macadam,
Elle s'ouvre sur ma nouvelle destinée.

Longeant des quais aux parfums de terre promise,
Où mouettes, ilots, sirènes sont fragrances.
Enfin corps et esprit ne sont plus compromis,_
_L'accord arrive pour qui saisira sa chance._


----------



## pouppinou (23 Mai 2021)

Texte libre dans la fureur d'une nuit silencieuse, phénomène libérateur ou la métaphore d’une âme parfum d’une nature humaine singulière.

_D’âme, telle l’image d’un liquide « fragancé » contenu dans son flacon aussi beau soit-il,_
_D’âme, emprisonnée au reflet informel de son enveloppe se voulant bien souvent trop belle,
D’âme, se libérant peu à peu de son contenant pour en être pulvérisée à l'univers tout entier,
D’âme, libérée peu à peu par vaporisation et divergent le visible liquide en odeur invisible.
D’âme, se voulant présente mais devenue invisible  et originale sans représentation,
D’âme, reprenant sa place où l’être invisible contenu est enfin libéré,
D’âme, demeurant présente que par les sens dévolus à l’invisible,_
_D’âme, libérée pour un retour au transcendant qui se veut être un retour à l’espace originel._


----------



## pouppinou (12 Juin 2021)

_La nuit tombe,_
_Le jour se lève,
Question de point de vue,
Pour moi la nuit se lève,
Le jour tombe.
La mort n’est-elle pas une naissance ?
Naître est mourir par défaut, plus ou moins vite il est vrai mais la finitude est là quoi qu’il en soit.
Point de vue causé par le cycle universel qui de là où l’on est, ce qui commence n’est que la fin d’une chose et vice versa. De réelle fin n’est que la croyance de celui qui de néant fait dogme pour croire que tout n’est que chute. L’âme perdue ne raisonne plus et ne voit que le néant comme le fainéant qui ne veut faire l’effort pour trouver les réponses et solutions qu’il ne cherchait pas.
Le mouvement détruit notre certitude, la certitude du moment se trouvant en défaut à chaque instant.
Malheureux celui qui veut arrêter le mouvement pour trouver la vérité dans ce qu’il dit. La seule façon de saisir l’instant et d’être dans celui-ci, la vérité c’est d’avancer pour être dans l’instant qui ne cesse d’évoluer et parfois de progresser pour celui qui sait le comprendre et en profiter.
Quand le corps se couche l’esprit se lève et prend son envole pour trouver l’imaginaire. L’imaginaire n’est qu’un instant qui lui aussi avance mais qui ne peut être partagé, comme avancer sur un sentier caché de tous et connu que de nous même.

La nuit est tombée et pourtant elle m’éclaire de sa lumière blanche qui ne fait apparaitre que les contours essentiels au contraire de tout ce que je ne vois pas le jour qui m’éblouis et me rend presque aveugle.
La nuit est propice au double instants, vivre 2 vies en parallèle, le réel et l’imaginaire se longent et se côtoient pour que la réflexion de l’être grandisse en soi et nous fasse avancer bien plus vite que le jour où tout se mêlent, s’emmêlent, se brouillent et viennent à nous corrompre malgré le besoin de se frotter à l’altérité d’autrui pour trouver en soit la force qui nous pousse à évoluer et pour le bien à progresser. Rencontrer l’altérité pour progresser en soi n’est pas une obligation de la rencontre de l’être semblable mais de la rencontre de tout sensible.

De nuits je me nourris, j’en vis parfois et de cette vie qui sera le jour venu sérénité pour muer en l’état prochain d’une fin et début de cycle.
Le cycle est la seule trajectoire du renouveau et de l’éternité qui fait relativiser notre malheureuse état d’être dit humain, expérience qui ma foi, pour celui faisant preuve d’un minimum d’intelligence et de cohérence trouve en soit les réponses de cette aventure à l’expérience humaine qui n’est qu’une partie de la saga qui nous est proposée.
_
_Nuit tu éveilles mes sens et fais tourner mon regard qui n’a plus rien à voir à l’extérieur pour forcer ce regard en mon for intérieur et inviter ma raison, mon imaginaire nourrit de l’expérience accumulée pour comprendre l’ignorant que je suis et voir avec le grand recule que tu me donnes,  l’évidence qui se trouve dans les contours pour celui qui sait les remplir de sa réflexion et sa sagesse qui n’est pas l’apanage d’un âge forcément avancé dans ce monde d’ « aveugle »._


----------



## pouppinou (13 Juin 2021)

Aujourd'hui est la nuit magique des chevaliers modernes chevauchant leur monture les confrontant à chaque instant à l'étude de la physique terrestre pour l'apprivoiser, l'appréhender pour qu'elle ne leurs soit pas fatale.
Cette physique qui se veut être maitrisée à la perfection pour être le leader de la beauté d'une course qui n'en finit pas en épuisant jusqu'à son terme la nuit qui ne fait que passer dans ces 2 tours d'horloges.
Oui 2 cycles. 2 vies partagées en équipe tout juste suffisant pour se dépasser physiquement, mentalement et techniquement.
2 cycles de légende "Tronienne" où la vie n'est qu'un jeu. Mais attention un jeu de gladiateur réservé aux courageux animés par la seule énergie constructrice qui vaille, la Passion. Et pour ceux qui voyant les aiguilles de l'horloge tourner et le retard accumulé par les affres de l'épreuve alors seul finir avec panache devient l'unique motivation.
C'est la nuit que je préfère de l'année... La nuit des 24H des cycles lumineux où la légende de TRON vient chatouiller mon imaginaire alors que devant moi la réalité de l'épreuve se déroule et que je partage avec mes ami(e)s là pour servir nos trois chevaliers combattant pour la gloire de notre équipe qui se sent à ces moments précis, vivre plus que jamais.
C'est en côtoyant la possibilité de la perdre qu'elle nous apparait la plus vivable, la plus belle et la plus appréciable.
Tenir pour ces 2 cycles et rendre un dernier hommage à ceux qui font ce que nous sommes, qui font qui nous sommes, qui font que l'on s'est trouvé.
Encore 10h30 et la partie sera gagnée. La place importe peut du moment que l'on ait trouvé la sienne.
[ 24H Motos 2021 ]
[ www.team-metiss.com ]


----------



## pouppinou (23 Juin 2021)

C'est parti pour encore 40' d'inspiration nocturne sous amphétamine musicale...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)

J'arrive pas à dormir


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

On m'a vu dans le Vercors
Sauter à l'élastique
Voleur d'amphores
Au fond des criques
J'ai fait la cour à des murènes
J'ai fait l'amour, j'ai fait le mort
T'étais pas née
À la station balnéaire
Tu t'es pas fait prier
J'étais gant de crin, geyser
Pour un peu je trempais
Histoire d'eau
La nuit je mens
Je prends des trains à travers la plaine
La nuit je mens
Je m'en lave les mains
J'ai dans les bottes des montagnes de questions
Où subsiste encore ton écho
Où subsiste encore ton écho
J'ai fait la saison
Dans cette boîte crânienne
Tes pensées
Je les faisais miennes
T'accaparer seulement t'accaparer
D'estrade en estrade
J'ai fait danser tant de malentendus
Des kilomètres de vie en rose
Un jour au cirque
Un autre à chercher à te plaire
Dresseur de loulous
Dynamiteur d'aqueducs
La nuit je mens
Je prends des trains à travers la plaine
La nuit je mens
Effrontément
J'ai dans les bottes des montagnes de questions
Où subsiste encore ton écho
Où subsiste encore ton écho
On m'a vu dans le Vercors
Sauter à l'élastique
Voleur d'amphores
Au fond des criques
J'ai fait la cour à des murènes
J'ai fait l'amour j'ai fait le mort
T'étais pas née
La nuit je mens
Je prends des trains à travers la plaine
La nuit je mens
Je m'en lave les mains
J'ai dans les bottes des montagnes de questions
Où subsiste encore ton écho
Où subsiste encore ton écho
La nuit je mens
Je prends des trains à travers la plaine
La nuit je mens
Je m'en lave les mains
J'ai dans les bottes des montagnes de questions
Où subsiste encore ton écho

Paroliers : Alain Bashung / Édith Fambuena / Jean Marie Fauque / Jean-Louis Pierot


----------



## touba (19 Octobre 2021)

0n m'4 vu d4n5 l3 V3rc0r5
54u73r à l'él4571qu3
V0l3ur d'4mph0r35
4u f0nd d35 cr1qu35
J'41 f417 l4 c0ur à d35 murèn35
J'41 f417 l'4m0ur, j'41 f417 l3 m0r7
7'é7415 p45 né3
À l4 574710n 84lné41r3
7u 7'35 p45 f417 pr13r
J'é7415 64n7 d3 cr1n, 63y53r
P0ur un p3u j3 7r3mp415
H15701r3 d'34u
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 pr3nd5 d35 7r41n5 à 7r4v3r5 l4 pl41n3
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 m'3n l4v3 l35 m41n5
J'41 d4n5 l35 807735 d35 m0n746n35 d3 qu35710n5
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0
J'41 f417 l4 54150n
D4n5 c3773 80î73 crân13nn3
735 p3n5é35
J3 l35 f415415 m13nn35
7'4cc4p4r3r 53ul3m3n7 7'4cc4p4r3r
D'357r4d3 3n 357r4d3
J'41 f417 d4n53r 74n7 d3 m4l3n73ndu5
D35 k1l0mè7r35 d3 v13 3n r053
Un j0ur 4u c1rqu3
Un 4u7r3 à ch3rch3r à 73 pl41r3
Dr3553ur d3 l0ul0u5
Dyn4m173ur d'4qu3duc5
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 pr3nd5 d35 7r41n5 à 7r4v3r5 l4 pl41n3
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
3ffr0n7ém3n7
J'41 d4n5 l35 807735 d35 m0n746n35 d3 qu35710n5
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0
0n m'4 vu d4n5 l3 V3rc0r5
54u73r à l'él4571qu3
V0l3ur d'4mph0r35
4u f0nd d35 cr1qu35
J'41 f417 l4 c0ur à d35 murèn35
J'41 f417 l'4m0ur j'41 f417 l3 m0r7
7'é7415 p45 né3
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 pr3nd5 d35 7r41n5 à 7r4v3r5 l4 pl41n3
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 m'3n l4v3 l35 m41n5
J'41 d4n5 l35 807735 d35 m0n746n35 d3 qu35710n5
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 pr3nd5 d35 7r41n5 à 7r4v3r5 l4 pl41n3
L4 nu17 j3 m3n5
J3 m'3n l4v3 l35 m41n5
J'41 d4n5 l35 807735 d35 m0n746n35 d3 qu35710n5
0ù 5u851573 3nc0r3 70n éch0

Problème de clavier................................


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2022)

Suite à une puissante attaque de hackers, tout le site MacG risque de disparaître d'un instant à l'autre !!!... 

 




Bloc de spoiler











Il y a certaines traditions que j'aime bien...


----------

